# The Friday Five



## syrenn (Feb 14, 2014)

The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.  




1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?
3. What was your favorite children's game?
4. What kind of play were you most interested in?
5. How well did you share?


----------



## Amelia (Feb 14, 2014)

1. transistor radio
2. alone
3. hide and seek -- I was the best hider ever!
4. play?  as in activity or theatrical performance?  For an activity, I liked origami.
5. not very well -- I was always impressed by people who would give cool stuff away -- I couldn't


----------



## Gracie (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This sounds like fun!

1. my bicycle. Gave all the dolls to my sister. Not a doll person, nope.
2. loner then. loner now.
3. climbing trees. Game wise...jacks.
4. none
5. I gave most of my stuff to whomever needed it more than I did.


----------



## westwall (Feb 14, 2014)

1.  A Hubley die cast P-40 airplane.

2.  By myself.

3.  I honestly don't remember (it _was_ a long time ago!)

4.  See above! 

5.  When I had the opportunity I always shared.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 14, 2014)

This is going to be a great way to get to know our fellow posters here at USMB. Thanks for the idea and starting it. Eager to see the next Friday Five.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 14, 2014)

[MENTION=1322]007[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=37250]aaronleland[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=13805]Againsheila[/MENTION]  
   [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=19762]asaratis[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=44774]Asclepias[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION]  
   [MENTION=9429]AVG-JOE[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=40891]AzMike[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=18990]Barb[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=17136]bayoubill[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=19441]Big Black Dog[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=36422]blackhawk[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=45717]BlackSand[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=25197]BlindBoo[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=44536]BobPlumb[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=20112]bodecea[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=4301]boedicca[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=33449]BreezeWood[/MENTION]     
    [MENTION=29614]C_Clayton_Jones[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=13580]CaféAuLait[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=20614]candycorn[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=14617]Cecilie1200[/MENTION]      
  [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=19448]CrusaderFrank[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=38146]Dajjal[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=19727]Darkwind[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=30999]daws101[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=46449]Delta4Embassy[/MENTION]
    [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=21665]Dont Taz Me Bro[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=28132]Dot Com[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=46136]dreolin[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=11855]driveby[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=32620]earlycuyler[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=11278]editec[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=30139]eflatminor[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=21905]FA_Q2[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=30473]flacaltenn[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=22983]Flopper[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=20527]froggy[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=19867]G.T.[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=34052]g5000[/MENTION]   
    [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]   
   [MENTION=30538]Grampa Murked U[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=16291]Harry Dresden[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=46151]HelenaHandbag[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=31153]HenryBHough[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=26153]High_Gravity[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=4791]hjmick[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=24610]iamwhatiseem[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=42714]IlarMeilyr[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=5262]Immanuel[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=38243]irosie91[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=27360]Jackson[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=3135]jillian[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=6882]JimH52[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=31057]JoeB131[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=22214]john[/MENTION]L.Burk
          [MENTION=9370]Jon[/MENTION] berzek
          [MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=20043]JWBooth[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=33658]Katzndogz[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=46750]Knightfall[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=31092]Kooshdakhaa[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=31640]koshergrl[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=46690]Libertarianman[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=32163]Listening[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=34695]Locke11_21[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=32973]LoneLaugher[/MENTION] 
   [MENTION=19381]Lonestar_logic[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=39846]longknife[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=7538]LordBrownTrout[/MENTION] 
 [MENTION=32558]Luddly Neddite[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=45886]Mad_Cabbie[/MENTION] 
          [MENTION=39072]mamooth[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=23094]martybegan[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=22889]Matthew[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=17949]Meister[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=37709]MHunterB[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=11800]Missourian[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=45791]Mojo2[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=19302]Montrovant[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=20594]Mr Clean[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=20545]Mr. H.[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=11735]Mr. President[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=20102]mudwhistle[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=38085]Noomi[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=20704]Nosmo King[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=41423]NoTeaPartyPleez[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=18701]NYcarbineer[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=45320]Nyvin[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=21524]oldfart[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=23516]Papageorgio[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=23262]peach174[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=27941]percysunshine[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=19507]Political Junky[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=43245]Pop23[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=33194]PredFan[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=45665]protectionist[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=23420]Quantum Windbag[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=24122]racewright[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=41494]RandallFlagg[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=30646]Ravi[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=5176]RetiredGySgt[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=20321]rightwinger[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=20342]Ringel05[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=43831]RKMBrown[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=39688]RosieS[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=36154]Roudy[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=41356]S.J.[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=36253]Sally[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=18645]Sarah G[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=34679]SayMyName[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=24452]Seawytch[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=21357]SFC Ollie[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=46351]Shrimpbox[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=40539]skye[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=20241]Soggy in NOLA[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=25837]squeeze berry[/MENTION] 
          [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=11674]Sunni Man[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=25283]Sallow[/MENTION] 
  [MENTION=44172]Sweet_Caroline[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=24278]Synthaholic[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=18909]thanatos144[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=28505]The Professor[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=39852]TheOldSchool[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=46193]Thx[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=43491]TooTall[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=2926]Toro[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=27995]Uncensored2008[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=31918]Unkotare[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=23239]westwall[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=21679]william the wie[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=31703]williepete[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=20297]Wry Catcher[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=1528]Yurt[/MENTION]
          [MENTION=20854]Zander[/MENTION] 
          [MENTION=13669]Zoom-boing[/MENTION]




If i missed an invite to someone..... im sorry.   I hope this is something we can all have fun with!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 14, 2014)

And it ain't even friday yet...so you have 5 more questions to ask for tomorrow!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 14, 2014)

1. A ball and a bat
2. With the whole neighborhood!
3. Soccer
4. Anything competitive
5. I shared like a champ


----------



## Gracie (Feb 14, 2014)

[MENTION=25493]kiwiman127[/MENTION]  [MENTION=44368]Chuckt[/MENTION]  [MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION]  [MENTION=40803]House[/MENTION]  [MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION] [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]


----------



## syrenn (Feb 14, 2014)

Gracie said:


> And it ain't even friday yet...so you have 5 more questions to ask for tomorrow!




its Friday on the east coast.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 14, 2014)

gracie said:


> [mention=25493]kiwiman127[/mention] [mention=44368]chuckt[/mention] [mention=41985]drifter[/mention] [mention=40803]house[/mention] [mention=45104]welfarequeen[/mention]




thanks!!!!


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 14, 2014)

1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
    My dolls, and Chinese checkers

2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?
     Myself - no neighbors

3. What was your favorite children's game?
     Hide and seek

4. What kind of play were you most interested in?
    Paper dolls, pretend, dress up, going to the river, mud pies

5. How well did you share?
    Depends on what the item was and who I was sharing with


----------



## Gracie (Feb 14, 2014)

Well...ain't here yet, missy. 5 more. Double whammy for the grand opening? Can't hurt.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(1) My favorite toy? I had several - but I'll say it was my bicycle. FREEDOM!!!

(2) My Mother NEVER allowed us to "stay inside" unless we were sick. There was always a bunch of us playing together. Baseball mostly. Actually, the NFL hadn't become "popular" back then.

(3) Sand lot football or baseball

(4) You're a little vague here. "Play" as in outdoors? Or "Play" as in theatrical?

(5) I grew up with an older Brother and two sisters - you either shared together or got into trouble with the old man.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 14, 2014)

> my bicycle. FREEDOM!!!



Nods head. Exactly.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Toy? I  had a big Teddy Bear named Tuffy.  
2.  I played with others most of the time.  
3.  I don't remember a favorite children's game.  
4.  I liked girly things, playing house and playing with dolls. 
5.  Share? What's that?  j/k
6.  To add: we always had cats and dogs; I loved them and played with them a lot.


----------



## MeBelle (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Dolls and books
2. Depends on the activity
3. Monopoly?!?
4. I did a lot of hiking, building 'forts' in the forest, ice skating until my feet were numb.
5. I shared very well


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 14, 2014)

1. My favorite toys were usually action figures. I remember setting my G.I. Joes on fire. My mother hated it.
2. I was a loner. I usually played with myself... I mean by myself.
3. War.
4. Anything that involved pretending to be a soldier.
5. I shared pretty well. Unfortunately, I didn't always get my stuff back.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. A Game Boy Advance

2. I was antisocial as a child, but I did play with a few kids before they moved away. 

3. Metroid, Gradius.

4. Shakespearean. Macbeth, Hamlet, Othello. 

5. I was very possessive of my things as a child. I still am, after some instances with money I had with certain people in my family. I treat everyone with distrust when it comes to sharing or borrowing, even if I know them or trust them. But I do share now, more than I used to.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 14, 2014)

> Metroid, Gradius



LOVE metroid. But not the newest ones. Too hard!

Gradius...up up left left down down start. I think that was the code for that game to be invincible. Been too long, but I played the hell out of that one too.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 14, 2014)

1. As a child, what was your favorite toy? Lionel 2-6-2 O gauge train set with real smoke.
2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children? Myself
3. What was your favorite children's game? Dodgeball
4. What kind of play were you most interested in? Reading
5. How well did you share? Not very


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 14, 2014)

Gracie said:


> > Metroid, Gradius
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A, Start; if I remember correctly.

I've played all the Metroids, save Return of Samus and the console versions.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 14, 2014)

1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
Depends on how old I was.  My earliest "favorite" was a stuffed horse my mom made.  Hell, I still have that thing packed away in a box somewhere.

2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?
I was one of eight children, I always had other kids to play with, whether I wanted to, or not.  

3. What was your favorite children's game?
We always had board games and family time to play them.  

4. What kind of play were you most interested in?
I think my favorite games were role-playing, like "Bonanza" (I was 'Pa') or "Star Trek" (I was Mr. Spock).  We also spent a tremendous amount of time outdoors, playing in the woods, exploring.

5. How well did you share?
Sharing was mandatory.  If you didn't share, you got beat up by the others.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 14, 2014)

And if you didn't mean "play" as in a stage play, but child's play, then see my answer to number 1.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?*

i had many toys no favorite toy 

as a kid and still today just about everything is a toy

and worthy of dis-assembly and re assembly 

to see how it ticks 


*2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?*

one other child 

she and i born one month apart 

both the last born in a rural area on a lake 

every day was an adventure 

*3. What was your favorite children's game?*

exploration of the lake 

back waters and forested areas and islands 


*4. What kind of play were you most interested in?*

whatever the day held in store for me 

every day was an unwritten book 

*5. How well did you share?*

whatever my childhood friend wanted 

she was welcome to have 

including my life if needed 

that holds true to this day


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 14, 2014)

Pray for a cure for cancer and other sad diseases  Don't want to suffer from them.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 14, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> Depends on how old I was.  My earliest "favorite" was a stuffed horse my mom made.  Hell, I still have that thing packed away in a box somewhere.
> 
> 2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?
> ...



*5. How well did you share?
Sharing was mandatory. If you didn't share, you got beat up by the others.*

one could add some commentary about the current state of affairs 

we now face but i shall refrain

--LOL


----------



## bayoubill (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. my bicycle during the day... my matchbox cars in the evenings...
2. sorta depended on whatever was going on in my life at any particular time... but I was prone to spending a lotta time by myself... either exploring the woods in back of my neighborhood or some other spaced-out kinda thing...
3. tag... hide & seek... dodgeball...
4. guerrilla war games in the woods...
5. usually fairly well... but it sorta depended on what I was being asked to share...


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 14, 2014)

I can't answer these questions.  I don't remember enough about any period of childhood to say.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 14, 2014)

1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?  
Barbies. 

2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?
With 7 sisters, other children.  One sis and I were and are besties.

3. What was your favorite children's game?
Sorry

4. What kind of play were you most interested in? 
Tether Ball at the park.

5. How well did you share?
Very well.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 14, 2014)

1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
model airplanes and trucks

2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?
I could and did both, and both were enjoyable

3. What was your favorite children's game?
sand lot baseball 

4. What kind of play were you most interested in?
goofing off with guys, going to the beach, swimming in the lagoon

5. How well did you share?
I have always shared well


----------



## jillian (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Probably Barbie.  
2. I liked both. But there were always kids to play with.
3. Candy Land
4. I was never a craftsy kind of person. If we weren't playing indoors, we were outside jumping rope or on the swings/slides, etc.
5. I shared pretty well.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 14, 2014)

1. *As a child, what was your favorite toy?* The first bike that I got for Christmas when I was 5 

2.* Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?* I played with others 

3. *What was your favorite children's game?* Army 

4.* What kind of play were you most interested in?* Didn't matter, but it usually had something to do with adventure like hiking or cub scouts. Too bad I we didn't have video games back then because I would have said Gotham City Imposters. BTW, when does childhood end? 

5.* How well did you share?* Everyone thinks very well, even *Democrats*


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 14, 2014)

1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
*Planet of the Apes action figures, particularly the Cornelius one.*
2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?
*Other children*
3. What was your favorite children's game?
*Mushball* , *Play in the woods*, *Basketball*
4. What kind of play were you most interested in?
*Outdoor*
5. How well did you share?
*Very well*


----------



## BobPlumb (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.  Depends on age....  One of my favorites was a die cast truck that I would pull behind myself with a string.  The string was my "remote control".  When I was older I would hunt grasshoppers in my backyard with my BB gun.  I would feed the grasshoppers to my cat.
2.  Equal.  I enjoyed playing with friends but also content playing by myself.
3.  I loved to rough house with my friends.... Tackle football, king of the hill, backyard wrestling.  I also liked board games like monopoly and life.
4.  See number 3.
5.  I had an older brother so I always wanted to play with his cool stuff rather than my "baby" stuff.  It pissed him off when I broke his things.  But my brother and I learned to share very well.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 14, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy? Lionel 2-6-2 O gauge train set with real smoke.
> 2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children? Myself
> 3. What was your favorite children's game? Dodgeball
> 4. What kind of play were you most interested in? Reading
> 5. How well did you share? Not very



Oh, I forgot about Dodgeball. When it came to Dodgeball, I was the best.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1 Big roll of paper my mom got me to draw on. I made up an entire world with maps a history and several made-up religions.

2 I invented games for the other kids to play.

3 In my hood, war was the favorite thing to play. Nowadays we would get arrested.

4 The funnest thing to do every saturday was to go exploring the large drain pipes under the highways.

5 There were 8 kids in my family and one bathroom, we had to share.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 14, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy? Lionel 2-6-2 O gauge train set with real smoke.
> ...



Oh man I loved dodgeball!! 
I was a skinny but wirey kid stronger than I looked...which was perfect for the game.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 14, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Dodge, dip, dive, duck, and dodge.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 14, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> 1 Big roll of paper my mom got me to draw on. I made up an entire world with maps a history and several made-up religions.



No way!
I did this also, not made up religions...but I loved to draw whole detailed maps with different nations and warlike creatures that controlled "bad lands" etc.
I forgot all about that.


----------



## Toro (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.  I didn't have one.  I had many.
2.  With others
3.  I didn't have one.
4.  ??
5.  Well.  I just made sure my toys came back!


----------



## Connery (Feb 14, 2014)

1. Microscopes, telescopes, bikes, footballs, chess and army men

2. Both

3. Scrabble

4. Musical instruments, theater, voice, sports

5. Very well


----------



## Sallow (Feb 14, 2014)

1.	A red firetruck I could ride around in.
2.	Both.
3.	English Bulldog and Scully.
4.	Lots of rough housing.
5.	Very well.


----------



## R.D. (Feb 14, 2014)

1. As a child, what was your favorite toy? Barbie
2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children? Both
3. What was your favorite children's game? Which Witch is Which?
4. What kind of play were you most interested in? Make believe 
5. How well did you share? Very well


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 14, 2014)

How many of you played "war"...where two kids take a piece of paper...draw equal number of tanks, so many ships, so many air planes etc...then you lay on the floor with a hardback book standing up between you and reach around and draw little bomb marks - killing whatever it hit?
(Like Battelship)


----------



## House (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. I wasn't too big on toys, but I loved swinging out over the river and letting go halfway over.

2. Introvert since birth, too cool for fools.

3. Backgammon

4. None, really.

5. Pretty well, I am not attached to material things.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 14, 2014)

*1.*  Barbies and Fishing
*2.*  Around other kids  Swim club, team sports and whatnot.
*3.* Dodge Ball

*4.* 



*5.* We shared in chores  Whatever else we got, we earned (we shared our earnings if we felt like it).

.


----------



## editec (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.










> 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?



modeling clay



> 2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?



others, when they were around


> 3. What was your favorite children's game?



Block chase



> 4. What kind of play were you most interested in?



exploring



> 5. How well did you share?



share what?


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite toy was Lincoln Logs.  They could become anything!  I got the big tub (they were packaged in a can like Quaker Oats) of Lincoln Logs for Christmas when I was 7.  That Christmas, my cousins Beth and Amy came to the Big House with their parents Aunt Roxie and Uncle Jim.

Beth and Amy got all the Barbie stuff available in the Western World and they lorded their gifts all over me and my brother.  We could care less about Barbie and her palomino pony and Corvette and her paramour, the androgynous Ken.

I took the Lincoln Logs into the dining room, set up shop under the table and began my plan of attack.

The pilots rallied on the flight deck and ceremonially drank cups of sake.  They took flight at dawn and rendezvoused at Point X-Ray.  Diving out of the rising sun, the bombers unleashed a hellish barrage of the short Lincoln Log bombs on the Barbie complex.  Peeling away to the right and rising above the range of Barbie's feeble anti-aircraft guns, the squadron landed on the carrier deck, the screams of the residents of the Barbie village still ringing in their ears.  Bonzai! they shouted just before their commanding officers arrived to rebuke them and sentence them to confinement until they learned how to play with their cousins.


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. All of them.
 2. Other children.
 3. Spin the bottle.
 4. Playing house.
 5. With 5 kids, umpteen neighbors, and a bazillion cousins? My stuff is your stuff!


----------



## G.T. (Feb 14, 2014)

1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?

boogy board or my bicycle 

2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?

depends on what age I was....when I got old enough for sports it became w/other kids.

3. What was your favorite children's game?

Nintendo, the original. Super Mario 1.

4. What kind of play were you most interested in?

night time neighborhood hide & seek

5. How well did you share?

I was an awesome sharer


----------



## G.T. (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]          [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]          [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]          [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION]          [MENTION=9429]AVG-JOE[/MENTION]          [MENTION=45886]Mad_Cabbie[/MENTION]          [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION]          [MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION]          [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]          [MENTION=21679]william the wie[/MENTION]           [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]          [MENTION=37250]aaronleland[/MENTION]          [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]          [MENTION=30999]daws101[/MENTION]          [MENTION=46449]Delta4Embassy[/MENTION]          [MENTION=33449]BreezeWood[/MENTION]          [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION]          [MENTION=24610]iamwhatiseem[/MENTION]          [MENTION=46750]Knightfall[/MENTION]          [MENTION=46690]Libertarianman[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20594]Mr Clean[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20704]Nosmo King[/MENTION]          [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20321]rightwinger[/MENTION]          [MENTION=41494]RandallFlagg[/MENTION]          [MENTION=25283]Sallow[/MENTION]          [MENTION=21357]SFC Ollie[/MENTION]          [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION]          [MENTION=43491]TooTall[/MENTION]          [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION]          [MENTION=31918]Unkotare[/MENTION]          [MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION]          [MENTION=21524]oldfart[/MENTION]          [MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION]          [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]          [MENTION=19302]Montrovant[/MENTION]          [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]          [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]          [MENTION=23262]peach174[/MENTION]          [MENTION=13805]Againsheila[/MENTION]          [MENTION=38085]Noomi[/MENTION]          [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION]          [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]          [MENTION=38146]Dajjal[/MENTION]          [MENTION=18645]Sarah G[/MENTION]          [MENTION=46193]Thx[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20614]candycorn[/MENTION]          [MENTION=24452]Seawytch[/MENTION]          [MENTION=29614]C_Clayton_Jones[/MENTION]          [MENTION=18990]Barb[/MENTION]          [MENTION=19867]G.T.[/MENTION]          [MENTION=31057]JoeB131[/MENTION]          [MENTION=11278]editec[/MENTION]          [MENTION=22983]Flopper[/MENTION]          [MENTION=22889]Matthew[/MENTION]          [MENTION=46136]dreolin[/MENTION]          [MENTION=19867]G.T.[/MENTION]          [MENTION=19302]Montrovant[/MENTION]          [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION]          [MENTION=24122]racewright[/MENTION]          [MENTION=5176]RetiredGySgt[/MENTION]          [MENTION=44536]BobPlumb[/MENTION]          [MENTION=46351]Shrimpbox[/MENTION]          [MENTION=39072]mamooth[/MENTION]          [MENTION=45320]Nyvin[/MENTION]          [MENTION=3135]jillian[/MENTION]          [MENTION=39688]RosieS[/MENTION]          [MENTION=41423]NoTeaPartyPleez[/MENTION]          [MENTION=6882]JimH52[/MENTION]@Statistikhengst          [MENTION=19762]asaratis[/MENTION]      [MENTION=23239]westwall[/MENTION]          [MENTION=39852]TheOldSchool[/MENTION]      [MENTION=26153]High_Gravity[/MENTION] [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION        [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION]          [MENTION=18645]Sarah G[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20102]mudwhistle[/MENTION]          [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION]          [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]          [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]          [MENTION=45717]BlackSand[/MENTION]          [MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION]          [MENTION=32973]LoneLaugher[/MENTION]          [MENTION=34695]Locke11_21[/MENTION]          [MENTION=11674]Sunni Man[/MENTION]          [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20545]Mr. H.[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]          [MENTION=46151]HelenaHandbag[/MENTION]          [MENTION=17949]Meister[/MENTION]          [MENTION=2926]Toro[/MENTION]          [MENTION=1322]007[/MENTION]          [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION]          [MENTION=13669]Zoom-boing[/MENTION]          [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20854]Zander[/MENTION]          [MENTION=17136]bayoubill[/MENTION]          [MENTION=19727]Darkwind[/MENTION]          [MENTION=1528]Yurt[/MENTION]         [MENTION=32558]Luddly Neddite[/MENTION]          [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]          [MENTION=16291]Harry Dresden[/MENTION]          [MENTION=31703]williepete[/MENTION]        [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]        [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION]@Asclepias     [MENTION=19867]G.T.[/MENTION]     [MENTION=40539]skye[/MENTION]     [MENTION=4301]boedicca[/MENTION]     [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]     [MENTION=20342]Ringel05[/MENTION]    [MENTION=31640]koshergrl[/MENTION]    [MENTION=11800]Missourian[/MENTION]    [MENTION=11735]Mr. President[/MENTION]    [MENTION=23420]Quantum Windbag[/MENTION]@Jackson   [MENTION=39846]longknife[/MENTION]   [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]   [MENTION=27995]Uncensored2008[/MENTION] [MENTION=32620]earlycuyler[/MENTION] [MENTION=30538]Grampa Murked U[/MENTION] [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION] [MENTION=42714]IlarMeilyr[/MENTION] [MENTION=43614]JohnL.Burke[/MENTION] [MENTION=31092]Kooshdakhaa[/MENTION] [MENTION=32163]Listening[/MENTION] [MENTION=28505]The Professor[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol how many times did I get @-ed in this paragraph?


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 14, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> How many of you played "war"...where two kids take a piece of paper...draw equal number of tanks, so many ships, so many air planes etc...then you lay on the floor with a hardback book standing up between you and reach around and draw little bomb marks - killing whatever it hit?
> (Like Battelship)



Too complicated.

Mine involved running around the house with a stick and shooting the first sumbitch we saw. I particularly liked being shot because it allowed me to explore the range of my acting talents, dying in to most violent manner possible.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 14, 2014)

G.T. said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]          [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]          [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]          [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION]          [MENTION=9429]AVG-JOE[/MENTION]          [MENTION=45886]Mad_Cabbie[/MENTION]          [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION]          [MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION]          [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]          [MENTION=21679]william the wie[/MENTION]           [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]          [MENTION=37250]aaronleland[/MENTION]          [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]          [MENTION=30999]daws101[/MENTION]          [MENTION=46449]Delta4Embassy[/MENTION]          [MENTION=33449]BreezeWood[/MENTION]          [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION]          [MENTION=24610]iamwhatiseem[/MENTION]          [MENTION=46750]Knightfall[/MENTION]          [MENTION=46690]Libertarianman[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20594]Mr Clean[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20704]Nosmo King[/MENTION]          [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20321]rightwinger[/MENTION]          [MENTION=41494]RandallFlagg[/MENTION]          [MENTION=25283]Sallow[/MENTION]          [MENTION=21357]SFC Ollie[/MENTION]          [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION]          [MENTION=43491]TooTall[/MENTION]          [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION]          [MENTION=31918]Unkotare[/MENTION]          [MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION]          [MENTION=21524]oldfart[/MENTION]          [MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION]          [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]          [MENTION=19302]Montrovant[/MENTION]          [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]          [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]          [MENTION=23262]peach174[/MENTION]          [MENTION=13805]Againsheila[/MENTION]          [MENTION=38085]Noomi[/MENTION]          [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION]          [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]          [MENTION=38146]Dajjal[/MENTION]          [MENTION=18645]Sarah G[/MENTION]          [MENTION=46193]Thx[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20614]candycorn[/MENTION]          [MENTION=24452]Seawytch[/MENTION]          [MENTION=29614]C_Clayton_Jones[/MENTION]          [MENTION=18990]Barb[/MENTION]          [MENTION=19867]G.T.[/MENTION]          [MENTION=31057]JoeB131[/MENTION]          [MENTION=11278]editec[/MENTION]          [MENTION=22983]Flopper[/MENTION]          [MENTION=22889]Matthew[/MENTION]          [MENTION=46136]dreolin[/MENTION]          [MENTION=19867]G.T.[/MENTION]          [MENTION=19302]Montrovant[/MENTION]          [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION]          [MENTION=24122]racewright[/MENTION]          [MENTION=5176]RetiredGySgt[/MENTION]          [MENTION=44536]BobPlumb[/MENTION]          [MENTION=46351]Shrimpbox[/MENTION]          [MENTION=39072]mamooth[/MENTION]          [MENTION=45320]Nyvin[/MENTION]          [MENTION=3135]jillian[/MENTION]          [MENTION=39688]RosieS[/MENTION]          [MENTION=41423]NoTeaPartyPleez[/MENTION]          [MENTION=6882]JimH52[/MENTION]@Statistikhengst          [MENTION=19762]asaratis[/MENTION]      [MENTION=23239]westwall[/MENTION]          [MENTION=39852]TheOldSchool[/MENTION]      [MENTION=26153]High_Gravity[/MENTION] [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION        [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION]          [MENTION=18645]Sarah G[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20102]mudwhistle[/MENTION]          [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION]          [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]          [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]          [MENTION=45717]BlackSand[/MENTION]          [MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION]          [MENTION=32973]LoneLaugher[/MENTION]          [MENTION=34695]Locke11_21[/MENTION]          [MENTION=11674]Sunni Man[/MENTION]          [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20545]Mr. H.[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]          [MENTION=46151]HelenaHandbag[/MENTION]          [MENTION=17949]Meister[/MENTION]          [MENTION=2926]Toro[/MENTION]          [MENTION=1322]007[/MENTION]          [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION]          [MENTION=13669]Zoom-boing[/MENTION]          [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20854]Zander[/MENTION]          [MENTION=17136]bayoubill[/MENTION]          [MENTION=19727]Darkwind[/MENTION]          [MENTION=1528]Yurt[/MENTION]         [MENTION=32558]Luddly Neddite[/MENTION]          [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]          [MENTION=16291]Harry Dresden[/MENTION]          [MENTION=31703]williepete[/MENTION]        [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]        [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION]@Asclepias     [MENTION=19867]G.T.[/MENTION]     [MENTION=40539]skye[/MENTION]     [MENTION=4301]boedicca[/MENTION]     [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]     [MENTION=20342]Ringel05[/MENTION]    [MENTION=31640]koshergrl[/MENTION]    [MENTION=11800]Missourian[/MENTION]    [MENTION=11735]Mr. President[/MENTION]    [MENTION=23420]Quantum Windbag[/MENTION]@Jackson   [MENTION=39846]longknife[/MENTION]   [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]   [MENTION=27995]Uncensored2008[/MENTION] [MENTION=32620]earlycuyler[/MENTION] [MENTION=30538]Grampa Murked U[/MENTION] [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION] [MENTION=42714]IlarMeilyr[/MENTION] [MENTION=43614]JohnL.Burke[/MENTION] [MENTION=31092]Kooshdakhaa[/MENTION] [MENTION=32163]Listening[/MENTION] [MENTION=28505]The Professor[/MENTION]
> ...



put your last avi up. Girls in a bikini, my personal favorite.


----------



## G.T. (Feb 14, 2014)

Sorry mud my wifes pic had me getting spammed with comments and it distracted from the real issues like the friday 5 & shoveling


----------



## Sallow (Feb 14, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...



Oh you're a naughty one, Ms. Becky.

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## Sallow (Feb 14, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> How many of you played "war"...where two kids take a piece of paper...draw equal number of tanks, so many ships, so many air planes etc...then you lay on the floor with a hardback book standing up between you and reach around and draw little bomb marks - killing whatever it hit?
> (Like Battelship)



When I was a kid we had "rock" wars.

I'd come home a bloody mess.

Those were the days!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) The wooden wagon my dad made for me.

2) With others.

3) Mouse Trap (yes, really)

4) Anything rough. (Snowball fights, wrestling, tug of war.)

5) I shared pretty well. My siblings, not so much.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. I had this stuffed dog named Henry I took everywhere-I once accidentally took it into the bath and that was the end of poor Henry.

2. Alone and I liked it that way

3. Hmmm, tough one, don't remember to be honest. I liked the Spirographs-does that age me? LOL

4. Anything pretend-I had a vivid imagination.

5. I shared very well with everyone but my brother and sister because they were always taking things, LOL-but I was a good sharer.


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 14, 2014)

Sallow said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


I resemble that remark.

No excuses, sir.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 14, 2014)

So happy [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION] asked:


1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?

My fabulous trolls.

2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?

Other children, but usually one or two at a time.

3. What was your favorite children's game?

Pretend.  My best friend and I used to orchestrate pretend games, often orphans escaping from some horrible aunt.   (Inspiration:  The Wolves of Willoughby Chase).

4. What kind of play were you most interested in?

Something very imaginative.

5. How well did you share?

Very well...I used to make troll clothes for anyone who was interested.  I was the Coco Chanel of troll fashion.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




* My dolls

* With my brother ( I was a tomboy and he and his buds were much more fun than my girlfriends.

*  Riding my ten speed. 

*  Hide and seek

*  Generously


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 14, 2014)

Lemme nurse this hangover first.

I'll get back to ya...


----------



## Spoonman (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.  A red fire truck I could pedal
2. other kids, we had a lot of kids in the neighborhood
3. it was sort of like hide and seek.  but there was a home base and you had to make it back to the home base without being seen
4. probably playing army
5. pretty well.  we seemed not to be all that possessive as kids.  then again we didn't have a lot.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi everyone!
1, after my family moved to the states, it was a basketball and still is, even though I'm 52.
2, To quote one of my grade school teachers, "He plays well with other children", we had many kids my age in our neighborhood. 
3, Hide and seek
4, Softball, kickball, anything with balls because as my dad said to me often, "you've got a lot of balls!" 
5, Oh, I was a sharing kid!


----------



## syrenn (Feb 14, 2014)

G.T. said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]          [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]          [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]          [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION]          [MENTION=9429]AVG-JOE[/MENTION]          [MENTION=45886]Mad_Cabbie[/MENTION]          [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION]          [MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION]          [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]          [MENTION=21679]william the wie[/MENTION]           [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]          [MENTION=37250]aaronleland[/MENTION]          [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]          [MENTION=30999]daws101[/MENTION]          [MENTION=46449]Delta4Embassy[/MENTION]          [MENTION=33449]BreezeWood[/MENTION]          [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION]          [MENTION=24610]iamwhatiseem[/MENTION]          [MENTION=46750]Knightfall[/MENTION]          [MENTION=46690]Libertarianman[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20594]Mr Clean[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20704]Nosmo King[/MENTION]          [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20321]rightwinger[/MENTION]          [MENTION=41494]RandallFlagg[/MENTION]          [MENTION=25283]Sallow[/MENTION]          [MENTION=21357]SFC Ollie[/MENTION]          [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION]          [MENTION=43491]TooTall[/MENTION]          [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION]          [MENTION=31918]Unkotare[/MENTION]          [MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION]          [MENTION=21524]oldfart[/MENTION]          [MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION]          [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]          [MENTION=19302]Montrovant[/MENTION]          [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]          [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]          [MENTION=23262]peach174[/MENTION]          [MENTION=13805]Againsheila[/MENTION]          [MENTION=38085]Noomi[/MENTION]          [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION]          [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]          [MENTION=38146]Dajjal[/MENTION]          [MENTION=18645]Sarah G[/MENTION]          [MENTION=46193]Thx[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20614]candycorn[/MENTION]          [MENTION=24452]Seawytch[/MENTION]          [MENTION=29614]C_Clayton_Jones[/MENTION]          [MENTION=18990]Barb[/MENTION]          [MENTION=19867]G.T.[/MENTION]          [MENTION=31057]JoeB131[/MENTION]          [MENTION=11278]editec[/MENTION]          [MENTION=22983]Flopper[/MENTION]          [MENTION=22889]Matthew[/MENTION]          [MENTION=46136]dreolin[/MENTION]          [MENTION=19867]G.T.[/MENTION]          [MENTION=19302]Montrovant[/MENTION]          [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION]          [MENTION=24122]racewright[/MENTION]          [MENTION=5176]RetiredGySgt[/MENTION]          [MENTION=44536]BobPlumb[/MENTION]          [MENTION=46351]Shrimpbox[/MENTION]          [MENTION=39072]mamooth[/MENTION]          [MENTION=45320]Nyvin[/MENTION]          [MENTION=3135]jillian[/MENTION]          [MENTION=39688]RosieS[/MENTION]          [MENTION=41423]NoTeaPartyPleez[/MENTION]          [MENTION=6882]JimH52[/MENTION]@Statistikhengst          [MENTION=19762]asaratis[/MENTION]      [MENTION=23239]westwall[/MENTION]          [MENTION=39852]TheOldSchool[/MENTION]      [MENTION=26153]High_Gravity[/MENTION] [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION        [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION]          [MENTION=18645]Sarah G[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20102]mudwhistle[/MENTION]          [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION]          [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]          [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]          [MENTION=45717]BlackSand[/MENTION]          [MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION]          [MENTION=32973]LoneLaugher[/MENTION]          [MENTION=34695]Locke11_21[/MENTION]          [MENTION=11674]Sunni Man[/MENTION]          [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20545]Mr. H.[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]          [MENTION=46151]HelenaHandbag[/MENTION]          [MENTION=17949]Meister[/MENTION]          [MENTION=2926]Toro[/MENTION]          [MENTION=1322]007[/MENTION]          [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION]          [MENTION=13669]Zoom-boing[/MENTION]          [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20854]Zander[/MENTION]          [MENTION=17136]bayoubill[/MENTION]          [MENTION=19727]Darkwind[/MENTION]          [MENTION=1528]Yurt[/MENTION]         [MENTION=32558]Luddly Neddite[/MENTION]          [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]          [MENTION=16291]Harry Dresden[/MENTION]          [MENTION=31703]williepete[/MENTION]        [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]        [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION]@Asclepias     [MENTION=19867]G.T.[/MENTION]     [MENTION=40539]skye[/MENTION]     [MENTION=4301]boedicca[/MENTION]     [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]     [MENTION=20342]Ringel05[/MENTION]    [MENTION=31640]koshergrl[/MENTION]    [MENTION=11800]Missourian[/MENTION]    [MENTION=11735]Mr. President[/MENTION]    [MENTION=23420]Quantum Windbag[/MENTION]@Jackson   [MENTION=39846]longknife[/MENTION]   [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]   [MENTION=27995]Uncensored2008[/MENTION] [MENTION=32620]earlycuyler[/MENTION] [MENTION=30538]Grampa Murked U[/MENTION] [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION] [MENTION=42714]IlarMeilyr[/MENTION] [MENTION=43614]JohnL.Burke[/MENTION] [MENTION=31092]Kooshdakhaa[/MENTION] [MENTION=32163]Listening[/MENTION] [MENTION=28505]The Professor[/MENTION]
> ...




what can i say..... i need to keep adding and fixing.... hopefully after i get some sleep


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 14, 2014)

boedicca said:


> So happy [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION] asked:
> 
> 
> 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> ...


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 14, 2014)

Sallow said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > How many of you played "war"...where two kids take a piece of paper...draw equal number of tanks, so many ships, so many air planes etc...then you lay on the floor with a hardback book standing up between you and reach around and draw little bomb marks - killing whatever it hit?
> ...


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 14, 2014)

Toro said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...



  Or else!

(These are really funny.)


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 14, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...



On my resume at one time, I wrote something like this:  I was one of eight children and with only one bathroom in the house, I learned time management and teamwork early.  

Everyone commented on that when I interviewed for jobs.  They loved it.


----------



## Listening (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. No one vavorite....my bike (as has been stated) was an integral part of my existence.
2. Lived in AZ....so we were outside all the time playing sports, riding bikes.....always with other kids.
3. Basketball !!!
4. Sports
5. Not as well as I should have.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 14, 2014)

Connery said:


> 1. Microscopes, telescopes, bikes, footballs, chess and army men
> 
> 2. Both
> 
> ...


 

Haha Connery was a nerd!

That's okay, I always liked nerds when I was a kid.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 14, 2014)

1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?  Dolls, animal figures, my bike
2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?  Both...I played with my brother a lot, I had a best friend who lived nearby that I played with. I also played a lot by myself in my room.
3. What was your favorite children's game? Cards, jump rope, monopoly, Red Rover. I spent a lot of time drawing, writing, and coloring.
4. What kind of play were you most interested in?   These weird intricate imaginary role playing games (we called it "make believe" lolol). I would play with my dolls for hours...all sorts of dolls. Also had a whole animal village complete with houses and animal figurines. Each animal had a name, a family, a history, a character. 

5. How well did you share? Very well but my older brother (5 years older) stole my Raggedy Ann once and tortured her. He ended up running to our mom for protection...he was afraid to get close enough to me to give her back.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 14, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



At one time, many years ago, I was a personnel manager's assistant.  Personnel managers love that kind of thing!  Good going on your part.

When I was quite young, I had a Shirley Temple doll.  One day I wanted to restyle her hair, so I cut the curls off.  (I didn't realize they would not grow back.)   My mother almost had a nervous breakdown: Shirley Temple dolls were not cheap and we didn't have much money.  I still suffer from PTSD because of her reaction!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, since you insist:

1.  Mattel Thing-maker.....loved that thing.

2.  Probably 50-50

3.  My parents' linen closet actually holds all the games we played as kids.  Favs were Monopoly, Go for Broke, and Clue

4.  Family get togethers with whiffle ball or "Kills'em" (also known as Murder Ball)....and if it snowed and all the cousins came over, we would sled down our hill and jump each other as they slid by.  Needless to say, lots of stitches, broken bones and bumped heads in my family.

5.  Moderately...


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 14, 2014)

Totally random...you can comb and calm dolls' hair using a mixture of water and fabric softener!

I learned that from facebook! I so wish I'd known it as a kid. I had a lot of dolls with some serious matted hair!


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.  My doctor's bag.
2.  Other children - especially the girls.
3.  Playing doctor.
4.  Show and tell.
5.  Shared very well - and often.


----------



## mal (Feb 14, 2014)

1. My Cylon and Hot Wheels... But most of my Snowman Rig and the Bandits Trans-Am.

2. Other children... Outside as much as possible.  We were the typical 70's kids... Get Home when the street lights came on or you were getting whipped.  I am blessed to still be close to half a dozen people I have known since I was 5.

3. Hide and Seek and Snowball fights and bombing cars with Snowballs.

4. Legos... Still have much of the stuff I built as a kid because my Dad stored it as I left it when I got older.  Found it many years later.  Awesome score.

5. I shared tangible things to a Fault but I Hated being copied.



peace...


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.  The girl up the street.
2.  See Number 1.
3.  Emergency Room
4.  Biological differences.
5.  She was not allowed to see other boys until I moved on..


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 14, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...



I know, I used to cut Barbie's hair until I realized it didn't grow back.  Duh.


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 14, 2014)

1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?  --- library books
2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children? --- with others. the neighborhood kids ran wild.
3. What was your favorite children's game? --- playing house with neighbor girls !!!!
4. What kind of play were you most interested in? -- board games
5. How well did you share? -- pretty well, except with my brothers.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Skateboard
2. Alone
3. Tag
4. sports
5. not very well


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 14, 2014)

drifter said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...



Did you play tag alone?


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 14, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


We used to play tag with footballs, baseballs, basketballs, volleyballs.....


You learned to become a fabulous receiver, or you walked around most of the time bruised......


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 14, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I had imaginary friends


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 14, 2014)

drifter said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Awww.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 14, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



Oh yeah, I remember doing that.  We played kickball that got rough too.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]                [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]                [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]                [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION]                [MENTION=9429]AVG-JOE[/MENTION]                [MENTION=45886]Mad_Cabbie[/MENTION]                [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]                [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION]                [MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION]                [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]                [MENTION=21679]william the wie[/MENTION]                 [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]                [MENTION=37250]aaronleland[/MENTION]                [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]                [MENTION=30999]daws101[/MENTION]                [MENTION=46449]Delta4Embassy[/MENTION]                [MENTION=33449]BreezeWood[/MENTION]                [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION]                [MENTION=24610]iamwhatiseem[/MENTION]                [MENTION=46750]Knightfall[/MENTION]                [MENTION=46690]Libertarianman[/MENTION]                [MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION]                [MENTION=20594]Mr Clean[/MENTION]                [MENTION=20704]Nosmo King[/MENTION]                [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]                [MENTION=20321]rightwinger[/MENTION]                [MENTION=41494]RandallFlagg[/MENTION]                [MENTION=25283]Sallow[/MENTION]                [MENTION=21357]SFC Ollie[/MENTION]                [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION]                [MENTION=43491]TooTall[/MENTION]                [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION]                [MENTION=31918]Unkotare[/MENTION]                [MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION]                [MENTION=21524]oldfart[/MENTION]                [MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION]                [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]                [MENTION=19302]Montrovant[/MENTION]                [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]                [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]                [MENTION=23262]peach174[/MENTION]                [MENTION=13805]Againsheila[/MENTION]                [MENTION=38085]Noomi[/MENTION]                [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION]                [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]                [MENTION=38146]Dajjal[/MENTION]                [MENTION=18645]Sarah G[/MENTION]                [MENTION=46193]Thx[/MENTION]                [MENTION=20614]candycorn[/MENTION]                [MENTION=24452]Seawytch[/MENTION]                [MENTION=29614]C_Clayton_Jones[/MENTION]                [MENTION=18990]Barb[/MENTION]                [MENTION=19867]G.T.[/MENTION]                [MENTION=31057]JoeB131[/MENTION]                [MENTION=11278]editec[/MENTION]                [MENTION=22983]Flopper[/MENTION]                [MENTION=22889]Matthew[/MENTION]                [MENTION=46136]dreolin[/MENTION]                [MENTION=19867]G.T.[/MENTION]                [MENTION=19302]Montrovant[/MENTION]                [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION]                [MENTION=24122]racewright[/MENTION]                [MENTION=5176]RetiredGySgt[/MENTION]                [MENTION=44536]BobPlumb[/MENTION]                [MENTION=46351]Shrimpbox[/MENTION]                [MENTION=39072]mamooth[/MENTION]                [MENTION=45320]Nyvin[/MENTION]                [MENTION=3135]jillian[/MENTION]                [MENTION=39688]RosieS[/MENTION]                [MENTION=41423]NoTeaPartyPleez[/MENTION]                [MENTION=6882]JimH52[/MENTION]@Statistikhengst                [MENTION=19762]asaratis[/MENTION]            [MENTION=23239]westwall[/MENTION]                [MENTION=39852]TheOldSchool[/MENTION]            [MENTION=26153]High_Gravity[/MENTION] [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION              [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION]                [MENTION=18645]Sarah G[/MENTION]                [MENTION=20102]mudwhistle[/MENTION]                [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION]                [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]                [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]                [MENTION=45717]BlackSand[/MENTION]                [MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION]                [MENTION=32973]LoneLaugher[/MENTION]                [MENTION=34695]Locke11_21[/MENTION]                [MENTION=11674]Sunni Man[/MENTION]                [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION]                [MENTION=20545]Mr. H.[/MENTION]                [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]                [MENTION=46151]HelenaHandbag[/MENTION]                [MENTION=17949]Meister[/MENTION]                [MENTION=2926]Toro[/MENTION]                [MENTION=1322]007[/MENTION]                [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION]                [MENTION=13669]Zoom-boing[/MENTION]                [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION]                [MENTION=20854]Zander[/MENTION]                [MENTION=17136]bayoubill[/MENTION]                [MENTION=19727]Darkwind[/MENTION]                [MENTION=1528]Yurt[/MENTION]               [MENTION=32558]Luddly Neddite[/MENTION]                [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]                [MENTION=16291]Harry Dresden[/MENTION]                [MENTION=31703]williepete[/MENTION]              [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]              [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION]@Asclepias           [MENTION=19867]G.T.[/MENTION]           [MENTION=40539]skye[/MENTION]           [MENTION=4301]boedicca[/MENTION]           [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]           [MENTION=20342]Ringel05[/MENTION]          [MENTION=31640]koshergrl[/MENTION]          [MENTION=11800]Missourian[/MENTION]          [MENTION=11735]Mr. President[/MENTION]          [MENTION=23420]Quantum Windbag[/MENTION]@Jackson         [MENTION=39846]longknife[/MENTION]         [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]         [MENTION=27995]Uncensored2008[/MENTION]       [MENTION=32620]earlycuyler[/MENTION]       [MENTION=30538]Grampa Murked U[/MENTION]       [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION]       [MENTION=42714]IlarMeilyr[/MENTION]       [MENTION=43614]JohnL.Burke[/MENTION]       [MENTION=31092]Kooshdakhaa[/MENTION]       [MENTION=32163]Listening[/MENTION]       [MENTION=28505]The Professor[/MENTION]     [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION]    [MENTION=23262]peach174[/MENTION]     [MENTION=30646]Ravi[/MENTION]   [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION]   [MENTION=19441]Big Black Dog[/MENTION]   [MENTION=20112]bodecea[/MENTION]   [MENTION=14617]Cecilie1200[/MENTION]    [MENTION=11855]driveby[/MENTION]   [MENTION=30473]flacaltenn[/MENTION]   [MENTION=20527]froggy[/MENTION]   [MENTION=5262]Immanuel[/MENTION]   [MENTION=19381]Lonestar_logic[/MENTION]   [MENTION=43245]Pop23[/MENTION]   [MENTION=36154]Roudy[/MENTION]   [MENTION=27941]percysunshine[/MENTION]   [MENTION=21905]FA_Q2[/MENTION]   [MENTION=45665]protectionist[/MENTION]   [MENTION=40891]AzMike[/MENTION]   [MENTION=36422]blackhawk[/MENTION]   [MENTION=19448]CrusaderFrank[/MENTION]   [MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION]   [MENTION=23094]martybegan[/MENTION]   [MENTION=23516]Papageorgio[/MENTION]   [MENTION=20297]Wry Catcher[/MENTION]  [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION]  [MENTION=24278]Synthaholic[/MENTION]  [MENTION=4791]hjmick[/MENTION] [MENTION=18909]thanatos144[/MENTION] [MENTION=28132]Dot Com[/MENTION] [MENTION=34052]g5000[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh cripes, I have to be nice in here??????

I guess I'll have to borrow from the "Marty needs to get on an airplane" xanax stash before I post in this thread.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 14, 2014)

martybegan said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]                [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]                [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]                [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION]                [MENTION=9429]AVG-JOE[/MENTION]                [MENTION=45886]Mad_Cabbie[/MENTION]                [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]                [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION]                [MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION]                [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]                [MENTION=21679]william the wie[/MENTION]                 [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]                [MENTION=37250]aaronleland[/MENTION]                [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]                [MENTION=30999]daws101[/MENTION]                [MENTION=46449]Delta4Embassy[/MENTION]                [MENTION=33449]BreezeWood[/MENTION]                [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION]                [MENTION=24610]iamwhatiseem[/MENTION]                [MENTION=46750]Knightfall[/MENTION]                [MENTION=46690]Libertarianman[/MENTION]                [MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION]                [MENTION=20594]Mr Clean[/MENTION]                [MENTION=20704]Nosmo King[/MENTION]                [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]                [MENTION=20321]rightwinger[/MENTION]                [MENTION=41494]RandallFlagg[/MENTION]                [MENTION=25283]Sallow[/MENTION]                [MENTION=21357]SFC Ollie[/MENTION]                [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION]                [MENTION=43491]TooTall[/MENTION]                [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION]                [MENTION=31918]Unkotare[/MENTION]                [MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION]                [MENTION=21524]oldfart[/MENTION]                [MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION]                [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]                [MENTION=19302]Montrovant[/MENTION]                [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]                [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]                [MENTION=23262]peach174[/MENTION]                [MENTION=13805]Againsheila[/MENTION]                [MENTION=38085]Noomi[/MENTION]                [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION]                [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]                [MENTION=38146]Dajjal[/MENTION]                [MENTION=18645]Sarah G[/MENTION]                [MENTION=46193]Thx[/MENTION]                [MENTION=20614]candycorn[/MENTION]                [MENTION=24452]Seawytch[/MENTION]                [MENTION=29614]C_Clayton_Jones[/MENTION]                [MENTION=18990]Barb[/MENTION]                [MENTION=19867]G.T.[/MENTION]                [MENTION=31057]JoeB131[/MENTION]                [MENTION=11278]editec[/MENTION]                [MENTION=22983]Flopper[/MENTION]                [MENTION=22889]Matthew[/MENTION]                [MENTION=46136]dreolin[/MENTION]                [MENTION=19867]G.T.[/MENTION]                [MENTION=19302]Montrovant[/MENTION]                [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION]                [MENTION=24122]racewright[/MENTION]                [MENTION=5176]RetiredGySgt[/MENTION]                [MENTION=44536]BobPlumb[/MENTION]                [MENTION=46351]Shrimpbox[/MENTION]                [MENTION=39072]mamooth[/MENTION]                [MENTION=45320]Nyvin[/MENTION]                [MENTION=3135]jillian[/MENTION]                [MENTION=39688]RosieS[/MENTION]                [MENTION=41423]NoTeaPartyPleez[/MENTION]                [MENTION=6882]JimH52[/MENTION]@Statistikhengst                [MENTION=19762]asaratis[/MENTION]            [MENTION=23239]westwall[/MENTION]                [MENTION=39852]TheOldSchool[/MENTION]            [MENTION=26153]High_Gravity[/MENTION] [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION              [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION]                [MENTION=18645]Sarah G[/MENTION]                [MENTION=20102]mudwhistle[/MENTION]                [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION]                [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]                [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]                [MENTION=45717]BlackSand[/MENTION]                [MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION]                [MENTION=32973]LoneLaugher[/MENTION]                [MENTION=34695]Locke11_21[/MENTION]                [MENTION=11674]Sunni Man[/MENTION]                [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION]                [MENTION=20545]Mr. H.[/MENTION]                [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]                [MENTION=46151]HelenaHandbag[/MENTION]                [MENTION=17949]Meister[/MENTION]                [MENTION=2926]Toro[/MENTION]                [MENTION=1322]007[/MENTION]                [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION]                [MENTION=13669]Zoom-boing[/MENTION]                [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION]                [MENTION=20854]Zander[/MENTION]                [MENTION=17136]bayoubill[/MENTION]                [MENTION=19727]Darkwind[/MENTION]                [MENTION=1528]Yurt[/MENTION]               [MENTION=32558]Luddly Neddite[/MENTION]                [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]                [MENTION=16291]Harry Dresden[/MENTION]                [MENTION=31703]williepete[/MENTION]              [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]              [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION]@Asclepias           [MENTION=19867]G.T.[/MENTION]           [MENTION=40539]skye[/MENTION]           [MENTION=4301]boedicca[/MENTION]           [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]           [MENTION=20342]Ringel05[/MENTION]          [MENTION=31640]koshergrl[/MENTION]          [MENTION=11800]Missourian[/MENTION]          [MENTION=11735]Mr. President[/MENTION]          [MENTION=23420]Quantum Windbag[/MENTION]@Jackson         [MENTION=39846]longknife[/MENTION]         [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]         [MENTION=27995]Uncensored2008[/MENTION]       [MENTION=32620]earlycuyler[/MENTION]       [MENTION=30538]Grampa Murked U[/MENTION]       [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION]       [MENTION=42714]IlarMeilyr[/MENTION]       [MENTION=43614]JohnL.Burke[/MENTION]       [MENTION=31092]Kooshdakhaa[/MENTION]       [MENTION=32163]Listening[/MENTION]       [MENTION=28505]The Professor[/MENTION]     [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION]    [MENTION=23262]peach174[/MENTION]     [MENTION=30646]Ravi[/MENTION]   [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION]   [MENTION=19441]Big Black Dog[/MENTION]   [MENTION=20112]bodecea[/MENTION]   [MENTION=14617]Cecilie1200[/MENTION]    [MENTION=11855]driveby[/MENTION]   [MENTION=30473]flacaltenn[/MENTION]   [MENTION=20527]froggy[/MENTION]   [MENTION=5262]Immanuel[/MENTION]   [MENTION=19381]Lonestar_logic[/MENTION]   [MENTION=43245]Pop23[/MENTION]   [MENTION=36154]Roudy[/MENTION]   [MENTION=27941]percysunshine[/MENTION]   [MENTION=21905]FA_Q2[/MENTION]   [MENTION=45665]protectionist[/MENTION]   [MENTION=40891]AzMike[/MENTION]   [MENTION=36422]blackhawk[/MENTION]   [MENTION=19448]CrusaderFrank[/MENTION]   [MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION]   [MENTION=23094]martybegan[/MENTION]   [MENTION=23516]Papageorgio[/MENTION]   [MENTION=20297]Wry Catcher[/MENTION]  [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION]  [MENTION=24278]Synthaholic[/MENTION]  [MENTION=4791]hjmick[/MENTION] [MENTION=18909]thanatos144[/MENTION] [MENTION=28132]Dot Com[/MENTION] [MENTION=34052]g5000[/MENTION]
> ...


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 14, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Good times.....good times...


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Emenee Organ
With neighborhood kids
Monopoly, Risk
baseball, board games
pretty well


----------



## Coyote (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.  Model horses - I was nuts for them 

2.  By myself

3.  My best friend and I would make up our own games and they varied, so I didn't have a "favorite"

4.  Play that involved my own imagination, or with one friend at a time

5.  It depended on the situation...


----------



## Coyote (Feb 14, 2014)

Gracie said:


> > my bicycle. FREEDOM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nods head. Exactly.



We loved our bicycles...when I was growing up we went everywhere (no knee pads, no helmets) - we were always getting kicked outside to play.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 14, 2014)

*Q: As a child, what was your favorite toy?*

A: A Winchester rifle like The Rifleman had.  Also, a bolt action rifle made of wood and steel.  I slew thousands of black hat cowboys and Japs with those things.  


*Q: Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?*

A: By myself.  The reasons are long and complicated.  A messy divorce with custody battles lasting over a decade, resulting in moving every year or so, sometimes living with other family members.  Complicated by a mentally ill mother with Munchausen by proxy syndrome, leading to me spending big chunks of my childhood in hospitals.



Q:* What was your favorite children's game?*

A: Dodgeball.  


Q: *What kind of play were you most interested in?*

A:  If reading counts as play, then reading was by far my favorite play activity.  I read two to three books a week growing up.  My mother taught me to read with Grimm's Fairy Tales when I was four. I was reading college level books by the time I was twelve.


*Q: How well did you share?*

A: I was not very good at sharing, sad to say.  I have done my best to make up for that in adulthood.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 14, 2014)

Does anyone remember cap guns?  You would thread a strip of red paper caps (little dots of gunpowder sealed in perforated paper) into your gun and it would POP nearly every time you pulled the trigger.  Of course the temptation to smack a roll of caps with a hammer was too great and many caps went off together rather than separately.

Kids used caps as a gateway toy to bigger explosions.  Lady finger firecrackers lead to M-80s and cherry bombs.  It's all fun until someone loses an eye!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 14, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Does anyone remember cap guns?  You would thread a strip of red paper caps (little dots of gunpowder sealed in perforated paper) into your gun and it would POP nearly every time you pulled the trigger.  Of course the temptation to smack a roll of caps with a hammer was too great and many caps went off together rather than separately.
> 
> Kids used caps as a gateway toy to bigger explosions.  Lady finger firecrackers lead to M-80s and cherry bombs.  It's all fun until someone loses an eye!



I remember playing with caps. We used to light the rolls on fire so they would go off like firecrackers.


----------



## Barb (Feb 14, 2014)

1) Cookie Monster puppet
2) split pretty equal
3) hide n seek tag 
4) Macbeth? 
5) very


----------



## MHunterB (Feb 14, 2014)

1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
Is a bike a toy?  Otherwise, a toss-up between Barbies and anything 'science'.....  I used to design Barbie clothes and sell them.

2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?
Is a sibling 'other children'?  We were usually best pals.... Had a couple of other friends I'm still in touch with sporadically

3. What was your favorite children's game?
The sis is about 3 years older than I - when I was really little, she'd come home from school and play 'teacher' to me while we did her homework.  After I got to first grade, that game was over!

Mostly the adventure games we'd make up while riding our bikes and exploring every inch that wasn't built up (which actually was a lot of ground:  see Overbrook Park, Philadelphia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)  


4. What kind of play were you most interested in?
Riding bikes, doing 'crafty' things like painting - and reading.  We used to ride our bikes over to the library, which was a couple of miles away (see:https://www.google.com/#q=Public+libraries+near+Overbrook+Park,+Phila ), that's 'B' on the map as 'A' didn't exist at the time....... 

5. How well did you share?
Extremely well, as a rule:  whenever we 2 argued, the parents would stuff us into the smallest room in the house (which became mine again once Dad graduated from evening college), which was 7 x 9 feet.  They'd tell us 'Don't come out until you can be friends'......  So we bonded over mutual loathing of parental discipline, LOL.

That and our fascination with felines.....we used to drag home every cat or kitten we could, thinking we might be able to convince our Mom to let us keep it.  Never understood how she *always* knew we had a kitty in the house.  Once we found out about allergies, we gave up on kitties and tried to love our goldfish - but it just wasn't the same  : ((

Now I'm looking at retirement condos which have a walk-in closet the size of that bedroom - and my Sis is planning to move to the same retirement community as we're going to.  So I guess that 'sharing' bit really did stick.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 14, 2014)

and.... [MENTION=4791]hjmick[/MENTION]

sseeee.... you are on a LIST!!!!


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 14, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> That's okay, I always liked nerds when I was a kid.



Hey! i was going to call him a nerd. Quit stealing my thunder, koshergrl. 



TemplarKormac said:


> 1. A Game Boy Advance



You must be a little younger than me. I got the original Game Boy for Christmas when it first came out. I left it at school one day, and found out we were moving the next morning. Never saw it again.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 14, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Does anyone remember cap guns?  You would thread a strip of red paper caps (little dots of gunpowder sealed in perforated paper) into your gun and it would POP nearly every time you pulled the trigger.  Of course the temptation to smack a roll of caps with a hammer was too great and many caps went off together rather than separately.
> 
> Kids used caps as a gateway toy to bigger explosions.  Lady finger firecrackers lead to M-80s and cherry bombs.  It's all fun until someone loses an eye!



I forgot all about cap guns. I loved those things. Nowadays you are likely to get shot by a cop playing with one.


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 14, 2014)

1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
Like Coyote I loved my model horses more than anything.  Also modeling clay.

2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?
With other children when available, but also enjoyed playtime by myself when I could be more creative.

3. What was your favorite children's game?
By myself, using the modeling clay to build sets and make up stories using the horses.  With the other kids, sandlot baseball and playing cowboys and Indians.

4. What kind of play were you most interested in?
Imaginative stuff acted out with other kids or by myself.

5. How well did you share?
I had no siblings near my own age and all the other neighborhood kids were a lot richer than I was so I didn't have anything they wanted me to share.
__________________


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 14, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone remember cap guns?  You would thread a strip of red paper caps (little dots of gunpowder sealed in perforated paper) into your gun and it would POP nearly every time you pulled the trigger.  Of course the temptation to smack a roll of caps with a hammer was too great and many caps went off together rather than separately.
> ...


We used to steal away to the railroad tracks once we hit 11 or 12 years old.  Pennies on the tracks became talisman.  Nickels were too dear to be wasted under the wheels of the coal trains.  But once we found that a book of matches would explode like a fire cracker under the weight of a freight train, Sally bar the door!


----------



## daws101 (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. major mat mason (action figure) and all the equipment.
2. there were 7 kids in my family so playing by yourself was a luxury, as was spending more then 5 min in the bathroom. 
3. hide and seek board game: life  
4.  don't understand the question ,the word play could mean almost anything.
5. refer to answer 2.


----------



## Jughead (Feb 14, 2014)

1. *As a child, what was your favorite toy?*
   I enjoyed all of my toys, but my favorites were my lionel train set along with my hot
   wheels race track.

2. *Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?*
   Generally played with the neighborhood kids.

3. *What was your favorite children's game?*
   My favorite children's game that I also actively participated in was baseball.

4. *What kind of play were you most interested in?*
   I really enjoyed playing cops and robbers or Cowboys and Indians.

5. *How well did you share?*
   I shared my toys and cookies my mom made with the neighborhood kids.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 14, 2014)

Jughead said:


> 1. *As a child, what was your favorite toy?*
> I enjoyed all of my toys, but my favorites were my lionel train set along with my hot
> wheels race track.
> 
> ...


ok, jug 
which was better hot wheels or johnny lighting?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Probably my Nintendo or GI Joe figures.
2. i had a group of friends. We kept each other out of trouble. I still talk to most of them.
3. Monopoly. Yeah Im a geek
4. Swimming in the pool during the summer I suppose
5. Well enough. I never had too many complaints.


----------



## SayMyName (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. I was never into toys, though I did go to the homes of children that I now realize were more well off, and wished I had a G.I Joe.

2. I played by myself just fine, but always played with others when they were around.

3.  Favorite game I guess was War, you know, building forts of some kind and bombing each other with dirt balls and what have you that could be thrown without real harm.

4. Out in the forest building forts or treehouses, pretending we were knights or whatever. In winter, we built caves in the mountains of hay bales stacked in our humogous barns. In summer we built rafts of whatever we could find and sailed down the Kanawha and Ohio Rivers like Tom Sawyer or Huck Finn.

5. I was good at sharing. I usually got what I needed. Now living in Sweden, I know the Vikings once called it "Logrum," which the closest you can interpret is "enough" as they passed a common mug around, and each man took what he needed.


----------



## skye (Feb 14, 2014)

1- My dolls.

2-With other children.

3-No favorite game.

4-I was more interested in reading books.

5- Like normal children share.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 14, 2014)

1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?

Mostly, anything outside. In the house, I think it would have to be Rock-em Sock-em Robots.

2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?

7 Kids in our house and tons of neighbors....Never had lack of teammates or adversaries for a 15 on a side football game.

3. What was your favorite children's game?

War. right behind our house was a carpet cleaners. And they had an exhaust where all the dust came out. You gould actually make like a snowball out of it.. Wasn't ever any "Got you..No you didn't"

4. What kind of play were you most interested in?

Anything outside...


5. How well did you share?

Like we had a choice?


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 14, 2014)

So I guess I'm the only one that doesn't have very clear memories of all of childhood?


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. My pedal car. Before I got a handbag, I was HelenWheels.




2. By myself.
3. The Game of Life.
4. Swimming in the summer and ice skating in the winter.
5. I'm an only. Didn't have to.


----------



## skye (Feb 14, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> So I guess I'm the only one that doesn't have very clear memories of all of childhood?




Don't you remember anything at all??


----------



## Jughead (Feb 14, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > 1. *As a child, what was your favorite toy?*
> ...


I never had the Johnny Lightning race track, but from what I heard it was better. I don't think they even had them yet back in the late 1960's when I got the Hot Wheels. I recall hot wheels and Johnny Lightning feuding at one point.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 14, 2014)

skye said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > So I guess I'm the only one that doesn't have very clear memories of all of childhood?
> ...



Sure I remember some things.  What my favorite toy was at any given time?  Whether I played more alone or with others?  Nope.  I just remember bits and pieces.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 14, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> So I guess I'm the only one that doesn't have very clear memories of all of childhood?



Do you think you might have blocked out some years of time?  What's your first memory?


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 14, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



My mother told stories of her adventures as a child growing up in Cedar Hill, TX (a tiny suburb of Dallas at that time.)  On Halloween, they would smear a liberal dose of heavy axle grease on the railroad tracks so that the daily train would slip and struggle to make it up the hill near the family home.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 14, 2014)

1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
My knife.  I was never without it.

2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?
I never played with other children.

3. What was your favorite children's game?
I did not play games at all 

4. What kind of play were you most interested in?
Setting up Lincoln Log villages and shooting them down with a bow and arrow

5. How well did you share?
I never had to share


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 14, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


My Uncle Ducky and his brother, my grandfather did the same thing to the trolley tracks that came down the Lisbon Street hill.  They giggled when they recalled the trolley slipping out into the middle of East Eighth Street.  The screams of the women passengers, the wide eyed frightened look of the conductor and the screeching brakes of the Hudsons and Packards as they tried to avoid a collision all made their memories of the prank sweeter.  Such rascals I claim as ancestors!


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dirtbike
small group, didn't like a crowd
Kings corner. a card game
anything that involved getting dirty
shared whatever I had


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 14, 2014)

1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?

Just one?  Blarg!  My stuffed Lassie dog, (stuffed animals in general) and matchbox cars.

2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children? 

Both.

3. What was your favorite children's game?

Run the bases, Barbies, bikes. 

4. What kind of play were you most interested in?

That which required the use of my im-ag-in-aaaation.

5. How well did you share?

Somedays better than others.


----------



## Intense (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?


Tough one.....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaEC-lWSlmI]Chuck Berry - My Ding-A-Ling (1972) - YouTube[/ame]
Chuck Berry - My Ding-A-Ling (1972)

My second favorite toy was my bicycle. 



> 2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?


Either. Friends were always preferred though. 




> 3. What was your favorite children's game?


Year round? Ringalerio.

Pool? Blind-Man's Bluff/MarcoPollo.




> 4. What kind of play were you most interested in?


Group, Team.




> 5. How well did you share?


That depends on circumstance. I like to take care of my things. Abuse it, lose the privilege.


----------



## Connery (Feb 14, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Microscopes, telescopes, bikes, footballs, chess and army men
> ...



Never thought it that way. I was also studying accounting and law at an early age, I believed in delayed gratification or so I thought. It all ran it's course and I retired years ago. Now I raise my boy and travel...who knew?....


----------



## syrenn (Feb 14, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> So I guess I'm the only one that doesn't have very clear memories of all of childhood?




No, montrovant.... you are not the only one.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 14, 2014)

boedicca said:


> So happy [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION] asked:
> 
> 
> 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> ...



The Wolves of Willoughy Chase and Trolls - omg that brings back memories.  One of my favorite childhood books along with Wrinkle in Time and the Narnian Chronicles.

We used to make felt outfits for the trolls.


----------



## Zander (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got a new GI Joe for Christmas one year. He was black. I cried when I opened the box. Later he volunteered for all the dangerous missions. He had a beard and a kung-fu grip. He was as tough as nails. I loved that his arms and legs rarely popped off - even when thrown off the roof of our house with a makeshift parachute (that never worked!) He lost one half of his thumb when he held on to a firecracker once....but other than that, he was always ready to play. He was by far my favorite toy.  Rock em Sock em Robots were a distant second.  

I could always play alone, but my best fondest play memories are with others.

Poker.

Sports.

I shared everything. I still do today.


----------



## Spoonman (Feb 14, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



the railroad tracks ran behind my parents house.  we were always back there putting pennies on the track.  we used to also line up small rocks for like a hundred feet.  when the train went over them it sounded like a machine gun.  a coal fired steam engine still pulled the passenger train.  hot cinders from the stack were always starting brush fires


----------



## BobPlumb (Feb 14, 2014)

Intense said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...



Everyone should have a ding-a-ling to play with.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 14, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...


----------



## Shrimpbox (Feb 14, 2014)

Hard to do favorite toy,and it was a long time ago,different ones for each season. Flying saucers great in winter, bike was mandatory as car is today. Kids would always come to school with new fads like yoyos or slinkees.

Lived in country on farm, always busy, two brothers and one sister. It was idyllic.

Roger on building forts, cowboys and Indians,and exploring. Great grandfather and I played countless games of canasta. Always good with numbers after that.

Life never stopped moving and changing and mother was ahead of her time as over-achieving parent. So we did it all back then, though they tried to steer me to gentlemen sports like tennis and horseback riding instead of what I was really suited for.

Momma and daddy didn't raise no spoiled brats, you shared or you got an ass-whipping, that's how long ago that was.

Nice exercise Syrenn!


----------



## Sherry (Feb 14, 2014)

1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
I didn't have a favorite go to toy...I had lots of choices thanks to a mom who set up a fantastic play room with all sorts of sections. I didn't have the chance to get bored.

2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children? 
I think it was a good balance of both. My mom worked and I went to a neighbor's house who had lots of kids to play with, plus the other neighborhood kids. I was an only child until 11, and very content to entertain myself.

3. What was your favorite children's game?
My Grandma got me hooked on Rummy and Yahtzee.

4. What kind of play were you most interested in?
Loved the nice weather when we could all hop on our bikes and go into the woods and traverse the paths and look for new areas to make forts.

5. How well did you share?
In regards to my belongings, outwardly I would be polite and share, but inside I was not usually pleased because I was very particular about how my things were treated.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> 2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?
> 3. What was your favorite children's game?
> 4. What kind of play were you most interested in?
> 5. How well did you share?



1.  A wooden Jeep pedal car, lovingly made by an uncle.

2.  With other children but in small groups.

3.  Playing at building stuff.

4.  Taking apart stuff like batteries and old radios.

5.  With one other at any given time, very well.  With groups?  Not so much.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 15, 2014)

1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?
3. What was your favorite children's game?
4. What kind of play were you most interested in?
5. How well did you share?

1.  Dolls, I was a dolls girl, and playhouses.
2.  I played with other kids, cousins, but could entertain myself quite well.
3.  Jumping rope.....we could do it with two ropes going opposite ways.
4.  When I played with my boy cousins I loved to play tag football, with girls it was
     dress-up, dolls, dishes (we made food from our fruit trees).
5.  I didn't have to share much, everyone had their own skates, bike, etc.. (when I was very young, like 3, I wouldn't share at all, pushed my cousin off my trike.)


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 15, 2014)

My parents always got me dolls which I had no interest in at all.  Since I got hand me downs from my cousin I got all his old toys too so I got tinkertoys and tonka trucks. They were at least interesting.   I even got a little train set.   I would wind up the train and watch the cat go crazy, then the dog.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 15, 2014)

As a twist,  [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION] I propose proposing a new set of 5 questions every so often, to shake things up a bit. Whaddya say?


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 15, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A little late as I just noticed the invite

1. My dog
2. Other children
3. Monopoly
4. Sports
5. Very well


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 15, 2014)

I have to admit. I know just about everyone says they were into sharing, but sometimes I wasn't. After I was 9 my mom came down sick and we lost half of our income, so I didn't get much of anything for Christmas and rarely for birthdays. When it came to food or whatnot, sure, I liked sharing with my friends, but my toys, hell no. My friends never took care of their stuff so why give them a chance to break mine? 

When you're poor it's harder to share than when you're rich. That's the thing, some may call it selfish, but you have to take care of your own first, and when you don't have enough to give away it's silly to make the sacrifice unless it's a worthy sacrifice. 

It's rare that a child wants to sacrifice in such a manner and if they do they discover that the rewards aren't all that great. I guess each situation is different. It all depended on the situation, so it's nice that everyone feels they where sharing but let's face it, there is a difference between charity and being forced to do something because of guilt. The reason makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## RKMBrown (Feb 15, 2014)

1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?
3. What was your favorite children's game?
4. What kind of play were you most interested in?
5. How well did you share?


1) Inside: Atari, Electronics Kit, slot racing, strategy games... Outside: Cushman Mini Bike, Kites, Bikes, Balls, Kit Airplanes
2) Others
3) Truth or Dare with the girls
4) Sports
5) The concept of not sharing was unknown to me.


----------



## Immanuel (Feb 15, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. A football
2. With that toy?  With others, it is pretty hard to have even a game of catch alone. 
3. Not sure I would call it a child's game but we used to play a double solitaire game we called Nertz.
4. Sports
5. Pretty well.


----------



## Spoonman (Feb 15, 2014)

Sherry said:


> 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> I didn't have a favorite go to toy...I had lots of choices thanks to a mom who set up a fantastic play room with all sorts of sections. I didn't have the chance to get bored.
> 
> 2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?
> ...



we were always making forts.  its funny because when I go back to my parents house now and walk through the woods is see remnants of a lot of the forts we built 45-50 years ago.  especially the tree forts


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 15, 2014)

There seems to be a distinct generational schism when it comes to toys.
I agree with Mudwhistle about willingly sharing.  With close friends, maybe moreso than with my siblings.  But sharing with brothers and sisters was enforced, not encouraged.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 15, 2014)

Jughead said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


jug they did have them then I had both..... the johnny lightnings didn't stand up to crashes very well  if you had the hot wheels double loop track you'd have known this!


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 15, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



My....aren't we special!


----------



## daws101 (Feb 15, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...


 I guess so if doing yard work for the neighbors and getting paid for it so I could  buy what I wanted yes, I guess I'm am.
there were no free lunches in my parents house if you wanted birthday gifts or Christmas gifts you put something in the kitty.


----------



## PixieStix (Feb 15, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
*Easy Baked Oven*
2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?
*I wanted to play alone, but my siblings were very demanding*
3. What was your favorite children's game?
*Hide N Seek*
4. What kind of play were you most interested in?
*I loved climbing and swimming and running*
5. How well did you share?
_*Very well, I just wish my sister learned to share. Damn she is stingy*_

Oh and my family was real big in playing baseball. We had a baseball diamond in our back yard


----------



## Amelia (Feb 15, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> As a twist,  [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION] I propose proposing a new set of 5 questions every so often, to shake things up a bit. Whaddya say?





I figured there would be a new set of questions every week.


----------



## Amelia (Feb 15, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> I have to admit. I know just about everyone says they were into sharing, but sometimes I wasn't. After I was 9 my mom came down sick and we lost half of our income, so I didn't get much of anything for Christmas and rarely for birthdays. When it came to food or whatnot, sure, I liked sharing with my friends, but my toys, hell no. My friends never took care of their stuff so why give them a chance to break mine?
> 
> When you're poor it's harder to share than when you're rich. That's the thing, some may call it selfish, but you have to take care of your own first, and when you don't have enough to give away it's silly to make the sacrifice unless it's a worthy sacrifice.
> 
> It's rare that a child wants to sacrifice in such a manner and if they do they discover that the rewards aren't all that great. I guess each situation is different. It all depended on the situation, so it's nice that everyone feels they where sharing but let's face it, there is a difference between charity and being forced to do something because of guilt. The reason makes all the difference in the world.





I wasn't a good sharer.  

But I had friends and cousins who shared sweetly with me.  So I admired them and felt sad that I didn't have that instinct.  

We weren't poor, but I was insecure -- moved around a lot without good reason -- it wasn't until I was over 30 that my age caught up with the number of places I'd lived.  

I did meet a few generous young people along the way.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 15, 2014)

Amelia said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > As a twist,  [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION] I propose proposing a new set of 5 questions every so often, to shake things up a bit. Whaddya say?
> ...



Yup. Sye isn't gonna just drop one of her threads.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 15, 2014)

Amelia said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > I have to admit. I know just about everyone says they were into sharing, but sometimes I wasn't. After I was 9 my mom came down sick and we lost half of our income, so I didn't get much of anything for Christmas and rarely for birthdays. When it came to food or whatnot, sure, I liked sharing with my friends, but my toys, hell no. My friends never took care of their stuff so why give them a chance to break mine?
> ...



I think with you if someone is important enough to share with they would feel lucky.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 15, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Teddy
Other children
Putting on shows for any captive audience in the garden
Swinging on the front gate 
Very well


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 15, 2014)

Amelia said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > As a twist,  [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION] I propose proposing a new set of 5 questions every so often, to shake things up a bit. Whaddya say?
> ...




Name of the thread is Friday Five isn't it? I guess she'll start with new questions on Friday....


----------



## Gracie (Feb 15, 2014)

As a child, I could have anything I wanted. We were not rich, but well off, I guess the word is. Which is why I didn't mind sharing with those who had nothing. However, after Dad died, all that changed. I bailed home at 17 to get away from Ma and dad died about 3 months later. Then she promptly cut me out of the will with the help of her new slick lawyer. After that...I didn't have much. I fought for everything I had, worked by ass off, took care of my own, ON my own, any way I could.
However, I never got over the sharing thing. Still do that to this day. If someone needs something more than I do...I give it to them. Or share it, whatever "it" is. 

#4 question I didn't understand so I put NONE. My favorite play to do was just getting away from home on my bike, climbing trees, being with nature in open fields, alone. But nothing beat being up in a tree as high as I could go,being covered with leaves so nobody could see me up there.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 15, 2014)

Gracie said:


> As a child, I could have anything I wanted. We were not rich, but well off, I guess the word is. Which is why I didn't mind sharing with those who had nothing. However, after Dad died, all that changed. I bailed home at 17 to get away from Ma and dad died about 3 months later. Then she promptly cut me out of the will with the help of her new slick lawyer. After that...I didn't have much. I fought for everything I had, worked by ass off, took care of my own, ON my own, any way I could.
> However, I never got over the sharing thing. Still do that to this day. If someone needs something more than I do...I give it to them. Or share it, whatever "it" is.
> 
> #4 question I didn't understand so I put NONE. My favorite play to do was just getting away from home on my bike, climbing trees, being with nature in open fields, alone. But nothing beat being up in a tree as high as I could go,being covered with leaves so nobody could see me up there.



I could always climb like a monkey. 

I didn't go there not to be seen, but so I could see everything better.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 15, 2014)

as kid living in socal in the 60's  we had built in areas to play war in they were called orange groves.
can't remember how many times I came home covered with pulp, juice and rotten orange goo.
then have my mom go batshit on me with the belt or brush or whatever was handy.
damn! it was soooo worth it!


----------



## Jughead (Feb 15, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


I don't recall if they had the Johnny Lightning when I got my hot wheels, but some neighborhood kids also had the hot wheels at the time, no one had the Johnny Lightning. Later on, we're talking years, some kids got the Johnny Lightning. I recall the Johnny Lightning cars were nicer, but since I already had the hot wheels, and I was getting older, my folks did not get me the Johnny Lightning.


----------



## BobPlumb (Feb 15, 2014)

For me the question was hot wheels or matchbox?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 15, 2014)

Damn.... the edit times out....  So again, if ive missed you in the invite, i am sorry  



@NTL


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Feb 15, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...


----------



## boedicca (Feb 15, 2014)

Coyote said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...




I loved those Breyer horse models...had several of them.  We used to play Horses and Barbies. The horses were the smart ones who played tricks on the stupid Barbies.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 15, 2014)

Coyote said:


> The Wolves of Willoughy Chase and Trolls - omg that brings back memories.  One of my favorite childhood books along with Wrinkle in Time and the Narnian Chronicles.
> 
> We used to make felt outfits for the trolls.




I love "A Wrinkle In Time" - we used to play that too.

And my huge troll wardrobe was made out of felt.  I still have a box of the best outfits in my spare closet.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 15, 2014)

I had those horses too! Loved playing with them.
I think my childhood friends were mostly of the many legged kind. I call them beebee bugs. Most folks call them roly polies.
To this day, I will not squish them. When gardening, I just put them back where I found them.


----------



## NLT (Feb 15, 2014)

1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?





2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?
Depends, Playing army the whole neighborhood would get involved, playing with army men was a solitary thing.

3. What was your favorite children's game?
Smear the queer,Urban Dictionary: smear the queer


----------



## BobPlumb (Feb 15, 2014)

I want one of those easy bake oven cakes...... Yummy!


----------



## Coyote (Feb 15, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



 I can so relate - the only use I had for barbies was endentured servitude as riders.

I loved the Breyers and then, I can't remember the name of these ones but they were made with western riders (bigger than the Breyers) - they had moveable necks and some had moveable legs.  I thought they were pretty cool


----------



## Spoonman (Feb 15, 2014)

I remember we had Lincoln logs then this thing came out called Kenner's erector set.  that was like high tech.

ok  check this out.  how is this for nostalgia.  while I was typing this I checked out ebay and just put a buy it now bid on an erector set.   lol.   I can't wait to check it out.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Feb 17, 2014)

1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
Those little green army men

2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?
Before the age of eight I enjoyed playing alone after that with my brothers and friends.

3. What was your favorite children's game?
Football

4. What kind of play were you most interested in?
Football 

5. How well did you share?

Not very well until I got older.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Amelia said:


> 1. transistor radio
> 2. alone
> 3. hide and seek -- I was the best hider ever!
> 4. play?  as in activity or theatrical performance?  For an activity, I liked origami.
> 5. not very well -- I was always impressed by people who would give cool stuff away -- I couldn't




 [MENTION=28109]Amelia[/MENTION]. 

A transistor radio was your favorite toy?  Alright ill ask.... how did you play with that?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...



 [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION] 


I got the biggest kick out of jacks! Do kids even play with them anymore?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

westwall said:


> 1.  A Hubley die cast P-40 airplane.
> 
> 2.  By myself.
> 
> ...





 [MENTION=23239]westwall[/MENTION]

now why does that not surprise me on bit.... an airplane.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> 1. A ball and a bat
> 2. With the whole neighborhood!
> 3. Soccer
> 4. Anything competitive
> 5. I shared like a champ




 [MENTION=39852]TheOldSchool[/MENTION]

 What... no mit? 

How old were you when you got your bat and ball?


----------



## PixieStix (Feb 17, 2014)

HelenaHandbag said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



 Yeah, I didn't even notice that. oops 

In reality it is past tense.....so.....


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Sunshine said:


> 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> My dolls, and Chinese checkers
> 
> 2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?
> ...



 [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION] 

One of my friends has all the dolls she ever had as a child. Did you keep any of yours?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

RandallFlagg said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...



 [MENTION=41494]RandallFlagg[/MENTION]

play as in what you enjoyed and had fun doing. Did you enjoy playing acting?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...




 [MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION]

lol.... did you dress up your dogs and cats?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...




 [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]

how long did you longest Monopoly game go on for?  Hours, days or months?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> 1. My favorite toys were usually action figures. I remember setting my G.I. Joes on fire. My mother hated it.
> 2. I was a loner. I usually played with myself... I mean by myself.
> 3. War.
> 4. Anything that involved pretending to be a soldier.
> 5. I shared pretty well. Unfortunately, I didn't always get my stuff back.



 [MENTION=37250]aaronleland[/MENTION]

lol, why did you st your G.I. joes on fire?  Did you have the huge sets of green soldiers and set up battle fields?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...




 [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]

do you still have your game boy?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy? Lionel 2-6-2 O gauge train set with real smoke.
> 2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children? Myself
> 3. What was your favorite children's game? Dodgeball
> 4. What kind of play were you most interested in? Reading
> 5. How well did you share? Not very



 [MENTION=23420]Quantum Windbag[/MENTION]




You played with yourself??? 


ok...i could not resist!


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> Depends on how old I was.  My earliest "favorite" was a stuffed horse my mom made.  Hell, I still have that thing packed away in a box somewhere.
> 
> 2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?
> ...



 [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION]

do you ever get out your old horse and revisit? It reminds me of the story of the skin horse being "real"


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...




 [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]

oohh.... the lake and forest sound great.... you could let your imagination go wild!


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...




 [MENTION=17136]bayoubill[/MENTION]

How many matchbox cars did you max out at do you think? Did you have one you loved the best?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> Barbies.
> 
> 2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?
> ...



 [MENTION=18645]Sarah G[/MENTION]

I can see you with the trunks filled with clothes for your Barbies.   They are quite collectable now, did you keep any of them?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > 1. A ball and a bat
> ...



Lol a mitt too. I was probably 3 or so when I got my first bat and ball


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> model airplanes and trucks
> 
> 2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?
> ...



 [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION]

Did your love of trucks as a little guy translate into but trucks as an adult?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

jillian said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...




 [MENTION=3135]jillian[/MENTION]

I can see you with the Barbies .... loving the little shoes!


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> 1. *As a child, what was your favorite toy?* The first bike that I got for Christmas when I was 5
> 
> 2.* Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?* I played with others
> 
> ...




 [MENTION=20102]mudwhistle[/MENTION]

its a conspiracy... did no one ever play Navy?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> *Planet of the Apes action figures, particularly the Cornelius one.*
> 2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?
> *Other children*
> ...




 [MENTION=24610]iamwhatiseem[/MENTION]

alright... what is mushball??????


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

BobPlumb said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...



 [MENTION=44536]BobPlumb[/MENTION]

I love the "remote control"!  When you broke things....was it beyone repair or just little things and you could still play with it.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...



 [MENTION=45886]Mad_Cabbie[/MENTION]

good for your mom!!  What a toy that was 

.... how did you play war that would get you arrested now?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Toro said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...




 [MENTION=2926]Toro[/MENTION]

what were some of the many you loved?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Connery said:


> 1. Microscopes, telescopes, bikes, footballs, chess and army men
> 
> 2. Both
> 
> ...




 [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION]

you are the first musical instrument.... what did you play?


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> ...



My daughter has a couple of them with a Barbie house but they are very well used.  We get her a holiday Barbie every year so she has quite a good collection.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> ...


 [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]

It is called different things...you take a baseball, take the cover off - and pack as much plastic bag material or socks/cloth etc. that you can. 
And then play baseball.
The result is a ball that you can't hit very far no matter how hard you hit it. And to get someone out you can throw the ball and hit them with it while they are running bases.
 You can play a pretty good game of baseball in a small lot doing this vs. a real ball that can be hit several hundred feet.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Sallow said:


> 1.	A red firetruck I could ride around in.
> 2.	Both.
> 3.	English Bulldog and Scully.
> 4.	Lots of rough housing.
> 5.	Very well.




 [MENTION=25283]Sallow[/MENTION]

did the firetruck ever make you want to be a fireman when you grew up?


----------



## Amelia (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > 1. transistor radio
> ...




It came with a leather holder which I attached it to my bike.  It featured in my plans for how I was going to be able to carry everything I needed around with me so I could take off at a moment's notice.  So maybe I coulda said my bike was my favorite toy, but when I got the radio is when it became really cool.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

R.D. said:


> 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy? Barbie
> 2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children? Both
> 3. What was your favorite children's game? Which Witch is Which?
> 4. What kind of play were you most interested in? Make believe
> 5. How well did you share? Very well




 [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION]

was there a recurrent theme to your make believe?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

House said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...




 [MENTION=40803]House[/MENTION]

Do you ever go back and visit the river swing?


----------



## Connery (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Microscopes, telescopes, bikes, footballs, chess and army men
> ...



Violin, Keyboard, cello, trombone, harmonica, various woodwinds, guitars, voice etc.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> *1.*  Barbies and Fishing
> *2.*  Around other kids  Swim club, team sports and whatnot.
> *3.* Dodge Ball
> 
> ...




 [MENTION=45717]BlackSand[/MENTION]

fishing??? Ever catch anything??


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

editec said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...





 [MENTION=11278]editec[/MENTION]

the modeling clay


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...




 [MENTION=20704]Nosmo King[/MENTION]

do you ever give Lincoln Logs gifts?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

freedombecki said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...



 [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]



Why becki...... please do expound on this spin the bottle game you speak of....


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

G.T. said:


> 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> 
> boogy board or my bicycle
> 
> ...




 [MENTION=19867]G.T.[/MENTION]

night time hide and seek??  How old were you when you played that?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

G.T. said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]          [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]          [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]          [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION]          [MENTION=9429]AVG-JOE[/MENTION]          [MENTION=45886]Mad_Cabbie[/MENTION]          [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION]          [MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION]          [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]          [MENTION=21679]william the wie[/MENTION]           [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]          [MENTION=37250]aaronleland[/MENTION]          [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]          [MENTION=30999]daws101[/MENTION]          [MENTION=46449]Delta4Embassy[/MENTION]          [MENTION=33449]BreezeWood[/MENTION]          [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION]          [MENTION=24610]iamwhatiseem[/MENTION]          [MENTION=46750]Knightfall[/MENTION]          [MENTION=46690]Libertarianman[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20594]Mr Clean[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20704]Nosmo King[/MENTION]          [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20321]rightwinger[/MENTION]          [MENTION=41494]RandallFlagg[/MENTION]          [MENTION=25283]Sallow[/MENTION]          [MENTION=21357]SFC Ollie[/MENTION]          [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION]          [MENTION=43491]TooTall[/MENTION]          [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION]          [MENTION=31918]Unkotare[/MENTION]          [MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION]          [MENTION=21524]oldfart[/MENTION]          [MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION]          [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]          [MENTION=19302]Montrovant[/MENTION]          [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]          [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]          [MENTION=23262]peach174[/MENTION]          [MENTION=13805]Againsheila[/MENTION]          [MENTION=38085]Noomi[/MENTION]          [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION]          [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]          [MENTION=38146]Dajjal[/MENTION]          [MENTION=18645]Sarah G[/MENTION]          [MENTION=46193]Thx[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20614]candycorn[/MENTION]          [MENTION=24452]Seawytch[/MENTION]          [MENTION=29614]C_Clayton_Jones[/MENTION]          [MENTION=18990]Barb[/MENTION]          [MENTION=19867]G.T.[/MENTION]          [MENTION=31057]JoeB131[/MENTION]          [MENTION=11278]editec[/MENTION]          [MENTION=22983]Flopper[/MENTION]          [MENTION=22889]Matthew[/MENTION]          [MENTION=46136]dreolin[/MENTION]          [MENTION=19867]G.T.[/MENTION]          [MENTION=19302]Montrovant[/MENTION]          [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION]          [MENTION=24122]racewright[/MENTION]          [MENTION=5176]RetiredGySgt[/MENTION]          [MENTION=44536]BobPlumb[/MENTION]          [MENTION=46351]Shrimpbox[/MENTION]          [MENTION=39072]mamooth[/MENTION]          [MENTION=45320]Nyvin[/MENTION]          [MENTION=3135]jillian[/MENTION]          [MENTION=39688]RosieS[/MENTION]          [MENTION=41423]NoTeaPartyPleez[/MENTION]          [MENTION=6882]JimH52[/MENTION]@Statistikhengst          [MENTION=19762]asaratis[/MENTION]      [MENTION=23239]westwall[/MENTION]          [MENTION=39852]TheOldSchool[/MENTION]      [MENTION=26153]High_Gravity[/MENTION] [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION        [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION]          [MENTION=18645]Sarah G[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20102]mudwhistle[/MENTION]          [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION]          [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]          [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]          [MENTION=45717]BlackSand[/MENTION]          [MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION]          [MENTION=32973]LoneLaugher[/MENTION]          [MENTION=34695]Locke11_21[/MENTION]          [MENTION=11674]Sunni Man[/MENTION]          [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20545]Mr. H.[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]          [MENTION=46151]HelenaHandbag[/MENTION]          [MENTION=17949]Meister[/MENTION]          [MENTION=2926]Toro[/MENTION]          [MENTION=1322]007[/MENTION]          [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION]          [MENTION=13669]Zoom-boing[/MENTION]          [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION]          [MENTION=20854]Zander[/MENTION]          [MENTION=17136]bayoubill[/MENTION]          [MENTION=19727]Darkwind[/MENTION]          [MENTION=1528]Yurt[/MENTION]         [MENTION=32558]Luddly Neddite[/MENTION]          [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]          [MENTION=16291]Harry Dresden[/MENTION]          [MENTION=31703]williepete[/MENTION]        [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]        [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION]@Asclepias     [MENTION=19867]G.T.[/MENTION]     [MENTION=40539]skye[/MENTION]     [MENTION=4301]boedicca[/MENTION]     [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]     [MENTION=20342]Ringel05[/MENTION]    [MENTION=31640]koshergrl[/MENTION]    [MENTION=11800]Missourian[/MENTION]    [MENTION=11735]Mr. President[/MENTION]    [MENTION=23420]Quantum Windbag[/MENTION]@Jackson   [MENTION=39846]longknife[/MENTION]   [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]   [MENTION=27995]Uncensored2008[/MENTION] [MENTION=32620]earlycuyler[/MENTION] [MENTION=30538]Grampa Murked U[/MENTION] [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION] [MENTION=42714]IlarMeilyr[/MENTION] [MENTION=43614]JohnL.Burke[/MENTION] [MENTION=31092]Kooshdakhaa[/MENTION] [MENTION=32163]Listening[/MENTION] [MENTION=28505]The Professor[/MENTION]
> ...




sheesh... i cleaned it up.... and it took forever!!!


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Sallow said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > How many of you played "war"...where two kids take a piece of paper...draw equal number of tanks, so many ships, so many air planes etc...then you lay on the floor with a hardback book standing up between you and reach around and draw little bomb marks - killing whatever it hit?
> ...




 [MENTION=25283]Sallow[/MENTION]

what did your mom say about rock wars?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...



 [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION]

do you still have the wagon?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...




 [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]

poor Henery. Did you get another stuffed dog or something else?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



No, I passed it down to my Godson, Nephew #3.

It will go to his son when he's old enough.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

boedicca said:


> So happy [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION] asked:
> 
> 
> 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> ...



 [MENTION=4301]boedicca[/MENTION]

trolls???


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...



 [MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION]

did you have a favorite doll?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...



 [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION]

Did you wear out the fire truck...or out grow it?


----------



## boedicca (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > So happy [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION] asked:
> ...




Yes.  They were Faboo!


----------



## SayMyName (Feb 17, 2014)

NLT said:


> 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?



How cool. I love it.



> 2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?
> Depends, Playing army the whole neighborhood would get involved, playing with army men was a solitary thing.



True, true.



> 3. What was your favorite children's game?
> Smear the queer,[



It is so politically incorrect....but I did too. What a helacious game that was. It's a miracle any of us survived those hits. Great fun.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 1, after my family moved to the states, it was a basketball and still is, even though I'm 52.
> 2, To quote one of my grade school teachers, "He plays well with other children", we had many kids my age in our neighborhood.
> 3, Hide and seek
> ...




 [MENTION=25493]kiwiman127[/MENTION]

you have no idea how difficult it is not to ask you questions here.......  

Ever lose a ball?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Yes, a snoopy dog. Lasted a long time. I was big into stuffed animals. Much more so that Barbies or anything like that.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Listening said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...




 [MENTION=32163]Listening[/MENTION]

Basketball as a little guy or as a bigger boy?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?  Dolls, animal figures, my bike
> 2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?  Both...I played with my brother a lot, I had a best friend who lived nearby that I played with. I also played a lot by myself in my room.
> 3. What was your favorite children's game? Cards, jump rope, monopoly, Red Rover. I spent a lot of time drawing, writing, and coloring.
> 4. What kind of play were you most interested in?   These weird intricate imaginary role playing games (we called it "make believe" lolol). I would play with my dolls for hours...all sorts of dolls. Also had a whole animal village complete with houses and animal figurines. Each animal had a name, a family, a history, a character.
> ...



 [MENTION=31640]koshergrl[/MENTION]

what card games did you play?


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > 1.	A red firetruck I could ride around in.
> ...



Syrenn, did you fill one out?  I'd like to see your answers to these questions too.  It's interesting.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

bodecea said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...



 [MENTION=20112]bodecea[/MENTION]

wow.... good for your mom. Do you enjoy peeking in the closet and looking at them?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...



 [MENTION=19441]Big Black Dog[/MENTION]

and just what was the instrument you liked best in that doctors bag BBD?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> ...



heavy vehicles in 1st Cav


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

mal said:


> 1. My Cylon and Hot Wheels... But most of my Snowman Rig and the Bandits Trans-Am.
> 
> 2. Other children... Outside as much as possible.  We were the typical 70's kids... Get Home when the street lights came on or you were getting whipped.  I am blessed to still be close to half a dozen people I have known since I was 5.
> 
> ...





 [MENTION=18755]mal[/MENTION]

your dad saved the built pieces you made? wow.  That must have brought back memories when you found them.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Darkwind said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...





 [MENTION=19727]Darkwind[/MENTION]


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?  --- library books
> 2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children? --- with others. the neighborhood kids ran wild.
> 3. What was your favorite children's game? --- playing house with neighbor girls !!!!
> 4. What kind of play were you most interested in? -- board games
> 5. How well did you share? -- pretty well, except with my brothers.




 [MENTION=30473]flacaltenn[/MENTION]

Was there any book from the library that you checked out over and over and over again?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

drifter said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...



 [MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION]

Did you get hurt on your skateboard?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

martybegan said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]                [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]                [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]                [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION]                [MENTION=9429]AVG-JOE[/MENTION]                [MENTION=45886]Mad_Cabbie[/MENTION]                [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]                [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION]                [MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION]                [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]                [MENTION=21679]william the wie[/MENTION]                 [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]                [MENTION=37250]aaronleland[/MENTION]                [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]                [MENTION=30999]daws101[/MENTION]                [MENTION=46449]Delta4Embassy[/MENTION]                [MENTION=33449]BreezeWood[/MENTION]                [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION]                [MENTION=24610]iamwhatiseem[/MENTION]                [MENTION=46750]Knightfall[/MENTION]                [MENTION=46690]Libertarianman[/MENTION]                [MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION]                [MENTION=20594]Mr Clean[/MENTION]                [MENTION=20704]Nosmo King[/MENTION]                [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]                [MENTION=20321]rightwinger[/MENTION]                [MENTION=41494]RandallFlagg[/MENTION]                [MENTION=25283]Sallow[/MENTION]                [MENTION=21357]SFC Ollie[/MENTION]                [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION]                [MENTION=43491]TooTall[/MENTION]                [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION]                [MENTION=31918]Unkotare[/MENTION]                [MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION]                [MENTION=21524]oldfart[/MENTION]                [MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION]                [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]                [MENTION=19302]Montrovant[/MENTION]                [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]                [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]                [MENTION=23262]peach174[/MENTION]                [MENTION=13805]Againsheila[/MENTION]                [MENTION=38085]Noomi[/MENTION]                [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION]                [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]                [MENTION=38146]Dajjal[/MENTION]                [MENTION=18645]Sarah G[/MENTION]                [MENTION=46193]Thx[/MENTION]                [MENTION=20614]candycorn[/MENTION]                [MENTION=24452]Seawytch[/MENTION]                [MENTION=29614]C_Clayton_Jones[/MENTION]                [MENTION=18990]Barb[/MENTION]                [MENTION=19867]G.T.[/MENTION]                [MENTION=31057]JoeB131[/MENTION]                [MENTION=11278]editec[/MENTION]                [MENTION=22983]Flopper[/MENTION]                [MENTION=22889]Matthew[/MENTION]                [MENTION=46136]dreolin[/MENTION]                [MENTION=19867]G.T.[/MENTION]                [MENTION=19302]Montrovant[/MENTION]                [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION]                [MENTION=24122]racewright[/MENTION]                [MENTION=5176]RetiredGySgt[/MENTION]                [MENTION=44536]BobPlumb[/MENTION]                [MENTION=46351]Shrimpbox[/MENTION]                [MENTION=39072]mamooth[/MENTION]                [MENTION=45320]Nyvin[/MENTION]                [MENTION=3135]jillian[/MENTION]                [MENTION=39688]RosieS[/MENTION]                [MENTION=41423]NoTeaPartyPleez[/MENTION]                [MENTION=6882]JimH52[/MENTION]@Statistikhengst                [MENTION=19762]asaratis[/MENTION]            [MENTION=23239]westwall[/MENTION]                [MENTION=39852]TheOldSchool[/MENTION]            [MENTION=26153]High_Gravity[/MENTION] [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION              [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION]                [MENTION=18645]Sarah G[/MENTION]                [MENTION=20102]mudwhistle[/MENTION]                [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION]                [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]                [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]                [MENTION=45717]BlackSand[/MENTION]                [MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION]                [MENTION=32973]LoneLaugher[/MENTION]                [MENTION=34695]Locke11_21[/MENTION]                [MENTION=11674]Sunni Man[/MENTION]                [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION]                [MENTION=20545]Mr. H.[/MENTION]                [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]                [MENTION=46151]HelenaHandbag[/MENTION]                [MENTION=17949]Meister[/MENTION]                [MENTION=2926]Toro[/MENTION]                [MENTION=1322]007[/MENTION]                [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION]                [MENTION=13669]Zoom-boing[/MENTION]                [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION]                [MENTION=20854]Zander[/MENTION]                [MENTION=17136]bayoubill[/MENTION]                [MENTION=19727]Darkwind[/MENTION]                [MENTION=1528]Yurt[/MENTION]               [MENTION=32558]Luddly Neddite[/MENTION]                [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]                [MENTION=16291]Harry Dresden[/MENTION]                [MENTION=31703]williepete[/MENTION]              [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]              [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION]@Asclepias           [MENTION=19867]G.T.[/MENTION]           [MENTION=40539]skye[/MENTION]           [MENTION=4301]boedicca[/MENTION]           [MENTION=42969]jon_berzerk[/MENTION]           [MENTION=20342]Ringel05[/MENTION]          [MENTION=31640]koshergrl[/MENTION]          [MENTION=11800]Missourian[/MENTION]          [MENTION=11735]Mr. President[/MENTION]          [MENTION=23420]Quantum Windbag[/MENTION]@Jackson         [MENTION=39846]longknife[/MENTION]         [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]         [MENTION=27995]Uncensored2008[/MENTION]       [MENTION=32620]earlycuyler[/MENTION]       [MENTION=30538]Grampa Murked U[/MENTION]       [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION]       [MENTION=42714]IlarMeilyr[/MENTION]       [MENTION=43614]JohnL.Burke[/MENTION]       [MENTION=31092]Kooshdakhaa[/MENTION]       [MENTION=32163]Listening[/MENTION]       [MENTION=28505]The Professor[/MENTION]     [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION]    [MENTION=23262]peach174[/MENTION]     [MENTION=30646]Ravi[/MENTION]   [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION]   [MENTION=19441]Big Black Dog[/MENTION]   [MENTION=20112]bodecea[/MENTION]   [MENTION=14617]Cecilie1200[/MENTION]    [MENTION=11855]driveby[/MENTION]   [MENTION=30473]flacaltenn[/MENTION]   [MENTION=20527]froggy[/MENTION]   [MENTION=5262]Immanuel[/MENTION]   [MENTION=19381]Lonestar_logic[/MENTION]   [MENTION=43245]Pop23[/MENTION]   [MENTION=36154]Roudy[/MENTION]   [MENTION=27941]percysunshine[/MENTION]   [MENTION=21905]FA_Q2[/MENTION]   [MENTION=45665]protectionist[/MENTION]   [MENTION=40891]AzMike[/MENTION]   [MENTION=36422]blackhawk[/MENTION]   [MENTION=19448]CrusaderFrank[/MENTION]   [MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION]    [MENTION=23094]martybegan[/MENTION]   [MENTION=23516]Papageorgio[/MENTION]   [MENTION=20297]Wry Catcher[/MENTION]  [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION]  [MENTION=24278]Synthaholic[/MENTION]  [MENTION=4791]hjmick[/MENTION] [MENTION=18909]thanatos144[/MENTION] [MENTION=28132]Dot Com[/MENTION] [MENTION=34052]g5000[/MENTION]
> ...





 [MENTION=23094]martybegan[/MENTION]

yes.....


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...





 [MENTION=24278]Synthaholic[/MENTION]

omg.... emenee organ...great pic!!  How old were you when you got that?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Coyote said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...



 [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION]

i am sure it was not the my pretty pony kind of horse either.....

did you keep any of them?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

g5000 said:


> *Q: As a child, what was your favorite toy?*
> 
> A: A Winchester rifle like The Rifleman had.  Also, a bolt action rifle made of wood and steel.  I slew thousands of black hat cowboys and Japs with those things.
> 
> ...



 [MENTION=34052]g5000[/MENTION]

reading counts. Did you have favorite types of books?


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



No


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Barb said:


> 1) Cookie Monster puppet
> 2) split pretty equal
> 3) hide n seek tag
> 4) Macbeth?
> 5) very





 [MENTION=18990]Barb[/MENTION]

cccoooookkkiiieeee!   


were you better at hide n seek...or tag?


----------



## Coyote (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I had a huge collection but sold off most of them when I started doing things with dogs.  I kept a few favorites (I had a set of Julips that I had gotten when we traveled to England - and couldn't bear to part with them).  We used to paint, reposition and show them.  They still do now only instead of the incredibly high bucks of $30 it's as much as a thousand.  Not a hobby I've indulged in for many years now.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

MHunterB said:


> 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> Is a bike a toy?  Otherwise, a toss-up between Barbies and anything 'science'.....  I used to design Barbie clothes and sell them.
> 
> 2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?
> ...



 [MENTION=37709]MHunterB[/MENTION]

how cool is that..... did you keep some of the outfits you made for the barbies?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> Like Coyote I loved my model horses more than anything.  Also modeling clay.
> 
> 2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?
> ...




 [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]

Can you still "smell" the modeling clay in your memory?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

daws101 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...




 [MENTION=30999]daws101[/MENTION]

play, as in what did you enjoy doing most to entertain yourself.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Jughead said:


> 1. *As a child, what was your favorite toy?*
> I enjoyed all of my toys, but my favorites were my lionel train set along with my hot
> wheels race track.
> 
> ...



 [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION]

Did you ever get the hot weals to go in the 180 loop?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...



 [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION]

did you do the marathon monopoly games? ...and is you wanting the car!


----------



## Foxfyre (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> ...



Yes, and watching the different colors gradually morph into a uniform gray as they always did when they were mixed together.  And feel how it felt in my hands and watchng whatever I was creating with it take form.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

SayMyName said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...



 [MENTION=34679]SayMyName[/MENTION]

Did you ever sink in your home made boats?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

skye said:


> 1- My dolls.
> 
> 2-With other children.
> 
> ...




 [MENTION=40539]skye[/MENTION]

did you have a favorite book?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> 
> Mostly, anything outside. In the house, I think it would have to be Rock-em Sock-em Robots.
> 
> ...




 [MENTION=21357]SFC Ollie[/MENTION]

 Rock-em Sock-em Robots..... olllie you crack me up. I can see you playing that........ lol


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

HelenaHandbag said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...




 [MENTION=46151]HelenaHandbag[/MENTION]

What... not Hellonwheels?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



reflex hammer


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> My knife.  I was never without it.
> 
> 2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?
> ...




 [MENTION=33658]Katzndogz[/MENTION]

big knife or little knife?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...



 [MENTION=25186]Two Thumbs[/MENTION]

Do you still like playing kings corner and getting dirty?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Zoom-boing said:


> 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> 
> Just one?  Blarg!  My stuffed Lassie dog, (stuffed animals in general) and matchbox cars.
> 
> ...




 [MENTION=13669]Zoom-boing[/MENTION]

did lassie and the matchbox cars play together?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Intense said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...




@Intense


What is Ringalerio.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Zander said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...



  [MENTION=20854]Zander[/MENTION]

did you want a G.I. joe...and was the black one a mistake? 
and all i hear in my head when you said that was  Eddie Murphy saying ....GI JOE with a kung fu grip!


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Shrimpbox said:


> Hard to do favorite toy,and it was a long time ago,different ones for each season. Flying saucers great in winter, bike was mandatory as car is today. Kids would always come to school with new fads like yoyos or slinkees.
> 
> Lived in country on farm, always busy, two brothers and one sister. It was idyllic.
> 
> ...




 [MENTION=46351]Shrimpbox[/MENTION]

what were you more suited to?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> ...



Nah, Lassie played with the other animals.  However, broken-arm-and-duct-taped-back-on GI Joe did pay a few visits to Barbie.  

Matchbox cars were the funnest at the beach.  We went every year for a couple of weeks, usually during my birthday.  Such good times!


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Sherry said:


> 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> I didn't have a favorite go to toy...I had lots of choices thanks to a mom who set up a fantastic play room with all sorts of sections. I didn't have the chance to get bored.
> 
> 2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?
> ...



 [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION]

Are you still hooked on rummy and yahtzee?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> ...



 [MENTION=31153]HenryBHough[/MENTION]


What was the best thing you ever built?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> 2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?
> 3. What was your favorite children's game?
> 4. What kind of play were you most interested in?
> ...




 [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]

Double dutch! Think you could still do it?


----------



## skye (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > 1- My dolls.
> ...




Many favorite books! many!


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...



 [MENTION=44774]Asclepias[/MENTION]

poor dogs.... they are so tolerant aren't they?  What kind of dog did you have?


----------



## Mertex (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> ...



Probably not.....I bought an exercise trampoline, only two feet from the floor, and I've almost fallen flat on my face on it...  I read that jumping rope is one of the best exercises, boxers do it all the time, maybe I need to get back into it?


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > 1. *As a child, what was your favorite toy?* The first bike that I got for Christmas when I was 5
> ...



You need a boat for that. 

And and Milk Man suit.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Great way to get in shape.  Believe it or not walking is too.


----------



## SayMyName (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



A couple of times. But late one summer I thought I got it right. I had it hitched to one of those big ice breakers in the Kanawha river. We were ready to test it out. It must have taken half a day, but I made it clear down to the lock below Gallipolis. Had my lunch and a bag of extras just in case I actually made it to the Mississippi (I thought that way at 12 years old). My dog Bullet had jumped on with me, and my cousins and friends were cheering and running along the bank. Anyway, by this time the sheriff was down by the locks yelling at me, and the lock warden without me seeing him scooped me right up off that raft with a yard pole. The raft, however, kept going on through the open lock. I just stood there all teary-eyed, watching my dog Bullet sail on down the Ohio toward Kentucky, barking as if he was just as happy as can be. He was going to see the Mississippi before me. I never did see that dog again.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



It is indeed....I hate walking.  Unless I were to do it very early in the a.m.  before the sun comes out...I'm allergic to the sun....I break out, and here in Texas, the sun is very hot by 8:00 A.m.  I can jump rope in my drive-way, though, in the shade.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> What was the best thing you ever built?



A 400 pound doghouse.

Not for a 400 pound dog.....the house weighed that much with insulation, windows, porch, wood paneling and hardwood floor.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> 2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?
> 3. What was your favorite children's game?
> 4. What kind of play were you most interested in?
> ...




 [MENTION=43831]RKMBrown[/MENTION]

was here a kit airplane that you particular proud of finishing?


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdG7d3-r3YY]Paul McCartney & Wings Helen Wheels (2010 Remastered). - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Immanuel said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...




 [MENTION=5262]Immanuel[/MENTION]

football?? .... i don't know why, but i never saw you as a football kind of kid.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...



 [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]

omg... an easy bake oven!!


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...



 [MENTION=44172]Sweet_Caroline[/MENTION]

what did you name your teddy?


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Foo foo.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

BobPlumb said:


> For me the question was hot wheels or matchbox?



 [MENTION=44536]BobPlumb[/MENTION]

and which one won?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...




Don't know if they do but I did a few years ago. Just for kicks, I bought a set (new ones so they didn't have the weight of the old ones) and my sister in law and I sat on the kitchen floor and played. Can't do it now cuz once I am on the floor..I can't get back up, lol.

I used to paint mine when I was a kid....fingernail polish, model paint, whatever I could find. Blue, pink, purple, black, white, red, yellow....and twirl them. My sister would watch and say "oooh..ballerina's!" and I would say "no! Colorful Twisters!". Ballerinas. Pffffft. Girlygirl froo froo stuff.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Lonestar_logic said:


> 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> Those little green army men
> 
> 2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?
> ...



 [MENTION=19381]Lonestar_logic[/MENTION]

the little green men crack me up..... can you even get them anymore?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...




 lol..... im glad you got a mitt too!


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) My Daisy BB gun and I didn't shoot my eye out
2) Mostly by myself after my sister graduated
3) Cowboys and Indians
4) Swimming
5) Shared everything except my bubblegum


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?  --- library books
> ...



Most of the books were kiddie science. Nature and geology and astronomy. "How Things Work" comes to mind and my parents did buy that one for me. Later on as a 12 yr old, a group of us started an "astronomy" club. Which was really more of an excuse to have girls over in a dark backyard.. But we got the attention of school officials when we identified a UFO and told our teachers and parents. We could predict when this moving "star" was gonna be there and approximately where it would be on the horizon. Science teacher contacted NASA and we got an auditorium presentation from a NASA scientist verifying that we had seen a satellite. Which was a good thing, because we were all getting teased about being space aliens..


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



The new "collectable" ones are just outrageous.......  I always wondered if they were for adults to keep in the box and look at .....or for kids to play with.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


I had nieces, all girly girls, who would turn their noses up at such a gift.  I did give them little tool chests with wooden hammers to pound Woden pegs and wooden wrenches to turn wooden nuts.  But those gathered dust.  They were all Barbie girls.  A nephew with a creative steak would have been so much more fun!  I could teach him how Lincoln Logs could become artillery pieces with the range to destroy any Barbie village!


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



 [MENTION=24610]iamwhatiseem[/MENTION]
lol.... never heard of that one. 

anyone else...ever play mushball???


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Connery said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...




wow.... you did them all! Were you any good....or were you just making noise?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...





very cool!!!  it must bring back fond memories.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


Huh?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



no, not yet


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



As you already know, I'll probably never see it again.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

drifter said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



lucky!!!!!      and here i was hoping for an ER story........


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Foxfyre said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...




did you use real "modeling clay" or play dough?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Big Black Dog said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Big Black Dog said:
> ...



 



ok..i was not expecting that one.....


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Zoom-boing said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...




 


poor joe.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...






jumping rope is great for cardio.... but hell on your knees.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

SayMyName said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > SayMyName said:
> ...



im so sorry you lost you dog.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > What was the best thing you ever built?
> ...




WOW!!!.....  now that is a dog house!


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Sweet_Caroline said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet_Caroline said:
> ...




too cute.... foo foo.


----------



## Sweet_Caroline (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Sweet_Caroline said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Shhh, don't tell everyone.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I usually walk at night but I guess thats not a good idea if you are a female unless you have something for protection.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Lab/Pit mix.  i was taught to respect animals at an early age so I did none of the poking in the eye things.  He did put up with all my adventures though.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



The trampoline is not. (hell on your knees).


----------



## kiwiman127 (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone!
> ...



Well actually I thought I had lost two balls when I ran into the Pacific at Santa Cruz, man that water was cold!  But after warming up on the beach for quite awhile, they reappeared!  Whew!


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



yes and yes

but my definition of getting dirty has changed a bit.






I quit the he man woman haters club.


----------



## BobPlumb (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> > For me the question was hot wheels or matchbox?
> ...



It was a tie in that I was very happy to have either.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> ...



Most of my stuff is currently in storage.  But, yes, I do sometimes go through those boxes of memories.  The stuffed horse is almost 57 years old and very fragile.  It's sealed in a plastic wrap, the foam stuffing having crumbled to dust long ago and the fabric very thin.  My mom made it for me and she had that pattern.  Later, when the entrepreneurial spirit seized me, I would make stuffed animals using her patterns and sell them at crafts fairs.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> ...



Hey that was a big deal in the early 60's. Got em for Christmas, they were set up right in between my little brothers stuff and mine, which meant they were for both of us. I remember being the champ of course.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



My granddaughters love 'em.  They also like pick-up-sticks and those plastic monkeys that link together.  Of course, Boggle and Yahtzee rank pretty high for them, too.  I think they particularly enjoy playing with the 'grown-ups'.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



big dog! 

oh come on..... you didn't put clothes on him even once??? Ribbons and bows at christmas?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

Mertex said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



well.. maybe not.... but if you fall im sure it will be hell on your noggin.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I was a big reader.  Loved Jack London so I made him a sled dog for skateboard.


----------



## Immanuel (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I had a very good arm and loved sports as a kid, all kinds.  It is a big reason that I can barely walk today.  My back is so out of sorts that just standing is painful.  I would play street ball just about every day.  Now my shoulder is shot and one short pass has me grabbing my arm in pain.

What I wouldn't give to be young and capable again.


----------



## RKMBrown (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> ...



Guillow P47thunderbolt (balsa), lots of Revel (plastic) military planes F14 Tomcat, Corsair, ... 

Then I started building RC planes in back in HS (81) and still do one every once in a while even today.


----------



## Connery (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I have spent my life with musical instruments one way or another. I chose a  profession other than music, I never wanted it to be a job, but an expression of my soul which I freely share at my pleasure.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > 1.	A red firetruck I could ride around in.
> ...



Naw.

Was very cool though. Had working ladders, you could peddle it around.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 17, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I had those.

Didn't last very long in my house.

Fun though.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*As a child, what was your favorite toy?* Don't remember, but my prized possession at one point was a beat up old Daisy BB gun.

*Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?* Grew up on a farm, so didn't play much with others unless aunts/uncles/family friends were visiting and brought my cousins/friends over.

*What was your favorite children's game?* Hide-Seek or Freeze Tag outside... Hucka-Bucka-Beanstalk or a board game (usually Monopoly) if inside

*What kind of play were you most interested in?* Mostly chasing or daring stuff... "jump from top of the barn into the stack of hay below" and stuff like that.

*How well did you share?* Good, I guess. At least I don't remember getting in trouble for not sharing stuff.


----------



## Jughead (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > 1. *As a child, what was your favorite toy?*
> ...


I vaguely remember the Hot Wheels version that I had had 2 loops (one for each car), overpasses, curves, and inclined curves. The hard part was trying to make the cars stay on the tracks, especially on the curves, and the loops. It was fun racing.


----------



## Lipush (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. When I was 4, a recieved a doll taller than me, that could walk and give a hand and say "thank you" It was my absolute favorite.

2. By myself.

3. Hide and seek

4. Hopscotch? maybe...

5. Pretty good!


----------



## RandallFlagg (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



In that case..BASEBALL!!!!!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



 [MENTION=40540]Connery[/MENTION]
Well heck Connery and I should have met each other.
I was a lyricist. I must have wrote 200 songs between 16-24 yo before "life" began.
We could have been like Elton John and Bernie Taupin. And I don't mean that in a romantic sense.


----------



## Mr. President (Feb 17, 2014)

1. Outside
2. Other Children
3. Basketball
4. Fiddler on the roof
5. Very Well


----------



## Connery (Feb 17, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...


----------



## RandallFlagg (Feb 17, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



Strange. I failed to mention that I grew up playing the piano and the Bass (first love). My folks started me out on piano - which was fine, but I saw a friend in 1964 playing a Sears Silvertone Bass and that was it - I was hooked. Been playing since 65. My hero is the Master - James Jamerson.


----------



## Toro (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



 [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]

- my soccer ball
- my hockey stick
- my football
- my water skis
- my badminton racket
- my basketball

You might be seeing a pattern there.


----------



## Intense (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Ringalerio may have another name too. It's kind of like Tag, only there are two teams. One Team hides, the other, after a count, hunts them down. Both Teams agree on the boundaries usually several neighborhood blocks, any number of people can play. As members get tagged, they are caught, and brought back to base. You can rescue them by touching them, and they are free again. When the whole team is caught, it's the other teams turn to hide. It's kind of an All Day Summer Game.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 17, 2014)

Ringalerio sounds fun!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hm.  Either Rock-em Sock-em Robots or a very small miniature rifle that fired caps.



syrenn said:


> 2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?



If pals were around (or my older brothers pals), I liked companions.  If not, I was ok playing alone.  I got hooked on reading when young.  Even crappy rainy days never bothered me therefore.



syrenn said:


> 3. What was your favorite children's game?



Outdoors, I liked climbing a neighbors tree rope or playing some pick up touch football.  (This was before I fucked up my knees of course.)  Indoors, we used to play card and board games.  I liked Bridge at a young age (not good at it though). And I enjoyed Monopoly with my brothers, some of their pals and when possible with my Uncle or grandfather and even my dad once in a while. 



syrenn said:


> 4. What kind of play were you most interested in?



It never dawned on me that it mattered.  All play beat all school work and all chores.  I never matured much in that regard.  



syrenn said:


> 5. How well did you share?



Pretty well.  My brothers wouldn't have tolerated anything less.  We used to fight a lot, too.  But I still preferred the play time.  So I didn't want to be the hose head that wouldn't share.  It would invoke their anger and thus result in less quality play time.  It was kind of a form of getting socialized.


----------



## jillian (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



it's all about the shoes.


----------



## Zander (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



 [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]

I was almost 5 years old and wanted a GI JOE worse than anything!! My friend Glen had 2 GI Joes- one was an old piece of shit who's legs and arms were always falling off and the other was brand new and had a BEARD!!!   I didn't have my own GI Joe,  SO whenever we played "Army" guess which one he let me play with? 

So as you can see, I did not WANT a Gi Joe...NO,  I NEEDED my own GI JOE....I even walked down to the toy stores on 5th avenue (grew up in Brooklyn)  to look them over...I asked my Mother, multiples times between Thanksgiving and Christmas for a GI JOE. I even asked my grandparents and my aunt and uncle. I needed a GI JOE and I needed for Christmas!!  so I was ready for it......

Then I opened the box......and there he was......







He is one bad-ass doll!!


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 17, 2014)

Don't you mean one bad-ass "*action figure*?"


----------



## Zander (Feb 17, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> Don't you mean one bad-ass "*action figure*?"



Nope. He's from the late 1960's  Back then a homeless person was a bum or a drunkard. A handicapped person was a cripple. A stinkin' hippie was a stinkin' hippie!!  

He's a doll!!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Never did. I loved the car.


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > 1. My favorite toys were usually action figures. I remember setting my G.I. Joes on fire. My mother hated it.
> ...



It was part of the story line. They got set on fire. Never to return. 

I used to love those little green soldiers. Yes, sometimes they would be set on fire as well.


----------



## Luissa (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. Barbie 
2. Others, for one I had five siblings and I lived on a block with many children, 4 my own age
3. Hide and seek, see 2 as to why 
4. My friend and I put on a lot of plays, murder mysteries, and game shows. There is even a YouTube video. Lol 
5. I shared pretty well, I had to, I was the youngest. 


Sent from my iPhone using the tears of Raider's fans.


----------



## asterism (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.  Lincoln Logs
2.  Other kids until I was about 13 or so.  The I played with myself a lot more.
3.  Risk
4.  Games like Flashlight Tag and Kick the Can.
5.  I'm one of six kids so sharing was mandatory.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 17, 2014)

asterism said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...



"Flashlight tag"? Hitting them with the beam of light, or hitting them with the flashlight?


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 17, 2014)

Zander said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



  I'm so happy you got that GI Joe.


----------



## mal (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> [MENTION=1322]007[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=37250]aaronleland[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=13805]Againsheila[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]
> ...



I'm not on that list... Now I has a Sad. 



peace...


----------



## RandallFlagg (Feb 17, 2014)

mal said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=1322]007[/MENTION]
> ...




I have a feeling that you will soon be aded.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 17, 2014)

RandallFlagg said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...




the edit time ran out before i could finish it......  

im working on it though....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 17, 2014)

Sallow said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



My little brothers grandson destroyed them about 3 years ago.


----------



## mal (Feb 17, 2014)

Oh, it's OK. 



peace...


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> [MENTION=45717]BlackSand[/MENTION]
> 
> fishing??? Ever catch anything??



My dad liked to fish ... So I liked to fish and we lived close to a lake.
I still fish a lot in the warmer months ... It is about time for the white bass and sand bass to start running on the Sabine River.

I mostly fish for largemouth black bass (freshwater) ... All Catch and Release unless I am moving them somewhere to help stock someone's pond.
I even have a bass boat for fishing ... Need to clean the Christmas decorations off and put them in the attic before it gets any warmer.


----------



## Zander (Feb 17, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



It was THE must have present for young boys circa 1968....that sound when the jaw made when you "knocked his block off" was priceless!! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joDjwtjIQS8]old commercials rock em sock em robots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## asterism (Feb 17, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Just the beam.  But a few years later we used to throw lawn darts at each other.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


I think I was 6 - it was the only toy I played with, which led my parents to buy me a real Hammond R100 organ, then a bigger 3 manual Wurlitzer 2 months before my 13th birthday, when the Wurlitzer manager hired me on the spot to travel around NJ as a demonstrator in their stores (I had to wait until my 13th before I could start, due to Jersey labor laws).  Been a professional keyboardist ever since!  All due to a toy organ Christmas present.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 17, 2014)

asterism said:


> Mudflap said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



LOL. We had slingshot fights, bottle rocket fights, corn-on-the-cob fights, cow chip fights and BB gun fights, but never used lawn darts.


----------



## asterism (Feb 17, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> > Mudflap said:
> ...



In college we had roman candle fights.  No protection other than ski goggles.


----------



## thanatos144 (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. GI Joe
2. With my friends 
3. Dodge ball
4.Active
5. I have siblings so I shared a lot 

tapatalk post


----------



## Gracie (Feb 17, 2014)

During my younger and more stupid years, I used to play slap jacks...with forks.

How did any of us survive??


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 17, 2014)

Intense said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



When we lived in a neighborhood, we'd play a game very similar to that.  We could also tackle the other team members and if you team could free you before they got you to base, that was OK, too.  Frequent knock down, drag out melees, but all in good fun.


----------



## Zander (Feb 17, 2014)

asterism said:


> Mudflap said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



Sounds like a fun game to play while drinking.....


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



it certainly did 

her parents moved to Arkansas to retire 

shortly after our HS graduation 

some years later we met up 

at her parents home for a weekend 

mom pulled out a box that she saved all these years 

of things i had dragged into their home 

it had rocks turtle shells small animal skulls snake sheds 

ball bearings and just  load of other things 

she said and then i remembered after she said it 

that she would pull that box out on rainy days 

and we would play with it by the fire place 

she gave me the box of stuff 

this was before 9/11 but it still caused quite a stir 

going through the airport with it 

--LOL

 [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]


----------



## Barb (Feb 18, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Cookie Monster puppet
> ...



As we played it, it was all one game. In a dark house (attic and cellar too) - the person who was "it" had to find someone and "tag" them by hitting them with a milk carton.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 18, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



No, I did not.    That was something we did not do in my house.  I was brought up with a healthy, realistic attitude about cats and dogs.  In those days, cats ran free.  My dad kept the dogs tied up in the backyard, unless they were in the house or we were playing with them. At night, he'd untie them and let them roam. They came back in the morning. They were never any problem in the nieghborhood.  In my family, it was considered disrespectful to the animal to dress them up in people/doll clothes.  I still believe that. The only thing my cats have ever worn is a collar. The sames goes for my dog, except sometimes she wore a scarf.  We used to do runs together, and she would sometimes get a scarf to wear in the run, whereas the human got a tee-shirt.  

I remember one dog, when I was growing up, a border collie mix.  We used to see how many kernels of popcorn he could catch w/o dropping one.  We'd sit on the couch with a bowl of popcorn and he'd sit in front of us, and we'd toss them one by one. He'd catch a whole lot before he dropped one.  I also remember taking a cat to the pound to be put to sleep because she had distemper.  I went with my dad and it seems like I cried all the way.  As an adult, I've had animals all my life, except for the present.  I can't have any because of my lifestyle now, too much traveling and moving around.


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 18, 2014)

syrenn said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


Some things are best left as .... pleasant memories.


----------



## G.T. (Feb 18, 2014)

syrenn said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> ...



I don't remember really, maybe 10-12?


----------



## SayMyName (Feb 18, 2014)

Zander said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



I remember those days. I wanted a G.I Joe as well, but that wish never materialized. It was really cool when they started coming out with beards. It was like,  your sister's Ken doll had better be keeping an eye out for Barbie.


----------



## Spoonman (Feb 18, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



out grew it.  the next year I moved onto a tricycle


----------



## g5000 (Feb 18, 2014)

syrenn said:


> [MENTION=34052]g5000[/MENTION]
> 
> reading counts. Did you have favorite types of books?



I read half my town library.  Not kidding.

The only problem was, when I checked out a book, I did not like returning it.  I ran up huge fines.  Every January, a stern librarian would haul out one of those big crank adding machines and total all of my fines for the past 12 months.  Click-click-click craaaaanka-chunk!  Click-click-click craaaanka-chunk!  

The total always came out to the GDP of a Third World country and I would feel my heart in my throat.  How was I going to pay this?  My parents are going to kill me!

Then the librarian would get a twinkle in her eye while somehow managing to still look like she could kill me with a thunderbolt, and she would say, "Well...let's make it a dollar and call it even."

I fell for this year after year!

I owe my hometown library a wing.

I guess if I had to pick my favorite section of the library it was the science section.  There used to be these Reader's Digest sized science periodicals I devoured. Martin Gardner, Isaac Asimov, all the greats.  I read all of the back issues all the way back to the beginning.  And then _Scientific American_.

As for book books, I really fell in love with Kurt Vonnegut for a while when I was a kid.  I've read all of his books, many of them five or six times over. _Cat's Cradle_ is my favorite.


----------



## Wake (Feb 18, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) LEGOS! (Oh my God, those were good memories.)
2) It really depends. Having ADHD as a child can be really tough, especially when you love sugar.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtOkNZK-m4A]Edgar from Men in Black needs moar sugar - YouTube[/ame]

3) Legos, or Shoots and Ladders combined with Legos and Parcheesi.

4) Never really watched or was in a play.

5) So-so I guess. Didn't like sharing Legos or candy that much.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 18, 2014)

I was a bookworm too. I would spend days and weeks at a stretch reading late into the night, and all the weekend long. My mother (or my best friend) would have to literally drag me out of my room. 

By the time I was 11 my every waking moment was horses. I was either thinking of horses, reading about them, or riding them. My 9th and 10th years, my mom would save money through the week so she could take me to a local stable and let me ride for a half hour or an hour. I rode the same horse every time, a fat strawberry named..Strawberry. 

In the summer, we would travel to Eastern Oregon, where I would ride horses at my aunt & uncle's ranch, or with friends...or I would stay at another auntie's, where I pulled ragwort an hour or so a day with my uncle in the field, and got to ride with my older cousin, who rode every single day at dusk for an hour, an hour and a half..and longer on the weekends.

I also showed with her...I showed a pony at halter, but I also got to show her TWH foal in the class at the fair where dams and offspring show against each other. Hahaha that's an interesting class, let me tell you. Squealy kicky babies many of whom have never been held away from their mother's sides, lots of whinnying and rearing and such going on. I was 11 and loved it.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 18, 2014)

I got my own horse (paid for with money I earned myself) when I was 11, and then my every waking moment was about earning money to pay for gas to get to the pasture where she was. I babysat on weeknights, and generally all day and night on weekends. When I couldn't get someone to drive me, I was known to grab my bff and we would ride our bikes, in the rain, the 10 miles to the pasture, hang out all day, then ride our bikes back.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 18, 2014)

I do remember using Legos and Lincoln Logs.  The little one I nanny has one or two premade Lego sets, and I hate them.  Too many ridiculous tiny pieces, too little ability to actually create her own things.  I would much rather she just had the basic blocks that I remember.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 18, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Centurions 






2. With other children and there were plenty when I was growing up.

3. High Low, Throw back tackle football, Nintendo

4.  Anything running was the shit

5.  Very well actually


----------



## R.D. (Feb 18, 2014)

syrenn said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> > 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy? Barbie
> ...


Yeah...get me out if this family


----------



## Anitabeme (Feb 18, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. I loved my Thumbelina and Barbie dolls!
2. Alone
3. Hopscotch
4. riding bikes and climbing trees
5. With who?


----------



## Barb (Feb 18, 2014)

R.D. said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > R.D. said:
> ...



Every adult thanksgiving wish - even if they truly love every lat one - maybe especially if.


----------



## Anitabeme (Feb 18, 2014)

boedicca said:


> So happy [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION] asked:
> 
> 
> 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> ...



OMG, I forgot about my trolls...LOL! Yes, they were awesome...I wish I still had them!


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2014)

nlt said:


> 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


had one of those too!


----------



## Spoonman (Feb 18, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> I do remember using Legos and Lincoln Logs.  The little one I nanny has one or two premade Lego sets, and I hate them.  Too many ridiculous tiny pieces, too little ability to actually create her own things.  I would much rather she just had the basic blocks that I remember.



legos were a huge favorite on my youngest son.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2014)

did any one ever own one of those giant cowboy and Indian / medieval etc...play sets?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 18, 2014)

daws101 said:


> did any one ever own one of those giant cowboy and Indian / medieval etc...play sets?



I got this set for Christmas from one of my uncles.


----------



## Anitabeme (Feb 18, 2014)

Who remembers the game Mousetrap?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 18, 2014)

Anitabeme said:


> Who remembers the game Mousetrap?



See post #58.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > did any one ever own one of those giant cowboy and Indian / medieval etc...play sets?
> ...


the one I got the castle was made out of sheet tin and you had to fold the little tabs to make the walls stand up.. the one in your pic is relatively modern.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 18, 2014)

Anitabeme said:


> Who remembers the game Mousetrap?


 
Hey that game is still around, and kids still love it.

My kids LOVE it...they only outgrew it this last 6 months or so. And that was largely out of frustration that the little marble that they were using was not the right size, and so caused some issues with the whole payoff shebang.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 18, 2014)

daws101 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



The set I got was all plastic. And didn't last very long. Plastic doesn't hold up very well to firecrackers. 

I remember I ended up using the siege engine as an elevator for my Matchbox cars.


----------



## Anitabeme (Feb 18, 2014)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Anitabeme said:
> 
> 
> > Who remembers the game Mousetrap?
> ...



LOL! OK...I must admit, I skimmed over most of this since I'm late getting here!


----------



## Anitabeme (Feb 18, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Anitabeme said:
> 
> 
> > Who remembers the game Mousetrap?
> ...



Really? They still make it? Haha...

How about Operation...Goofy game for dopey doctors...LOL


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 18, 2014)

Yup, you can still get Operation, too. The kids also had a lot of fun with that..it was one of the first board games I got them!


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 18, 2014)

Operation is a tremendous amount of fun at drinking parties, too.

Not that I would know.


----------



## koshergrl (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm one of those rare people who really do drive..and apparently conduct surgery...better after drinking a fifth of tequila.

I WON'T, mind you...but it's true all the same.


----------



## Anitabeme (Feb 18, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Operation is a tremendous amount of fun at drinking parties, too.
> 
> Not that I would know.



So is Twister...LOL!


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 18, 2014)

1. As a child, what was your favorite toy? Lego's and Hot Wheels/Matchbox, all went together.
2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children? If my brothers were around, sure, if not, no problem.
3. What was your favorite children's game? Cards, Crazy 8, Rummy and the like.
4. What kind of play were you most interested in? Used my imagination quite a bit, and shot lots of hoops.
5. How well did you share? Part of life, I never minded.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 19, 2014)

I'd forgotten about Crazy 8. We played a card game called "War," too.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 19, 2014)

bodecea said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



 [MENTION=20112]bodecea[/MENTION]

you said your mom had all of your old toys in the linen closet. My husbands mom did the same thing.... its still in the play room. He gets a kick out of looking at it all now.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 19, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > kiwiman127 said:
> ...




 [MENTION=25493]kiwiman127[/MENTION]

 

at least they reappeared!!!


----------



## syrenn (Feb 19, 2014)

Immanuel said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



 [MENTION=5262]Immanuel[/MENTION]

i know.... it sucks paying for having so much fun as a kid.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 19, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




 [MENTION=43831]RKMBrown[/MENTION]

my brother liked building them too.  I remember the glue....... it was horrible.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 19, 2014)

Sallow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



 [MENTION=25283]Sallow[/MENTION]

wow.... you had a real fire truck!!!  Very cool.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 19, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...





alright [MENTION=46775]Mudflap[/MENTION]

what the heck is Hucka-Bucka-Beanstalk


----------



## syrenn (Feb 19, 2014)

Zander said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...




 [MENTION=20854]Zander[/MENTION]


aah.... you cried with JOY! I thought you were upset that you got it.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 19, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=45717]BlackSand[/MENTION]
> ...




 [MENTION=45717]BlackSand[/MENTION]

i would say.... you love to fish.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 19, 2014)

Zander said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


----------



## syrenn (Feb 19, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




 [MENTION=24278]Synthaholic[/MENTION]

wow.... synth. I never new this about you.  Do you still have the little emenee organ?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 19, 2014)

asterism said:


> Mudflap said:
> 
> 
> > asterism said:
> ...



@asterism

which one are you?????   


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTFnKLooGFg]Fireworks Dodgeball - Huge Roman Candle Battle! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow (Feb 19, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



 [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]

Believe it or not, my cousin in California bought 2 real fire trucks so he could have water fights.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 19, 2014)

Sallow said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...




no way!!!   Did he really??   I have to say....i am impressed. 

Did you ever get to play water fight with him?


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 19, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Mudflap said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



It's probably known by other names, like "hide the button" or something like that, but it's a "hot/cold" game... all but one leave the room, and the one left behind hides the button (under the corner of a rug, on top of a picture frame, on the mantle, etc). The other kids come in an try to find the object... "you're hot" or "you're cold"... the first one to see it hollers "hucka-bucka-beanstalk." 

I didn't say it was a GOOD game.......


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2014)

syrenn said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



All our games...like Monopoly, Go for Broke, a really old version of Clue, Racko, and many I can't even remember their names......and..........GREEN GHOST!   Loved that game.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 19, 2014)

bodecea said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


----------



## RKMBrown (Feb 19, 2014)

syrenn said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I'll vent my glue if you gals vent your finger nail polish.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 19, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




 


yeah.... by my polish doesn't make long string things in the air..........


----------



## Immanuel (Feb 19, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I don't regret a minute of it.  In fact, I would do it all over again, if only I could stand the pain in the back and arm.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 19, 2014)

Immanuel said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...




LOL.... i would ask my knees first, next time round. Its not so much i regret doing what i did..... i may just have not been so aggressive and demanding of it all.....


----------



## Immanuel (Feb 19, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Lol, my knees although plagued with arthritis are not nearly as crippling as my back.  Damn! Getting old is no frigging fun!


----------



## Immanuel (Feb 19, 2014)

Speaking of all these games and toys, does anyone else remember "Creepy Crawlers"?


----------



## syrenn (Feb 19, 2014)

Immanuel said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...




oh hush.... you are not old until your 90's    Though i am starting to see a few gray hairs..... and more then just one 

thankfully my back is fine (for now) ..... its my knees that are toast.   

What hurt your arm??


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 19, 2014)

Immanuel said:


> Speaking of all these games and toys, does anyone else remember "Creepy Crawlers"?



My parents gave one set of  that to all 5 of us one Christmas.

That went over really well.


----------



## Immanuel (Feb 19, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Hurt it?  Old age I would say.  The fact that it screams for mercy anytime I even look at a football or baseball and think, "one little toss won't kill me". My shoulder/bicep are so out of shape, that even if I try a short pass thinking I will start slow I instantly feel the pain.  

I will have to admit a lot of it is that I am out of shape and if I would lose some weight and stretch out these old muscles it might not be as bad as I think, but getting to that point seems daunting to say the least!


----------



## syrenn (Feb 19, 2014)

Immanuel said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



ok... screams for mercy is pretty darn funny! My knees "crackle".... so i understand screaming for mercy.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 19, 2014)

syrenn said:


> [MENTION=45717]BlackSand[/MENTION]
> 
> i would say.... you love to fish.



I really like doing just about anything on the water ... Fishing, swimming, wakeboarding, diving or boating of any kind.

Still ... there is something about fishing that is pretty relaxing.
Getting up early in the morning (wash and get the boat loaded and ready the day before) ... Grabbing breakfast and coffee with the old folks at the diner ... Then easing out to one of the lakes or rivers.

*Grand Bayou Reservoir ... Man-Made lake stocked with Florida Black Bass.*





Dropping the boat on foggy water when it is like glass ... And cutting it up on the way to a honey hole.
Look at the water, check the temp ... Search through the box for the perfect bait to tie on.
Sometime there is nothing but you, a lot of water and a real challenge landing a big one.
When it is slick and quiet out there ... Then a beast comes out of nowhere and blows up on your bait ... Nothing like it and the fight is on.

*Black bass are little beasts ... If they grew any bigger then no one would go swimming ... They will eat each other.*





*They also eat snakes ... So you have to be careful when you stick your hand in their mouth to take the hook out.*





.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 19, 2014)

Immanuel said:


> Speaking of all these games and toys, does anyone else remember "Creepy Crawlers"?



The ones you "baked"?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 19, 2014)

This is more my kind of fishing.  It's much more efficient than that hook and line gig, although the crowds make it pretty tense at times.  I've found folks to be pretty respectful when they spot the .45 in my waistband.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 19, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Naw..but I saw the trucks.

They were very cool antiques.

They really should have been in a museum.

Both were in tip top shape.


----------



## Immanuel (Feb 19, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of all these games and toys, does anyone else remember "Creepy Crawlers"?
> ...



I thought they were cooked on a "stove" rather than baked, but each, that is them.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 19, 2014)

Immanuel said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...


there were two others in that line,  (can't remember their names) but one was a monster making lab where you put a cube in dome and a lamp underneath heated it and a creature unfolded! the coolest thing about it  was you could reheat the creature and crush it back in to a cube with the handy crush o matic  press.
the other was a injection  molding set that made cowboys and Indians..
it had separate molds for arms, legs torso and head.
don't think they could sell those toys today..


----------



## theliq (Feb 19, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Child hey Syreenie........at what age do you stop being a child ????????????steve


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 19, 2014)

syrenn said:


> [MENTION=1322]007[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=37250]aaronleland[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=13805]Againsheila[/MENTION]
> [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]
> ...



Okay ... First, be gentle with me, k?

I just happened across this post and see I've been "mentioned". 

There's a reason why my name is a riff on Ned Ludd and I don't get the whole mention thing. 

Yeah, I see that in the stats in the corner but so?

In words of one syllable, can someone please splain it to me?

TIA


----------



## syrenn (Feb 19, 2014)

theliq said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> ...




good question.....

i guess when you stop playing


----------



## syrenn (Feb 19, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=1322]007[/MENTION]
> ...



   [MENTION=32558]Luddly Neddite[/MENTION]

splain what luddy?   the @thing? 

The @ thing is a notification that you will get when you have been flagged to a post. I added you into the @invite becasue i thought you would enjoy this thread.  

I did the @ thing to you again. You should see it in the message thing up in the right hand corner....drop down the list and you will see "mentions"  click that and it will give you a list of where you were @ed.  


you can also see your @'s on your profile page..... go to "contact info" do the drop down and look under "mentions"


----------



## Spoonman (Feb 19, 2014)

Immanuel said:


> Speaking of all these games and toys, does anyone else remember "Creepy Crawlers"?



totally, and their partners, incredible edibles


----------



## theliq (Feb 19, 2014)

syrenn said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...




Does that include Playing with yourself


----------



## syrenn (Feb 19, 2014)

theliq said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




that would be listed under favorite toy was balls.


----------



## theliq (Feb 19, 2014)

syrenn said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



LOL.....You NEVER miss a beat,Syreenie


----------



## theliq (Feb 19, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> This is more my kind of fishing.  It's much more efficient than that hook and line gig, although the crowds make it pretty tense at times.  I've found folks to be pretty respectful when they spot the .45 in my waistband.



They look like Flensing Poles Gallie...attatchment...for cutting the blubber off whales or dophin


Not a good look my friendsteve


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 20, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


Noooo....it was quickly discarded when I got that Hammond.

Now I wish I still had it.

I do still have another treasured toy from my early childhood (well, part of it anyway): my Danny O'Day ventriloquist doll!


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 20, 2014)

Did anyone ever play a card game called _Mille Bornes (The French Driving Game)_?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mille_Bornes

I still have my vintage game - looks just like this:








I absolutely loved this game as a kid, and still do.  Very unique.  A few years ago while visiting my mom, she had a box of stuff that she didn't want anymore, and this was in it.  I jumped at the chance to get it back.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 20, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Well, duh.

Thanks [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION].

And thanks for the invite to this thread.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 20, 2014)

theliq said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > This is more my kind of fishing.  It's much more efficient than that hook and line gig, although the crowds make it pretty tense at times.  I've found folks to be pretty respectful when they spot the .45 in my waistband.
> ...



They are great, big nets on long poles.  You hold tem in the water and when the fish swim into them, you twist the net bag closed and drag the fish to shore.  Dip netting is considered a type of "subsistence" fishing with generous bag limits.  It is reserved for Alaskan resisdents, however.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 20, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of all these games and toys, does anyone else remember "Creepy Crawlers"?
> ...


later found to be not so edible.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 20, 2014)

theliq said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


in the late 90's I was a lighting designer for gameworks there slogan was "stop playing with yourself!"


----------



## syrenn (Feb 20, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



 [MENTION=32558]Luddly Neddite[/MENTION]

yay.... it works 




good to see you luddly.


----------



## theliq (Feb 20, 2014)

daws101 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I just couldn't help myself Dawsie,teasing thejust to see her reaction,but as usual she responded with her natural aplomb,she never seems fazed and her "balls"retort put me in my place,well sort of.

I don't know if I will ever grow up to be honest,I have 4 grandkinder now and just getting down to their level(normally on my stomach)and really enjoy seeing the world through their eyes.....until they all decide to jump on my back whilst I'm in a prostrate position.OUCH

Often a few hour later I am in a board meeting,listening to the reasons why certain targets were or were not reached.........and often respond thus "Become a child again...THEY HAVE NO FEAR,JUST ENJOY THE CUT AND THRUST OF SALES AND PEOPLE WILL RESPOND as children do with the interaction with each other.It works.......But I NEVER SAY "STOP PLAYING WITH YOURSELF" although I do think it,sometimes LOLsteve


----------



## Misty (Feb 20, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. My blanket and it still is my favorite cuddle toy. 
2. Other kids, neighbor kids mostly. 
3. Kick the can by the big tree in the cow pasture by Dead Lady Lake. Ooooo
4. Doctor heehee true though. 
5. All my friends and I shared toys clothes beds bathing suits everything. Even toads. 

I loved being a kid that is why I chose to never grow up.


----------



## Sherry (Feb 20, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > 1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?
> ...



Rummy more than Yahtzee...it's become a tradition with my kids on any holiday that after the table is cleared and everything cleaned up, they want a game of 500 Rummy. We're all very competitive, but the best part is all the joking and laughing we do around the table.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 20, 2014)

theliq said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



you forgot the the organ post..... i LOVED the organ. *swoon* 

and ya git.... you have not answered the questions! 

 [MENTION=31101]theliq[/MENTION]


----------



## bodecea (Feb 20, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Did anyone ever play a card game called _Mille Bornes (The French Driving Game)_?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mille_Bornes
> 
> ...



I did...still have it too.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 20, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of all these games and toys, does anyone else remember "Creepy Crawlers"?
> ...



Mattel Thing Maker...the Creepy Crawlers were the first molds it came with.


----------



## theliq (Feb 20, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > Immanuel said:
> ...



A Kreepy Crawler abbrievated to "The Kreepy" is the machine that cleans my pool...can't do without my Kreepy..just sayin steve


----------



## syrenn (Feb 20, 2014)

*The Friday Five*
2/20/2014


_
For the love of our pets_

 Our 2 , 4, 8 legged, fins, feathers and scaled  friends. 




1. Are you a dog, cat or exotic animal person?

2. Do you have a pets now? Have you had pets in the past?

3. What is your favorite pet companion? 

4. Do you believe in after life where you get to see your past pets. What would you want to tell/ask them? 

5. If you could come back to life as a pet, would you? Why or why not?​


----------



## theliq (Feb 20, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *The Friday Five*
> 2/20/2014
> 
> 
> ...



Let me be the 1st

Dog Man Me......Two Spoodles(half Cocker,half Poodle) Taddie and Ralphie,Tads looks like a Cocker and Ralphie a SHEEP(not a Goat Syreenie).

previous Dog "Marley" (named years before the book came out....named after Robert Nesta Marley..because that beautiful Cocker pure bred had amazing dreadlocks)

He lived for 23 human years.....!!!!!! and is much missed by all the family.....I buried him under an olive tree in my garden.

2.Yes

3.The two dogs

4. I don't believe in Fairy Tales

5.I only have one life to give,and one life to live.

steve ps Syreenie you have come up with another Great Thread...........You do not make things,YOU CREATE THINGS......you are to be admired


----------



## syrenn (Feb 20, 2014)

theliq said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > *The Friday Five*
> ...



oh yes you are a goat man!!.... you are not fooling me one bit!!!


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 20, 2014)

1. Definitely cat
2. We have a cat and a puppy now.  I had pets when I was a kid, but until we got the cat about a year ago I hadn't had any as an adult (although technically, they aren't my pets, I just live here).
3. We had a cat named Misha when I was little that was 'my' cat.  I guess she would count as my favorite.  If we're talking now, it's our cat Snow.  I really don't like the dirty, loud, annoying puppy.
4. I don't believe in an afterlife, pets or no.  If there were one, and they could suddenly understand and communicate with me....I don't know, I'd probably ask what it's actually like to be a cat or dog? 
5. I don't really have an answer for this.  I wouldn't want to be a pet with a human understanding, since that would probably be ridiculously frustrating.  If I came back without my human mind, it doesn't really matter, does it?


----------



## theliq (Feb 20, 2014)

syrenn said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Well thanks for that Syreenie,I'm only admitting to that cute little brown eyed Nanny,some years ago...LOL,LOL but fcku you for mentioning it YET AGAIN......LOL,LOL.steve


----------



## Amelia (Feb 20, 2014)

1. Cat
2. Three cats now.  I became a cat person two cats before that.  
3.  My cat Brother is my soulmate, but all our cats are dear to me.
4. I would want to hug the cats and dogs my family and I got before I understood what it was to be a good friend to them.  My family wasn't good with pets and shouldn't have had them, and didn't teach me how to love them.
5. I wouldn't want to.  Too much cruelty and neglect.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 20, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *The Friday Five*
> 2/20/2014
> 
> 
> ...




 Cat
 No, yes.
The cat I had in high school
Hi, I missed you.
Only if it was a cat, because they are in charge.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 21, 2014)

Alright..... ive worked on the impossible invite list...... I hope i have not left anyone off. If you would like off the list please tell me.

New Friday Five questions are up.......  






             [MENTION=37250]aaronleland[/MENTION]            [MENTION=11763]ABikerSailor[/MENTION]             [MENTION=13805]Againsheila[/MENTION]            [MENTION=40495]AngelsNDemons[/MENTION]             [MENTION=43537]Anitabeme[/MENTION]             [MENTION=19762]asaratis[/MENTION]             [MENTION=44774]Asclepias[/MENTION]             [MENTION=24388]asterism[/MENTION]             [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION] @AVE-JOE             [MENTION=43888]AyeCantSeeYou[/MENTION]             [MENTION=40891]AzMike[/MENTION]             [MENTION=18990]Barb[/MENTION]             [MENTION=17136]bayoubill[/MENTION]             [MENTION=19441]Big Black Dog[/MENTION]             [MENTION=36422]blackhawk[/MENTION]             [MENTION=45717]BlackSand[/MENTION]             [MENTION=25197]BlindBoo[/MENTION]             [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]             [MENTION=44536]BobPlumb[/MENTION]             [MENTION=20112]bodecea[/MENTION]             [MENTION=4301]boedicca[/MENTION]             [MENTION=33449]BreezeWood[/MENTION] @C_ Clay_ Jones             [MENTION=13580]CaféAuLait[/MENTION]              [MENTION=20614]candycorn[/MENTION]             [MENTION=14617]Cecilie1200[/MENTION]             [MENTION=25032]ClosedCaption[/MENTION]            [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION]             [MENTION=19448]CrusaderFrank[/MENTION]             [MENTION=38146]Dajjal[/MENTION]
             [MENTION=19727]Darkwind[/MENTION]             [MENTION=30999]daws101[/MENTION]             [MENTION=46449]Delta4Embassy[/MENTION]         [MENTION=42916]Derideo_Te[/MENTION]            [MENTION=21665]Dont Taz Me Bro[/MENTION]             [MENTION=28132]Dot Com[/MENTION]
             [MENTION=3136]Dr Grump[/MENTION]             [MENTION=46136]dreolin[/MENTION]             [MENTION=11855]driveby[/MENTION] @edythecynic          [MENTION=32620]earlycuyler[/MENTION]             [MENTION=11278]editec[/MENTION]             [MENTION=30139]eflatminor[/MENTION]       [MENTION=26011]Ernie S.[/MENTION]            [MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION]             [MENTION=21905]FA_Q2[/MENTION]             [MENTION=30473]flacaltenn[/MENTION]             [MENTION=22983]Flopper[/MENTION]             [MENTION=6847]Foxfyre[/MENTION]             [MENTION=29697]freedombecki[/MENTION]             [MENTION=20527]froggy[/MENTION]             [MENTION=19867]G.T.[/MENTION]             [MENTION=34052]g5000[/MENTION]        [MENTION=31362]gallantwarrior[/MENTION]             [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]      [MENTION=30538]Grampa Murked U[/MENTION]         [MENTION=16291]Harry Dresden[/MENTION]             [MENTION=46151]HelenaHandbag[/MENTION]             [MENTION=31153]HenryBHough[/MENTION]             [MENTION=26153]High_Gravity[/MENTION]             [MENTION=4791]hjmick[/MENTION]             [MENTION=15726]Hossfly[/MENTION]
             [MENTION=24610]iamwhatiseem[/MENTION]             [MENTION=42714]IlarMeilyr[/MENTION]             [MENTION=5262]Immanuel[/MENTION]             [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]             [MENTION=38243]irosie91[/MENTION]             [MENTION=27360]Jackson[/MENTION]             [MENTION=20412]JakeStarkey[/MENTION]
             [MENTION=40845]Jeremiah[/MENTION]             [MENTION=3135]jillian[/MENTION]             [MENTION=6882]JimH52[/MENTION]             [MENTION=31057]JoeB131[/MENTION]             [MENTION=22214]john[/MENTION]L.Burk             [MENTION=9370]Jon[/MENTION] berzek             [MENTION=25505]Jroc[/MENTION]             [MENTION=45739]Jughead[/MENTION]
             [MENTION=20043]JWBooth[/MENTION]             [MENTION=33658]Katzndogz[/MENTION]             [MENTION=46750]Knightfall[/MENTION]             [MENTION=31092]Kooshdakhaa[/MENTION]             [MENTION=31640]koshergrl[/MENTION]             [MENTION=46690]Libertarianman[/MENTION]
             [MENTION=36574]Lipush[/MENTION]             [MENTION=32163]Listening[/MENTION]             [MENTION=34695]Locke11_21[/MENTION]             [MENTION=32973]LoneLaugher[/MENTION]     [MENTION=19381]Lonestar_logic[/MENTION]             [MENTION=39846]longknife[/MENTION]             [MENTION=7538]LordBrownTrout[/MENTION]    [MENTION=32558]Luddly Neddite[/MENTION]          [MENTION=11865]Luissa[/MENTION]             [MENTION=45886]Mad_Cabbie[/MENTION]              [MENTION=18755]mal[/MENTION]             [MENTION=39072]mamooth[/MENTION]
             [MENTION=20450]MarcATL[/MENTION]             [MENTION=23094]martybegan[/MENTION]             [MENTION=22889]Matthew[/MENTION]             [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]             [MENTION=17949]Meister[/MENTION]             [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]             [MENTION=37709]MHunterB[/MENTION]
             [MENTION=11800]Missourian[/MENTION]             [MENTION=20424]Misty[/MENTION]             [MENTION=45791]Mojo2[/MENTION]             [MENTION=19302]Montrovant[/MENTION]             [MENTION=20594]Mr Clean[/MENTION] @Mr. H             [MENTION=11735]Mr. President[/MENTION]
             [MENTION=46775]Mudflap[/MENTION]             [MENTION=20102]mudwhistle[/MENTION]             [MENTION=38085]Noomi[/MENTION]             [MENTION=46569]norwegen[/MENTION]             [MENTION=20704]Nosmo King[/MENTION]             [MENTION=41423]NoTeaPartyPleez[/MENTION]             [MENTION=18701]NYcarbineer[/MENTION]             [MENTION=45320]Nyvin[/MENTION]             [MENTION=21524]oldfart[/MENTION]             [MENTION=23516]Papageorgio[/MENTION]             [MENTION=23262]peach174[/MENTION]             [MENTION=27941]percysunshine[/MENTION]
             [MENTION=18988]PixieStix[/MENTION]             [MENTION=41527]Pogo[/MENTION]             [MENTION=19507]Political Junky[/MENTION]             [MENTION=43245]Pop23[/MENTION]             [MENTION=33194]PredFan[/MENTION]             [MENTION=45665]protectionist[/MENTION] 
             [MENTION=23420]Quantum Windbag[/MENTION]             [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION]             [MENTION=24122]racewright[/MENTION]             [MENTION=41494]RandallFlagg[/MENTION]             [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION]             [MENTION=30646]Ravi[/MENTION]             [MENTION=5176]RetiredGySgt[/MENTION]             [MENTION=20321]rightwinger[/MENTION]   [MENTION=20342]Ringel05[/MENTION]          [MENTION=43831]RKMBrown[/MENTION]             [MENTION=39688]RosieS[/MENTION]             [MENTION=36154]Roudy[/MENTION]             [MENTION=41356]S.J.[/MENTION]
             [MENTION=36253]Sally[/MENTION]             [MENTION=18645]Sarah G[/MENTION]             [MENTION=34679]SayMyName[/MENTION]             [MENTION=24452]Seawytch[/MENTION]             [MENTION=21357]SFC Ollie[/MENTION]             [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION]             [MENTION=46351]Shrimpbox[/MENTION]
             [MENTION=40539]skye[/MENTION]             [MENTION=20241]Soggy in NOLA[/MENTION]             [MENTION=24208]Spoonman[/MENTION]             [MENTION=25837]squeeze berry[/MENTION]              [MENTION=46168]Statistikhengst[/MENTION]             [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]             [MENTION=11674]Sunni Man[/MENTION]             [MENTION=21954]Sunshine[/MENTION]  [MENTION=25283]Sallow[/MENTION]   [MENTION=44172]Sweet_Caroline[/MENTION]             [MENTION=24278]Synthaholic[/MENTION]
             [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION]             [MENTION=18909]thanatos144[/MENTION]             [MENTION=31101]theliq[/MENTION]             [MENTION=28505]The Professor[/MENTION]             [MENTION=39852]TheOldSchool[/MENTION]             [MENTION=46193]Thx[/MENTION]
             [MENTION=25451]tinydancer[/MENTION]             [MENTION=43491]TooTall[/MENTION]             [MENTION=2926]Toro[/MENTION]             [MENTION=27995]Uncensored2008[/MENTION]             [MENTION=31918]Unkotare[/MENTION]             [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]             [MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION]
             [MENTION=23239]westwall[/MENTION]             [MENTION=21679]william the wie[/MENTION]             [MENTION=31703]williepete[/MENTION]             [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]             [MENTION=20297]Wry Catcher[/MENTION]             [MENTION=1528]Yurt[/MENTION]
             [MENTION=20854]Zander[/MENTION]             [MENTION=13669]Zoom-boing[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

1. Are you a dog, cat or exotic animal person? Dog.

2. Do you have a pet&#8217;s now? Have you had pets in the past? Yes. Yes.

3. What is your favorite pet companion? Dog

4. Do you believe in after life where you get to see your past pets. What would you want to tell/ask them? Yes. I love you.

5. If you could come back to life as a pet, would you? Why or why not? No.


----------



## westwall (Feb 21, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *The Friday Five*
> 2/20/2014
> 
> 
> ...








Cats mainly, though we support Animal Ark.  Animal Ark Welcome to Animal Ark, Reno Nevada, a Wildlife Sanctuary

We have 2 indoor, and 5 outdoor cats.

Don't have one favorite.

No.

No.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 21, 2014)

1. Are you a dog, cat or exotic animal person?

2. Do you have a pets now? Have you had pets in the past?

3. What is your favorite pet companion? 

4. Do you believe in after life where you get to see your past pets. What would you want to tell/ask them? 

5. If you could come back to life as a pet, would you? Why or why not?

___________________________________________________________
1.  Definitely cat.  (have had dogs, but mostly cats.)

2.  I've always had pets.....we've had Labs, Poodles, Samoyed's, Siberian Huskies, Chows and finally an Akita as far as dogs go.  Cats, we've had Siamese, Burmese, Main Coon, Himalayan and plain ordinary tabby's.  Now we just have cats....6 of them.

3. Dolly, she is still a kitten, so full of mischief and nosey as all get out.

4.  I don't really know.  The Bible doesn't mention pets in heaven, but we're supposed to be so happy there....maybe they will be there.  I would ask our Akita (Sushi), what happened to you?  Where did you go when you disappeared?

5.  Unless I could be one of my cats, I wouldn't want to come back as an animal....they get pampered way too much at our house.


----------



## thanatos144 (Feb 21, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *The Friday Five*
> 2/20/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1.  None lol just animal person 
2. I have ferrets two one named cratos the other valentine.  Use to have four but two got ill and died . Miss teddy and conan
3. Cratos 
4. I hope so 
5. Um no. I like being human we can flush lol 

tapatalk post


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 21, 2014)

*1. Are you a dog, cat or exotic animal person?*

all three 

*2. Do you have a pets now? Have you had pets in the past?*

yes currently a chow chow two adopted cats and two snakes 

i have had pets all of my life highly encouraged to do so by my parents 

besides dogs and cats i have had two raccoons at the same time (that was a handful) ferret - several turtles including a snapper - a big red squirrel - a hamster 
an owl- wood duck- a chicken (that lived in the basement in the winter)
a horse -and of course Foxy the drunken pony that loved children



*3. What is your favorite pet companion? *

all of them in my home pets have an elevated  level of rights 

each have been and are special in their own way 

*4. Do you believe in after life where you get to see your past pets. What would you want to tell/ask them? *

i do 

i had a horse that i raised from a colt 

we had a very close bond  when i moved to the city she stayed on my sisters farm 

she got pregnant and had difficult time delivering the colt died in the process 

the vet said she would be fine

 a couple of nights later i had a dream 

that i was lying on a hill in a sunny field 

jenny (the horse) came up any laid down beside me and rested her head on my chest 

the next morning my sister called to say she died during the night 

i guess one of the questions i would ask would be to ringo the chow 

i would ask why she always looked at me like "whatever"  when it is bath night --LOL

*5. If you could come back to life as a pet, would you? Why or why not?*

probably not 

it would be too much of a crap shoot on where you ended up 

there are a lot of crummy pet owners out there


----------



## CaféAuLait (Feb 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> 1. Are you a dog, cat or exotic animal person? Dog.
> 
> 2. Do you have a pets now? Have you had pets in the past? Yes. Yes.
> 
> ...



I love the way cats play, but don't have any.

 I have two Australian Shepherds. 

Dogs

I would not pick a pet, I'd come back as the honey badger, cause "he don't care"!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 21, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *The Friday Five*
> 2/20/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1. Dog. 

2. No. But I did have a few. And a pet Scorpion named Trieste. 

3. See number 1.

4. In a way yes. I'd tell one of them that I regret not being able to get on better footing with them. 

5. I'd have to give that some thought. Perhaps I'd like to come back as a dog, simply because Dogs are some of the most loyal animals on Earth.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 21, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sad thread for me


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 21, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Alright..... ive worked on the impossible invite list...... I hope i have not left anyone off. If you would like off the list please tell me.
> 
> New Friday Five questions are up.......
> 
> ...



Alphabetical!!


----------



## Valerie (Feb 21, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ball
with others
four square
shakespeare lol
to a fault


----------



## Valerie (Feb 21, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Alright..... ive worked on the impossible invite list...... I hope i have not left anyone off. If you would like off the list please tell me.
> ...




i guess that's what i get for being invisible.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 21, 2014)

> 1. Are you a dog, cat or exotic animal person?
> 
> 2. Do you have a pets now? Have you had pets in the past?
> 
> ...





dog
cat
dog
i see my dogs in my dreams.
oh to be a cat.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 21, 2014)

Sherry said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Sherry said:
> ...



When I was a kid we used to rent a house down the shore for two weeks every summer.  The summer I turned nine my dad taught me how to play gin.  Not gin rummy, gin.  I LOVE playing gin, mah fav card game.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 21, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *The Friday Five*
> 2/20/2014
> 
> 
> ...




1.  Dogs and cats.  I don't think exotic animals should be pets.  I don't think they should be in zoos either.

2.  Two dogs, two cats.  Have always had a cat.

3.  Two dogs, two cats!

4.  I sure hope they'll be there.  I want to know what happened to Eric the Cat (he broke out of the screened window never to be seen again).  I'd say nothing, just give them all hugs, hugs, hugs.

5.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!  Why?  Well hell, why not!


----------



## R.D. (Feb 21, 2014)

Not an animal person, I'll have to sit this one out


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 21, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *The Friday Five*
> 2/20/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1. This is a tough one for me-we have 2 dogs and 3 cats but I have to go with dog-barely, the cats won't mind, LOL.

2. Yes, 2 dogs, 3 cats, 2 fishtanks full of fish. We've had dogs and cats for many years.

3. Probably our dogs right now and having a dog. The unconditional love is hard to beat.

4. Yes, it's how I deal with the grief when they die. Just let them know I love them-give them a hug.

5. I don't think so. Not that it wouldn't be nice but once I go, I'd be ready to stay gone. However, if I ever changed my mind-I'd go with horse just to be able to run fast.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 21, 2014)

*1. Are you a dog, cat or exotic animal person?*
Dog. Definitely dog. I like cats, but not as much. 


*2. Do you have a pets now? Have you had pets in the past?*
Right now: one dog, one cat. Both are inside animals. Both are house broken. The cat refuses to use a litter box and goes outside, regardless of the weather. We've always had pets, but after our two beagles passed we went about three years before ending up with another dog. We weren't sure we were ready to "replace" the girls, but this little fella quickly wormed his way into our hearts. 


*3. What is your favorite pet companion? *
Dog again. Our dog and cat does something that makes us smile every day.


*4. Do you believe in after life where you get to see your past pets. What would you want to tell/ask them? *
"I've missed you. Are you ready to go for a walk?" 


*5. If you could come back to life as a pet, would you? Why or why not?*
I'd come back as a pet... but only if my wife was the one taking care of me. She has a gentle, loving spirit and I know I would not be mistreated or ignored.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 21, 2014)

1. Are you a dog, cat or exotic animal person?  * Dog*

2. Do you have a pet&#8217;s now? Have you had pets in the past?  * Dogs, Horses, Rabbits, Hamsters, Fish*

3. What is your favorite pet companion?  *Daisy*

4. Do you believe in after life where you get to see your past pets. What would you want to tell/ask them?  *  No*

5. If you could come back to life as a pet, would you? Why or why not?  *Not really, they are bored much of the time*


----------



## asterism (Feb 21, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *The Friday Five*
> 2/20/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1.  Dog, but I like cats also.
2.  1 dog and 30 koi.
3.  My dog.
4.  No.  If there was a way to ask them anything, I'd want to ask my dogs why they ate grass.
5.  No.  I know my dogs have wanted to communicate something to me and lacked the ability to do so.  I'd find that beyond frustrating.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 21, 2014)

asterism said:


> 1.  Dog, but I like cats also.
> 2.  1 dog and 30 koi.
> 3.  My dog.
> 4.  No.  *If there was a way to ask them anything, I'd want to ask my dogs why they ate grass.*
> 5.  No.  I know my dogs have wanted to communicate something to me and lacked the ability to do so.  I'd find that beyond frustrating.



Perfect question.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 21, 2014)

I was raised a dog guy.  We never had cats.  Fish are décor, not pets.  

But I have a dog now that majors in sweetness.   Daisy the Mutt is what I call her, in spite of her pedigree.   She is a miniature poodle.  here's Daisy taking a leak:







We walk nearly every day. weather permitting.   She has caused me to lose 40 pounds.

I had another dog, Buddy, as a walking companion.  He died in July of 2007.  I'm not sure if seeing buddy again would be a good thing or not as Daisy is insanely jealous.  But Buddy and I walked and talked around the park and cemetery we would frequent.  I talked about how soon my mortgage would be paid off, Buddy would plea for a treat.

Daisy was originally my Mom's dog.  But as a pup, Daisy was a horror, chewing up anything she could get in that tiny mouth of hers.  Mom kicked Daisy out of the Big House for being a miscreant.  I took her in and calmed her down.  Now mom asks for overnight visits from her.  Daisy is a part time pet at the Big House, but she prefers to come home with me after a day or two.

If there is anything at all to this re-incarnation stuff, I'd come back as a lap dog to a loving home.  I left Daisy snoring contentedly on my bed while I got ready for work.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 21, 2014)

> 1. Are you a dog, cat or exotic animal person?
> 
> 2. Do you have a pet&#8217;s now?  Have you had pets in the past?
> 
> ...




1.  I currently have the two mutts pictured above, but I've been roommates with some very cool cats too.  I've never had anything truly exotic, but I once took a box of five jet-black kittens, each with a fancy certificate proving it to be a 'genuine imitation miniature panther' to a grocery store parking lot and gave them all away in less than twenty minutes.


2.  See # 1.    I guess I like critters and I don't read ahead on questionnaires.


3.  The ones I have living in my home at any given moment I suppose.  I know that there are reasons other than companionship for a Monkey to own an animal in the 21st Century, but I can't relate.  The ownership I need to take over animals as an omnivore in the grocery store age not withstanding.


4. I can't imagine an after-life without some sort of representation of the living soup that spawned us.  At least not one that's a step up.  

I had a cat named Bonzi who disappeared under extreme duress getting him in to a vehicle after a vet visit.  The ones that disappeared.  Those are the pets I'd have questions for.


5.  Certainly not knowing what I know now.  
Sentience ROCKS!!  ​


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *The Friday Five*
> 2/20/2014
> 
> 
> ...


1. Cat person

2. Two cats and one dog

3. Koko, my cat.

4. I couldn't handle that many pets at one time. Also, it would be tough juggling my favorite pets and having to deal with jealousy. It would be tough to pick which one would be my favorite again. I guess it's because I've moved on.

5. I'd rather just stay 25 forever. Getting old sucks, and going through the learning process all over again isn't a fun prospect.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 21, 2014)

*1.* I have had dogs, cats and fish  But I am a dog person though, because they make the best buddies.

*2.* I am down to my cat Genghis Khan and some fish now  Gonna be that way until God gives me another one.

*3.* I have had two awesome dogs  Eleanor  Who was a Rottweiler/Chow mix and the smartest best dog anyone could ever wish for.
Chuck  Was a Rat Terrier, a great hunter, the best friend you could possibly have  I miss him a lot every day.

*4.* I struggle with the after-life question myself  So really don't know about pets.
In any case  If there is an after-life for pets then mine earned Heaven hands down.
I may never see them again though   Still need to get rid of my ticket to Hell.

*5.* I wouldn't mind coming back as a pet as long as it could be something like a working dog.
I could handle being a ranch dog with plenty of time outside, herding animals, hunting  Or laid up in the truck with a cool rancher that knows how to treat a dog right.

.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 21, 2014)

I am a dog man, but we have a cat and she is the stereotype "scaredy car".  If we got a dog now, she may never come home.....wait....that isn't sounding so bad, huh?


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 21, 2014)

1. Are you a dog, cat or exotic animal person?
    Dogs and cats.

2. Do you have a pets now? Have you had pets in the past?
    No, not now.  I had a cat for many years

3. What is your favorite pet companion? 
    Daughter's dogs.

4. Do you believe in after life where you get to see your past pets. What would you want to tell/ask them? 
    Not sure if I believe in an afterlife.

5. If you could come back to life as a pet, would you? Why or why not?
    No.  If there is a way to come back, I want to be in control of things, not controlled.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 21, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *The Friday Five*
> 2/20/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1.  I like all kinds of animals and have had many different critters, although some really are not pets as much as they are wild things you care for.

2.  I have 7 pets (6 cats, one dog) and more than twodoze working animals, call them 'production associates' if it makes you feel better.   

3. My favorite pet copanions are usually cats.

4. No idea, guess I'll figureit out when the time comes.

5.  It would not do me any good to come back as one of my pets.


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 21, 2014)

1. Are you a dog, cat or exotic animal person?
 Always wanted an ocelot.

2. Do you have a pet&#8217;s now? Have you had pets in the past?
Have had several cats and a couple of dogs and two chickens.  The chickens disappeared.  But I think we may have had them for Sunday dinner.

3. What is your favorite pet companion? 
Cat

4. Do you believe in after life where you get to see your past pets. What would you want to tell/ask them? 
Afterlife, yes.  Seeing pets there, no.

5. If you could come back to life as a pet, would you? Why or why not? 
Not unless I was a well fed house cat.  Otherwise, too hard to stay alive.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 21, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> 1. Are you a dog, cat or exotic animal person?
> Dogs and cats.
> 
> 2. Do you have a pets now? Have you had pets in the past?
> ...



Grand-dogs!    Just as much fun as grand-kids!
And less likely to ask for money ​


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 21, 2014)

1. Are you a dog, cat or exotic animal person?
all the above

2. Do you have a pet&#8217;s now? Have you had pets in the past?
yes, two cats, a bull and a cow.  All four are pets.  

3. What is your favorite pet companion?
my bull.  He's very smart.  

4. Do you believe in after life where you get to see your past pets. What would you want to tell/ask them? 

I would hope I'd see them.  My first words would be I'm very glad to see you again!  I've missed you! 

5. If you could come back to life as a pet, would you? Why or why not?

No.  I'd prefer to stay where I am after I die.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 21, 2014)

*Q: Are you a dog, cat or exotic animal person?*

A: Definitely a dog person.  Though I have always wanted an African Grey parrot.



*Q: Do you have a pet&#8217;s now? Have you had pets in the past?*

A: I have several pets now.  A police dog, a conure, two African dwarf frogs.  I have always had pets.  I have always had a dog, and have had many cats and some fish in the past.

*Q: What is your favorite pet companion? *

A: Nothing tops a good dog.  Nothing.


*Q: Do you believe in after life where you get to see your past pets. What would you want to tell/ask them? *

A: I think relationships in whatever afterlife there is will be nothing like they are here.

*Q: If you could come back to life as a pet, would you? Why or why not?*

A: I would not.  I see far too many animals maltreated, and so the odds would be against me having a comfortable happy life as someone else's pet.  I have adopted pets who had previous owners who were extremely inhumane.  I want to hunt them down and beat them senseless.

I also do not understand why some people get a dog and then keep it outside 24/7.  It really pisses me off.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 21, 2014)

g5000 said:


> *Q: Are you a dog, cat or exotic animal person?*
> 
> A: Definitely a dog person.  Though I have always wanted an African Grey parrot.
> 
> ...




Even worse is outside, chained to a tree, and only gets attention when someone goes out to feed it.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 21, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Are you a dog, cat or exotic animal person?
> ...



Yep.  They're my grand-dogs.  They're always so happy to see me.


----------



## Coyote (Feb 21, 2014)

1. Are you a dog, cat or exotic animal person?
Dogs and cats both.  I've had both for years and years.

2. Do you have a pets now? Have you had pets in the past?
Yes, growing up I had cats, rabbits, rats, gerbils and mice.  When I moved out on my own, I got my first dog and have continuously had them since.  At this point, I have 4 dogs and 2 cats.

3. What is your favorite pet companion?
Hard to say...my favorite changes by the day.  Maybe my dog Cowboy.  He's the only one I raised from a puppy, and he and I are pretty tightly bonded 


4. Do you believe in after life where you get to see your past pets. What would you want to tell/ask them?

I don't know....my beliefs in that area are uncertain.  I do know this - if there is an afterlife, and my pets aren't there - I'm not going.

5. If you could come back to life as a pet, would you? Why or why not?
Interesting question.

I think not.

I know freedom.  Having known it, I could not choose otherwise.  That is my nature and the nature of my species.
__________________


----------



## Spoonman (Feb 21, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *The Friday Five*
> 2/20/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1.  I'd have to say a cat.  I find their personalities and independence more appealing.  although when I was younger I had a pet boa constrictor

2. No pets now, unfortunately allergies.  I do have a large ornamental pond that has Koi and shebunkins

3. the best pet companion I ever had was a german shepard.  it love to hike and I love to hike.  in my late teens and early 20's I would grab a pack, the dog and disappear into the woods for days at a time

4. I believe there is an afterlife.  not so sure who all will be there

5. It wouldn't be my preference.  You never know how you will be treated for one.  Also I'd prefer not to be dependent on someone else.  I like to be in charge of my own life and destiny.


----------



## Immanuel (Feb 21, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *The Friday Five*
> 2/20/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1. Do ferrets count as exotic animals?
2. I don't but my son has two ferrets.  My wife is the one who ends up taking care of them.
3. Used to be cats, but since the ferrets became part of our family...
4. I'm sorry. I have missed you! Great to see you!
5. No, I don't want to come back at all.  Heaven will be more than enough.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 21, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *The Friday Five*
> 2/20/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1.  A dog and a cat person.   As are my brothers and sister.   We have 3 dogs and 2 cats right now....but we have had a ferret and currently also have a cockatiel.

2.  See #1...we were not allowed to have cats as children....parents didn't like them and never really kept a dog for long.   But as I said, all of us are huge pet owners now...our parents shake their heads over that.

3.  My favorite is miniature poodles....never had a bad one.

4.  Hmmm...good question.   I don't really know the answer to that one.

5.  as a cat, they rule everything.


----------



## Wake (Feb 21, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *The Friday Five*
> 2/20/2014
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for inviting us, Syrenn.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 21, 2014)

Daisy is not the dog to run to your feet as you open the door when you come home.  She's really kind of indifferent about my arrival home.  She will come to the front door when I take her collar in hand and ask "Do you want to go outside?".  She will hop on the window sill of the bow window in the Great Hall to alert me of the comings and goings of the neighborhood cats.  She is vocal when the mail slides through the slot in the front door.

But she demonstrates affection by snuggling.  She never wets my face with dog kisses.  She'll mount the back rest of my favorite chair, sitting on my shoulder like Long John Silver's parrot.  She rears back exposing her belly to be rubbed.  When I visit my brother and his dog Teddy, Daisy is first in line at the garage and first to hop into the car.

She does have a bad habit of climbing onto my lap and pawing the car window so I might open it up.  We have a standing rule; if the dashboard thermometer reads 47 or lower, the window stays up.

Daisy learns tricks easily.  My favorite is when I point my finger as a gun at her and say "Stick 'em up!"  She stands on her rear legs and pumps her front paws furiously.  When I say "Bang!", she drops to the floor.  Then a piece of chicken jerky is paid out to her for her antics.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 21, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *The Friday Five*
> 2/20/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1) Dog
2) No. yes
3) No idea
4) Yes. Hi i guess.
5) No idea


----------



## kiwiman127 (Feb 21, 2014)

For the love of our pets

Our 2 , 4, 8 legged, fins, feathers and scaled friends. 




1. Are you a dog, cat or exotic animal person? Dog and cat

2. Do you have a pet&#8217;s now? Have you had pets in the past? I have my 21 year old cat, Sydney.  We had to put down our family dog Bud in December, I really, really miss Bud.

3. What is your favorite pet companion? Cats and Dogs for different reasons.

4. Do you believe in after life where you get to see your past pets. What would you want to tell/ask them?  I wish.  If it could happen, I'd tell them how meaningful they were to my life. They brought me joy, made me laugh and were very comforting.

5. If you could come back to life as a pet, would you? Why or why not?  A dog and a cat.  A dog and why,,,because they are so lovable, they love going for rides in the car and love to go for walks.  Their great friends and I think that's the way people look at them.  A cat is so graceful, they get to sleep on the bed (more so that dogs) and they have those neat bathrooms so they don't have to battle the elements when it's time to "go".
Obviously, I love cats and dogs, a lot!


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 21, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *The Friday Five*
> 2/20/2014
> 
> 
> ...



I prefer cats to dogs, and birds to cats.

I had pets in my youth, but I got my lovebird in my fortys.

My lovebird was my companion for seventeen years, and I loved her very much.

I do believe pets can be reunited with their owners after death, but I wonder how that really works. The spirit say that if you stop caring about them they move on and you will not see them, but if you still love them when you die they may be waiting for you.

I do not think people reincarnate as animals nor do animals reicarnate as humans. Animals are on their own evolutionary path to perfection.


----------



## Misty (Feb 21, 2014)

Immanuel said:


> Speaking of all these games and toys, does anyone else remember "Creepy Crawlers"?



That is so weird. I actually have one of those and I
Just made butterflies and two headed snakes like 3 days ago. Lol I'm totally serious. I love that thing. The goop I got is glow on the dark. Awesome!!


----------



## Misty (Feb 21, 2014)

Immanuel said:


> Speaking of all these games and toys, does anyone else remember "Creepy Crawlers"?









Lolol.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Feb 21, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *The Friday Five*
> 2/20/2014
> 
> 
> ...




(1) Dog. We have several on our property. 2 German Shepherds and 2 Dachshunds (they have the run of the 260 acres) - well, the little Dachshunds are more of the "indoor" variety.

(2) 4 Dogs and a couple of cats - but I'm not a "cat person". I have had pets since I was a wee laddie. Mostly dogs - but a cat or two along the way - Siamese.

(3) Believe it or not - the Dachshund is probably the best companion of them all - extremely intelligent.

(4) That's a little difficult. I was taught (as a child) that animals had no soul, but after being around dogs all my life, I have to respectfully disagree. I truly believe that they, in fact DO have a soul and, with a little luck, we'll see them again.

(5) I don't think so - there is far too much cruelty out there towards animals. Look, I have killed humans, and I have killed animals (for food). However, when the choice comes down to it, I would gladly shoot a human (most times) over an animal and never give it a second thought. I actually LIKE animals ...........


----------



## Intense (Feb 21, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *The Friday Five*
> 2/20/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1. All of the above.

2. 2 dogs now. We've had birds, fish, cats, reptiles, even a hedge hog for a short time. 

3. It depends. 

4. Do I believe in what comes next? Yes. Do I have a list of expectations? No. 

5. Best to just let the cards fall where they may.


----------



## Anitabeme (Feb 21, 2014)

1. Are you a dog, cat or exotic animal person? I'm the Crazy Cat Lady!

2. Do you have a pet&#8217;s now? Have you had pets in the past? I have 4 cats now...have always had cats. Had a dog, birds, mice, gerbils, and a spider monkey in the past.

3. What is your favorite pet companion? It's got to be my favorite cat, Angus. Perfect in every way. We have conversations... ;-)

4. Do you believe in after life where you get to see your past pets. What would you want to tell/ask them? Just that I miss them.

5. If you could come back to life as a pet, would you? Why or why not? No. Too many humans are jerks, and I wouldn't want to be stuck with one.


----------



## SayMyName (Feb 22, 2014)

1. Are you a dog, cat or exotic animal person?.....*Dog*

2. Do you have a pets now? Have you had pets in the past?.....*No pet's now. I had many  pets in the past.*

3. What is your favorite pet companion?.....*Dog.*

4. Do you believe in after life where you get to see your past pets. What would you want to tell/ask them?.....*I don't believe in life after death.*

5. If you could come back to life as a pet, would you? Why or why not?.....*I would not want to come back as anyone's pet.*


----------



## House (Feb 22, 2014)

syrenn said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



No way I'd trust that rope.  It was older than I was when I first used it.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 22, 2014)

1. Are you a dog, cat or exotic animal person?

I love both cats and dogs equally.  No interest in exotic pets.

2. Do you have a pet&#8217;s now? Have you had pets in the past?

Not now.  Not feasible.  I have had one dog of my own, though I grew up in a home where we always had a family dog,  and 4 cats since high school, about one each decade.  My last cat lived to be 16.

3. What is your favorite pet companion? 

I love both cats and dogs equally.

4. Do you believe in after life where you get to see your past pets. What would you want to tell/ask them? 

Wishful thinking: but it sure would be wonderful.  I'd just hug them and pet them and say how much I loved and missed them.   Then we would just hang out together for all eternity.  I'd have a little cottage with a big garden and we'd all be so cozy and blissful--it would be Heaven afterall.  It would snow in the winter, but not be too cold, be golden in the fall, have tons of flowers in the spring, and be sunny in the summer but not too hot. And a swimming pool for me and the lab.  

5. If you could come back to life as a pet, would you? Why or why not?

I'd want to be a cat so I could laze around a lot; but I'd also want to be a dog so I could go on long walks and do a lot of exploring with my owner.  A 'cog'?  Or a 'dat'?


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 22, 2014)

1. Are you a dog, cat or exotic animal person? Dog

2. Do you have a pets now? Have you had pets in the past? Yes and yes

3. What is your favorite pet companion?  Dog

4. Do you believe in after life where you get to see your past pets. What would you want to tell/ask them? No

5. If you could come back to life as a pet, would you? Why or why not? Not unless I was a hot woman's dog


----------



## House (Feb 22, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *The Friday Five*
> 2/20/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1. Cats and chinchillas.  Preferably not in the same room together.

2. Nope.  I've had cats, dogs, hamsters, gold fish, guppies, beta, gerbils, guinea pigs, cockatiels, and a conure (mean prick). 

3. The right kind of cat.  Not just any old cat will do, it has to have the proper personality.

4. That's just silly.

5. I'd totally be a cat.  What other animal can pounce on a person's stomach from the top of a dresser to wake them up and actually get what they're wanting?  If a dog did that to me, I'd throw it out the door of a moving car... just kidding.  Maybe.


----------



## tinydancer (Feb 22, 2014)

OK my favorite toy. 

My dad gave me a bbgun. We got into such big trouble because my mom bought me a Barbie. You have to understand the times with ed sullivan. What could possibly go wrong. 

My baba based on ed sullivan, lololol.........thought it was a good idea to put barbie on the spin wheel so I could shoot at her.

My mother was crushed. My dad was thrilled. My baba didn't understand what she did wrong.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 22, 2014)

1. Are you a dog, cat or exotic animal person?

2. Do you have a pet&#8217;s now? Have you had pets in the past?

3. What is your favorite pet companion? 

4. Do you believe in after life where you get to see your past pets. What would you want to tell/ask them? 

5. If you could come back to life as a pet, would you? Why or why not?
_________________________________________________________________

1. Strictly a dog person although I can tolerate cats; if the dog does.

2. Owned by 2 dogs and  2 cats. Have always had dogs and an occasional cat.

3. Favorite pet companion is the alligator I found. Cut off his tail and painted him yellow. He thinks he's a dog.

4. I hope to see one particular dog. I would ask him, "Where in hell are my favorite bedroom slippers"?

5. I would want to come back as an elephant. I can't seem to remember why.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 22, 2014)

g5000 said:


> *Q: Are you a dog, cat or exotic animal person?*
> 
> A: Definitely a dog person.  Though I have always wanted an African Grey parrot.
> 
> ...



[see bolded]  
I have a working dog, a LGD (livestock guardian dog), that lives with the goats.  Roxie is outside 24/7, living in and around the barn and sheds, as she wishes.  This dog hates being inside.  I have to struggle to get her into the stock trailer when I move my herd.  She also loves the snow, being a Pyrenees, she's set up perfectly for cold and snow.  So, there are circumstances where a dog indeed needs to be, and actually prefers being, outside all the time.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 22, 2014)

1. Are you a dog, cat or exotic animal person?

Dog, by all means

2. Do you have a pet&#8217;s now? Have you had pets in the past?

COlonel, a wiemeraner, before him was Major another wiemeraner 





3. What is your favorite pet companion?

 Colonel, who else.......

4. Do you believe in after life where you get to see your past pets. What would you want to tell/ask them?

Was i a good companion? And i missed you.

5. If you could come back to life as a pet, would you? Why or why not?

No, just  no.


----------



## Dajjal (Feb 22, 2014)

I attended the trance lectures of Ursula Roberts in the 1970's. These are lectures in which the medium is purportedly taken in trance by a spirit guide that uses her mouth to speak.
The following link is a page of these teachings about animals in the afterlife.



Chapter 8 - Do Animals Survive Death?


----------



## daws101 (Feb 22, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *The Friday Five*
> 2/20/2014
> 
> 
> ...


1.dog,cat etc  
2. yes dog and cat 
3. depends on the animals personality
4. if there is a life after death I be so happy to see them again I'd be speechless! 
5.yes


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 22, 2014)

Anitabeme said:


> 1. Are you a dog, cat or exotic animal person? I'm the Crazy Cat Lady!
> 
> 2. Do you have a pets now? Have you had pets in the past? I have 4 cats now...have always had cats. Had a dog, birds, mice, gerbils, and a spider monkey in the past.
> 
> ...



Four cats are really not enough to qualify as a "crazy cat lady".  You need one of these:


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 22, 2014)

I know this is more in line with last Friday's Five, but I was with friends last night any somebody mentioned Wizzers.  If you google that word, you'll get old comic strips, off the market breath mints and photos of little boys peeing together.  But the Wizzers I'm talking about were toy tops with a gyroscope inside.  They did not need the coiled string power source.  All any kid had to do to get a Wizzers whiz zing was a smooth floor.  There was a little neoprene cone at the base that took the friction and then deposited that energy into the gyroscope.

You could 'customize' your Wizzers with decals and stickers.  They would spin and bump into each other more furiously than old fashioned wooden tops without the bother of wrapping a string around them and the skill needed to cast them onto the floor to start the spinning.

There were two design flaws however.  Playing with them in the dining room caused mars on the hardwood floor.  And if that wasn't enough to raise the ire of Mom, if you place a spinning Wizzer in your cousin's girlish locks, it would twist and tears them nearly irreparably.  Talk about the ire of Mom!


----------



## House (Feb 22, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Anitabeme said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Are you a dog, cat or exotic animal person? I'm the Crazy Cat Lady!
> ...


I'll take the kitten that's front & center.  It looks properly annoyed.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 22, 2014)

> 1. Are you a dog, cat or exotic animal person?
> 
> 2. Do you have a pets now? Have you had pets in the past?
> 
> ...



1. Exotic animal are...well exotic. I once had a hybrid wolf-dog

2. Yes I have a pet. I've always had a pet except the times I spent overseas.

3. Definitely love dogs. If I could have a Black Panther though I would be really happy.

4. Though I dont believe in a after life it would be cool to see my past pets.  It would be weird being able to talk to them though. We had our own language and understood each other.

5. No I would not like to come back as a pet.  Too many people dont know how to treat their pets.  The chances of going to a bad home are very high. If I could come back as a (wild) wolf or Black panther that would be cool.


----------



## MeBelle (Feb 23, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *The Friday Five*
> 2/20/2014
> 
> 
> ...



Fer cripes sake you posted this on Thursday!?!?!

1 Cat and exotic(ish)

2 Yes, yes.

3 Kitties, kitties, kitties...

4  I don't believe in an afterlife with pets.     I do know that most pets I've had do communicate with me beyond the      usual barking, meowing, cawing, chirping, squeaking, etc. I'd give an example but then I'd probably be certified.

5 My first thought was no, but after a very intense conversation with my Christmas cactus (it's blooming, wth?) I'm thinking heck yeah! As a cat!


----------



## syrenn (Feb 23, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > *The Friday Five*
> ...



it is Friday on the east coast when i post..... you will live.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

Please remove me from your list. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vikrant (Feb 23, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *The Friday Five*
> 2/20/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1. I am a dog person. 

2. Yes I have one dog. I used to have two dogs. One of them died few years ago. 

3. Dogs and Elephants.

4. My intellect tells me that there is no afterlife but I do recall crying while reading Rainbow Bridge when my dog died. 

5. I would not want to come back as any animal because there is so much cruelty against animals on this planet. I hope one day humanity will rid itself off all cruelty against animals.


----------



## freedombecki (Feb 26, 2014)

1. Are you a dog, cat or exotic animal person?
Yes!

2. Do you have a pet&#8217;s now? Have you had pets in the past?
Our cat of 22 years died last night. His name was Touch. 
Our dog, Music, is almost 5 years old. She's a sweetie.
Through the years, we lost 4 other cats, ages were 17, 21, 10 (Mitz ate one too many shrews and ruined his stomach), and 19. Our dog, Parker, died of a disease he contracted as a pound puppy. We only had him 14 days. The vet says he was likely doomed before we took him home, because we were at the vet's 2 days after bringing him home with his "cold." The vet gave him a 50-50 at the time. It's a very unforgiving disease after symptoms show up, at least that over 30 years ago. Hopefully things are better for people and their pound puppies now. Our dog Raider died when he was 14. Our dog Dominique died when she was 14. Some breeds have a predictable lifespan, I found out last year when I read up on Great Dane. The article I read on them said they live to be only 7 years old average. I couldn't take it for such a short lifespan. 

3. What is your favorite pet companion? 
Music.

4. Do you believe in after life where you get to see your past pets. What would you want to tell/ask them? I sure do. I'd like to tell them thanks for putting up with me.

5. If you could come back to life as a pet, would you? Why or why not?
No. Just no.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 28, 2014)

The Friday Five
2/28/14


The Music of our Lives​

 1. How often do you listen to music?

2. Do you listen to the radio or satellite raido? What is your favorite station?

3. How do you find new songs, CD's, or artists to listen to?

4. When was the last time you bought a CD? A digital music file?

5. Do you think any of the technologies and distribution methods mentioned above will still be around in ten years? Why or why not?​​


​


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Feb 28, 2014)

*1. How often do you listen to music?*

Usually, a little every day. Some more than others.

*
2. Do you listen to the radio or satellite raido? What is your favorite station?*

Neither. I have my collection of music that I like in MP3 and on CDs.

*3. How do you find new songs, CD's, or artists to listen to?*

Most recently, by overhearing what others are listening to. Commercial radio is such a wasteland anymore.

*4. When was the last time you bought a CD? A digital music file?*

Last month & I'll take the 5th. 

*5. Do you think any of the technologies and distribution methods mentioned above will still be around in ten years? Why or why not?*

I couldn't even hazard a guess.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 28, 2014)

I used to love popular music, back in the singer/songwriter era.  But today's music does not sing to me.  Rhythmic, yet lacking melody, popular tunes of today sound like a machine whose bearings need lubrication and are about to fail.  Lyrically, today's music lacks the poetry I grew up on.  "How many miles must the White Dove sail before she can sleep in the sand" has been supplanted by "It's gonna be a good, good night".

I still have an extensive collection of LP records.  I still have many, many CDs.  Since I bought my iPad, I have downloaded a lot of singles and even an album or two (the Bettye Levette album of the British Invasion songs is a new favorite).

I have no patience for Country Music.  I live amid poverty and ignorance and I see no need to celebrate that through song.

I guess musically, I'm an old fart stuck in his ways.  Lady Gaga and Cee Lo don't speak my language.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 28, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 2/28/14
> 
> 
> ...



1.  Quite a bit...can't quantify tho

2.   Am getting more into Pandora

3.  They find me

4.   Probably 3 years ago

5.  I'm guessing they will evolve....to something we haven't even thought of yet.


Oh..and my current favs are Fun, One Republic, Matchbox 20, Lady Antebellum and The Piano Guys...as you can see.....very eclectic.


----------



## Amelia (Feb 28, 2014)

1. Almost never.  Well, I guess I listen to myself as I sing old songs from the 60's and 70's which I memorized in the 80's.  No music provided since I misplaced my CD collection.

2. I listen to talk radio.  Not music.

3. Every now and then a new song makes it past my threshold -- when that happens it's usually because a friend liked it.

4. Never bought a digital music file.  Last time I bought a CD was in the 90's.  

5. ???


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 28, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 2/28/14
> 
> 
> ...



1. Not as much as I used to

2. I listen to radio. Mostly oldies rock. Starting to enjoy more Jazz and Blues

3. I generally don't. I have gotten intellectually lazy when it comes to music

4. I haven't bought a CD in years and don't have an MP3 player

5. New technologies?  I am still holding onto my 8 Tracks


----------



## thanatos144 (Feb 28, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 2/28/14
> 
> 
> ...



1. I  listen go music every day
2. I listen to my own collection most or I use apps like Pandora and iheart radio.
3. Freinds mostly and truth be told I don't know many of the new stuff out now that my kids listen too.
4. I just bought 3 cds last week. The very beast of Dio, Ozzy no rest for the wicked,  and Queensrych empire. They had a buy two used CDs get one free sell at FYE.
5. I think physical copies will be around because people will realize digital will not be as good as they think. Like when companies stop letting you own a song forever and just lease it to you for a year or so. And that is going to happen. Or when they find out certain songs are no longer available for download because of age. 

tapatalk post


----------



## AVG-JOE (Feb 28, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 2/28/14
> 
> 
> ...



1.  Every day - no tunes = no work!

2.  Radio, Internet and personal collection.

3.  Radio & Internet.

4.  2005

5.  Yes - digital file sharing / buying.  Too easy...

Happy Friday!
​


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 28, 2014)

1. Everyday.  

2. Satellite in the car, kitchen and my cloud drive on my tablet. Classic Rock, Classic Vinyl, Spectrum.

3. Satellite and Pandora

4. CD..looooooong time ago. Digital...week maybe. Buy them fairly often

5. Yes, different in some way - but satellite/cloud/internet access is here to stay.

 - ****** NOTE *******...internet TV will replace cable service within 5 years.
Mark my words


----------



## R.D. (Feb 28, 2014)

1. How often do you listen to music?
Daily, all day

2. Do you listen to the radio or satellite raido? What is your favorite station?
Radio.  Alternate rock, stations on I Heart Radio 

3. How do you find new songs, CD's, or artists to listen to?
Kids and husband or radio 

4. When was the last time you bought a CD? A digital music file?
It's been forever

5. Do you think any of the technologies and distribution methods mentioned above will still be around in ten years? Why or why not?
No clue.  Because I'm kinda dumb


----------



## Spoonman (Feb 28, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 2/28/14
> 
> 
> ...



ah, a new friday 5

1. I listen to music daily.  multiple times throughout the day as i can

2.  Mostly sattelitte or pandora.    I guess classic rock but it really depends on my mood

3.  LOL  I don't, I'm stuck in a time warp.  If I do pick up something new it is usally introduced by one of my sons

4.  I would say 20 years ago for a CD, never bought digital

5. I think radio will be around for a long time. I believe sattelite will be here too in 10 years. Radio will be around because it provides more than just music. as long as it is around it will always provide a music option. Digital will be even bigger.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 28, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 2/28/14
> 
> 
> ...



1. Daily

2. Pandora, my own CD's and MP3's

3. friends, my husband who is into music and trades with others online, music shows in town

4. CD-couple months ago, digital music file-maybe a year ago-doesn't meant I don't have recent ones however

5. Hard to say, I think they will still be around and they'll probably come out with new technologies like they always do


----------



## daws101 (Feb 28, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 2/28/14
> 
> 
> ...


1. everyday 
yes to both.
2.I don't have one favorite my top choices 
are: alternative, 80's new wave, classic rock and classical.
 3. both, plus radio friends introduce me to different stuff.
4.last week 
5. probably not .
in the 70's I collected mostly LPs in the 80's cassettes 90's to 2005 CD'S NOW MUSIC FILES.
I think some sort of music "CLOUD will take the place of all hard copy music.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 28, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 2/28/14
> 
> 
> ...



Every time I go somewhere in my car.  At home, it's only when I'm not watching TV.



> 2. Do you listen to the radio or satellite raido? What is your favorite station?


Serius TV, the best, especially when traveling, don't have to keep finding new stations.  K-Love, The Message and local Music stations are my favorite.



> 3. How do you find new songs, CD's, or artists to listen to?


From the radio, or if someone posts a favorite here in the music threads.  If I like it, I will look for it.



> 4. When was the last time you bought a CD? A digital music file?


Christmas.



> 5. Do you think any of the technologies and distribution methods mentioned above will still be around in ten years? Why or why not?



Probably not...our technology is advancing and I think CDs will probably go the way of 8-track tapes and rental movie videos.​​​


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 28, 2014)

1. How often do you listen to music?
Every day.

2. Do you listen to the radio or satellite raido? What is your favorite station?
I only listen to the radio when I'm in the car with someone else who has it on.  I mostly hate the radio.

3. How do you find new songs, CD's, or artists to listen to?
Either friends or various online sources.

4. When was the last time you bought a CD? A digital music file?
A while ago. (asking me about specific times is a fool's errand )

5. Do you think any of the technologies and distribution methods mentioned above will still be around in ten years? Why or why not?
Yes.  10 years isn't that long.  It's possible CD's will give way to some other physical format I suppose, but I don't think there has been a lot of change in music formats recently.  Unless something unusual or revolutionary comes out pretty soon, there will be plenty of people still using the formats of today.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 28, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five
> ...



omg.... 8 tracks!!   lol.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 28, 2014)

syrenn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



They will come back...you will see


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 28, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 2/28/14
> 
> 
> ...




1.  Occasionally

2.  Mostly to music off a cable TV channel

3.  I don't even look anymore

4.  CD - years ago.  Music file, probably 2 in the last year

5.  (free) Radio will be around.  CDs not so much as they force purchase of an entire "album" to get just one tune and their quality (relative to other means) sucks.  Satellite (pay) radio probably will be around for variety.  Internet music - the purchase variety - will grow.  Internet pirated music will not go away though RIAA will continue to fight it.  The one that will see moderate growth is vinyl records.  Quality, for the first few plays, far surpasses everything else.  But that's a niche market and will continue to be....but it will still be around.


----------



## Amelia (Feb 28, 2014)

Do CD's degrade?


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 28, 2014)

syrenn said:


> 1. How often do you listen to music?
> 
> 2. Do you listen to the radio or satellite raido? What is your favorite station?
> 
> ...



*1.*  Everyday ... Several Times A Day.

*2.*  I don't listen to a lot of radio ... Mostly on the computer, stereo or other device.

*3.* Most new music I find is from following the trails on You Tube links to the side ... I will find a song I like and then follow the suggested links on the side into different artists and new music.

*4.*  Today ... I bought a digital file from iTunes.

*5.*  Digital files will still be around although the quality will improve ... CD's are probably on their way out since the Cloud is becoming more popular.

.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 28, 2014)

Amelia said:


> Do CD's degrade?



Usually not.  Well, at least in reasonable time frames.  Since the "reading" is done by lasers with no mechanical contact there is no discernible wear from being played.  The plastic will break down in time and there'll be handling scratches but pretty much until there's actual physical damage the quality will remain as it was when recorded.   With vinyl the grooves are read through physical contact with the needle which is far harder than the plastic so there is wear every time the LP is played.

.WAV, MP3, etc. files are stored in various ways.  Until recently on magnetic discs inside your computer and there's only the same physical wear considerations but, with magnetics, there will be losses over time.  A very long time.

Big differentiation between CD and LP is when the originals and copies are made.  The LP is by analog methods which means if things are done well a huge spectrum can be recorded.  Any digital method has finite quantizing with "steps:" rather than a continuum.  Result is that which gets recorded is not as good in digital media as with analog.  But the one (analog) degrades; the digital far less so.

First observed this myself with videotape.  At the time digital (tape) recording came on the scene reality was that if one recorded the same scene (or series of test signals) simultaneously on analog (2-inch then) and on digital then immediately played them back and measured the result the analog recording would be far superior to the digital.  That would continue until the each had been played some number of times after which the analog tape would have degraded but the digital tape would produce results as good as it did at the first playing.

So if "it" is digital you get a little less originally than you do if "it" is analog but after a short time the digital will look or sound better.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 28, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. As a child, what was your favorite toy?

A stick, then a football, then the broken bodies of other children

2. Were you more likely to play by yourself or with other children?

Other children

3. What was your favorite children's game?

Avoid attack by your older brothers

4. What kind of play were you most interested in?

Macbeth

5. How well did you share?

Just fine, unless it was MINE, MINE, MINE! Then, not so much.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 28, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## SayMyName (Feb 28, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 2/28/14
> 
> 
> ...



1. How often do you listen to music? *Every day, it seems.*

2. Do you listen to the radio or satellite raido? What is your favorite station?

*I listen to You tube or my Ipod, or catch new songs on Swedish tv which is big on shows with singing and dancing.*

3. How do you find new songs, CD's, or artists to listen to?

*Links on my Facebook home feed, You Tube channel, or tv dancing and singing shows here in Sweden.*

4. When was the last time you bought a CD? A digital music file?

*I can't remember the last time I bought a music CD. I usually buy my new songs off of ITunes to directly load into my Ipod. I suppose I bought a couple just the other week.*



5. Do you think any of the technologies and distribution methods mentioned above will still be around in ten years? Why or why not?

*That is too hard to say. A lot of changes have already happened over the course of my lifetime, that I can't even imagine what is to come.*


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 2, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 2/28/14
> 
> 
> ...


1-5. Iffen it ain't Hank Williams on a 78 RPM, it ain't music! Period.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 2, 2014)

The Music of our Lives



1. How often do you listen to music?

Often...if it's not in the background it's intertwined in my thoughts

2. Do you listen to the radio or satellite raido? What is your favorite station?

I listen to Pandora so I create my own stations and usually play a shuffle that includes celtic, folk, 70's rock, el divo, reggae, early jazz..and more.  I also like to listen to NPR and their shows Side Tracks, Mountain Stage and Shamrock and Thistle.

3. How do you find new songs, CD's, or artists to listen to?

From posters here, NPR's music shows (I just fell in love with Solas and ordered a CD), also Pandora.


4. When was the last time you bought a CD? A digital music file?

5 days ago 

5. Do you think any of the technologies and distribution methods mentioned above will still be around in ten years? Why or why not?

I don't know...I'm always about ten steps behind, sniffing the dandilions, while technology advances


----------



## Coyote (Mar 2, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five
> ...



ok ... so, 78's not so much.  Still have my 45's and those plastic doohickey's you inserted in them so they would play on the turntable


----------



## Coyote (Mar 2, 2014)

Amelia said:


> Do CD's degrade?



If you put them in the microwave...they get this really cool irredescent look and make good coasters


----------



## skye (Mar 2, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 2/28/14
> 
> 
> ...



1. Everyday

2. On the internet .... car's radio if driving....no favorite station

3.Internet, TV, car's radio.

4.Long time ago

5.I honestly don't know


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 2, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 2/28/14
> 
> 
> ...



1.  Probably at least every day from a few minutes to several hours.

2.  I do listen to the radio fairly often, but very seldom music stations but seek out news/talk stations.

3.  I don't seek out new songs or artists, but am exposed to them most often via television competition shows--AGT, Dancing with the Stars, American Idol, The Voice, and similar programs.  I generally HATE all genres of modern music--tuneless, over orchestrated, and mostly screeching instead of singing--but every once in a while somebody still writes a good song.

4.  I usually buy a new Christmas CD every year.  Otherwise if our extensive collection grows, it is via one of the kids etc. giving us a CD.

5.  Technology is changing so quickly, it almost has to change.  But I do love my music and hope I'll still be able to enjoy my CDs 10 years from now.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 2, 2014)

The Music of our Lives [/CENTER][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]


 1. How often do you listen to music?

Everday.

2. Do you listen to the radio or satellite raido? What is your favorite station?

Satellite and I listen to many stations, from classical, to rock, to country, to bluegrass, to today's music. 

3. How do you find new songs, CD's, or artists to listen to?

TV, radio, at work

4. When was the last time you bought a CD? A digital music file?

I don't buy CD's. I buy digital files all the time.


5. Do you think any of the technologies and distribution methods mentioned above will still be around in ten years? Why or why not?

I'm sure it will all be changing, it always does.


​​


​[/quote]


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 3, 2014)

1. How often do you listen to music?
Sometimes I'll listen to FM radio while driving to work in the car, but most often don't because of the commercials. Will listen to CD's if in the truck. 


2. Do you listen to the radio or satellite raido? What is your favorite station?
Regular old FM radio. Favorite station is an oldies (60's/70's) station. 


3. How do you find new songs, CD's, or artists to listen to?
Recommendation from a buddy. 


4. When was the last time you bought a CD? A digital music file?
Probably a year ago... it was a Stevie Ray Vaughn CD I bought to replace on that got scratched. 


5. Do you think any of the technologies and distribution methods mentioned above will still be around in ten years? Why or why not?
They'll be replaced. By what, I don't have a clue, but when cassette tapes came out we all thought "How can it get better than this?" I suspect the same thing will happen with CD's, even if it's replaced with MP3's or something like that.


----------



## theliq (Mar 4, 2014)

Amelia said:


> Do CD's degrade?



I don't know but most of the music on them is degraded


----------



## Swagger (Mar 4, 2014)

1. Lego.
2. Half and half.
3. Exploring old, abandoned buildings and the woods. 
4. Bulldog (look it up).
5. Eldest of three brothers, so I had no choice but to share.


PS. Wish they had airsoft guns when I was a kid. My nephews have got several and it's great fun.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 4, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 2/28/14
> 
> 
> ...



Alright, let me do some catching up:

1. I listen to music very often. Instrumentals, Rock, Classical, Country, Techno, Dubstep, some Jazz thrown in there..

2. I don't listen to the radio much. 

3. I rip my music. From YouTube videos.

4. Um... the last CD for music I bought was in 2006 I believe. For digital files, see my answer to #3

5. CD's will be around for a while yet. They had floppy drives in PC's until the late 1990's and the early half of the 2000's, and thusly the Floppy Disk. But as time goes on, as iPods and cars that are made to play them are made, they will die out eventually as a source to store music. Data is another matter.


----------



## syrenn (Mar 7, 2014)

The Friday Five
3/7/14


1. Which do you think reveals more about a person, the contents of their refrigerator or the contents of their glove compartment?

2. When you visit someone's home, what are you most interested in looking at? Do you ever open cabinets to take a peek inside? 

3. If you could make it so that one person on earth was physically incapable of telling lies or keeping secrets, celebrities & politicians included, who would you choose?

4. Have you ever spilled the beans on someone else's secret? If so, what was it?

5. Have you ever kept a diary? If so, was it top secret? What did you write about? Have you ever sneaked a peak at someone else diary?   







​


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 7, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/7/14
> 
> 
> ...



1. I plead the fifth! Well in all seriousness, I think your fridge does. 

2. The people I came there to see, perhaps? It's rude to go rummaging through someone else's home. 

3. President Obama. Hey, you asked!

4. I never keep secrets. Well except around Christmas.

5. I never kept a diary. Though, now would be a good time to start. And no, people's private thoughts are their own. Not nice going through people's diaries. I believe they will share them with me if they feel the need to.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 7, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/7/14
> 
> 
> ...



1. glove
2.  medicine cabinet
3.  billy graham
4.  yes, i told a friend that his ex was already sleeping around and not to be there without protection (aids was new then)
5.  no, no


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 7, 2014)

the fridge:  you can stuff full push stuff back etc.....has lights....has options

the glove: small.....and what you keep in there is normally things of interest....

i have many things in my glove:  lotto tickets, lotto numbers,  now one would think i play the lotto a lot...i dont....lighters, bic all red...a cd and cover....empty glucose strips cases....i have those everywhere...i use them to stash small things in....there is more ...my glove is full...purex wipes that i get at chick o flic or whatever that damned place is....


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 7, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 
> 1. Which do you think reveals more about a person, the contents of their refrigerator or the contents of their glove compartment?
> 
> ...



1.  Neither - I always check browsing history.

2.    I guess the bar... ass-u-me-ing she has a Tavern in her house.
No.​
3.  Karl Rove.

4.  No.

5. Yes:  http://www.usmessageboard.com/search.php?searchid=7635486
No.​


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 7, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five
> ...



Spoken like a true moderator! Perfect!


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 7, 2014)

1. Which do you think reveals more about a person, the contents of their refrigerator or the contents of their glove compartment?

R*efrigerator reveals how neat you are, whether you cook, how much you drink, what type of foods you eat*

2. When you visit someone's home, what are you most interested in looking at? Do you ever open cabinets to take a peek inside? 

*  I look for comfort, how welcoming the house is. I hate a "display" house. I actually never had the urge to look in medicine cabinets, closets or drawers*

3. If you could make it so that one person on earth was physically incapable of telling lies or keeping secrets, celebrities & politicians included, who would you choose?

*  My wife*
4. Have you ever spilled the beans on someone else's secret? If so, what was it?

*  Not that I recall*

5. Have you ever kept a diary? If so, was it top secret? What did you write about? Have you ever sneaked a peak at someone else diary? 

*  I never had the desire, if I did, I wouldn't last a week. Never really knew anyone who kept one*


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 7, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 
> 1. Which do you think reveals more about a person, the contents of their refrigerator or the contents of their glove compartment?
> 
> ...



*1.* Of the two ... Refrigerator ... Shoes are a better indicator.

*2.* Usually head straight to the kitchen ... We cook and drink around here. 
Peeking in cabinets is for people too scared to say, "I am going through your crap you know".

*3.* Nobody ... It is up to the person responsible and not my wishes.

*4.* Nope ... 

*5.* I have kept a log before ... Not like a diary though and more of a cover your ass type thing.
If I find someone's diary while snooping around in their cabinets (bedside tables are more fun to snoop around in) ... I tell them I read it all and they are in big trouble ... Even though I will not have read it.



Edit ... Kind of depends on what you mean by "reveal" in question #1 ... It would be glove compartment if you wanted to know facts like name, address or other documented evidence.

.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 7, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/7/14
> 
> 
> ...


I have a theory about the relative cleanliness of homes versus cars.  Men keep their cars spotless, for the most part while women tend to neglect cleaning their cars.  On the other hand, women tend to be fastidious about cleaning their homes while men sometimes don't see the necessity in a vacuum cleaner or furniture polish.  Why is this?

It all depends on which venue you expect to have sex in.  Men prefer sex in cars so that everyone involved in going home immediately are already in the car and simply turning the ignition can get the whole drop off thing started.  Women prefer sex at home so a potential overnight stay and the post coital cuddling can happen more comfortably. 

Clean up the love area.  Both men and women have that on their minds.

I'll occasionally rummage through kitchen cabinets, but only to seek out a glass or a sandwich plate.  I'd never look into a medicine cabinet, but I know mine has been investigated.  I had to explain to a date that I am an insulin dependent diabetic, not a heroin user when she found a cache of syringes.

As for someone who could neither tell lies nor keep secrets, I'll depend on my dog.  Adorably mute, she can be trusted.

I've never betrayed someone's confidence, but I'm a terrible spoiler when it comes to movies and television.  Rosebud was his sled and Walt sets Jesse free just before he dies.

I never kept a diary filled with secrets.  I do try to write every day and even post my musings at the Coffee Shop forum just to keep sharp.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 7, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/7/14
> 
> 
> ...



1.  The contents of their refrigerator tells me whether the fridge is just a convenience or whether they are actually a home chef.  The contents of their glove compartment doesn't tell me much more than whether or not they are a neatnik fanatic.

2.  When I visit someone's home, it is the general ambiance--visual pleasure--plus a sense of comfortableness that I notice.  Some people's homes are obviously intended to impress and are beautiful but leave me cold--there is nothing to make you settle down, settle in.  It doesn't feel like a lived in home.   I never go through somebody's cabinets unless I'm a house guest and need to find a towel or replace a light bulb or am helping with dinner.

3.  Tough question.   Short answer - nobody.  But the why would require more attention than what anybody would want to read here.  I would like to make it an immediate firing or impeachable offense for anybody in public service to intentionally lie to the people for personal or political expediency or gain.

4.  I keep secrets unless it would be physically harmful to the person to do so.  I have broken a confidence once for that reason.

5.  I kept a diary as a teenager, but not since then.  There was nothing embarassing or top secret written in it however.


----------



## RKMBrown (Mar 7, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



lol .. 8 tracks were great... just wish they were more reliable.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 7, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/7/14
> 
> 
> ...


1.glove compartment. 
2. the bathroom, I only look in other peoples cabinets  when ask to,like when someone says the glasses are in the cupboard.  
3.the pope
4.yes... in a blatant act of cruelty I ratted out Santa clause. 
5.no..never kept a personal diary.       I have sneaked a peak  at other peoples diaries.
one in particular scared me so much I didn't sleep for a week .


----------



## bodecea (Mar 7, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/7/14
> 
> 
> ...



Answers:

1. Contents of their Frig.

2.  Never...I'd be appalled 

3.  Chief Justice of the Supreme Court

4.  Yes...if the secret was harmful to them in reality.

5.  No...tried several times to start journals (not secret), would give up after a few days every time.


----------



## Shaitra (Mar 7, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/7/14
> 
> 
> ...



1.  Contents of the refrigerator.
2.  The surroundings.  I like to see how other people decorate their homes.
3.  Don't know.
4.  No
5.  I've tried to keep a diary, but usually forget about it within a few days.


----------



## Spoonman (Mar 7, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/7/14
> 
> 
> ...



1  refridgerator.  my glove compartment is pretty empty.  

2. probably the views from the rooms and the decks.  no, i don't open cabinets doors

3. i'd like to say the president, but in reality, they have to tell lies.  i just wish they did do it to the american people .  But if i could stop anyone from lying i would stop the media from lying. 

4. No. I don't talk out of turn.  wouldn't want it done to me, won't do it to someone else.  

5. No. I've kept notes on certain events.  never a diary though.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Mar 7, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/7/14
> 
> 
> ...



1. Refrigerator tells you about their cooking and eating habits.

2. Pictures on the walls. Never opened cabinets or looked where I shouldn't.

3. I'd have to say no one. It would be a terrible burden to bear to always be truthful and never tell any secret.

4. Yes, I'm great at keeping secrets but not from my husband and I told him about a friend of ours cheating on her husband even though she asked me not to because he was friends with the guy she was cheating on. They ended up divorcing but not because I told my husband. 

5. Yes, No, It was a food diary for dieting. I've never looked at anyone else's diary.


----------



## martybegan (Mar 7, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/7/14
> 
> 
> ...



1. Refrigerator, looking in my glove compartment tells you about me 3-4 years ago.

2. Thier TV setup Never in the medicine cabinet. There are some things I am perfectly fine with NOT knowing about people.

3. Bill Clinton. I think I would be HILARIOUS. It would also answer the "Does Hillary like to carpet dive" question.

4. Don't think so. 

5. Nope.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 7, 2014)

daws101 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five
> ...




Do tell!


[SIZE="-3"] [MENTION=30999]daws101[/MENTION] [/SIZE]​


----------



## R.D. (Mar 7, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/7/14
> 
> 
> ...



1.  The fridge.  

2.  I like getting the tours, to see their style.  Never snoop, don't want to know what I might find out that I don't want to know

3.  No one, sometimes lies are called for  and secrets should be kept

4.  No

5.  When I was  little but   I was lazy about it.   Once, my sisters when I was about 13 and that's when I learned my lesson to never snoop again.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 7, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday *Five*
> 
> 1. Which do you think reveals more about a person, the contents of their refrigerator or the contents of their glove compartment*?*
> 
> ...



On a side but related note... that's a hell of a lot more than *5* questions, Woman.

I want two kisses *AND* a hug this week.​
[SIZE="-2"]  [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION] [/SIZE]​


----------



## daws101 (Mar 7, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


 a female friend of mine was planing her own suicide....years later after she moved away I found out she went through with it...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Mar 7, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/7/14
> 
> 
> ...



1. Glove compartment. 

2. Honestly, I don't put much thought into what someone's house looks like when I visit people. I'm not there to see the house; i'm there to see the people that live in it.

3. Just one person? In that case, I'd have to say my boss. 

4. Nope. What others have told me that they don't want others to know, I have yet to speak to another person about. 

5. Diaries aren't for me. I've never kept one and never plan on it. How much can someone talk about themself? LOL


----------



## Jughead (Mar 7, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/7/14
> 
> 
> ...


1. The contents of their refrigerator hands down!
2. Their refrigerator. I don't open any cabinets, but I do take a peek inside the fridge.
3. POTUS
4. Several times, in confession at church.
5. Have never kept a diary, and no, I have not snuck a peak at Mrs. Jughead's diary.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 7, 2014)

1. Which do you think reveals more about a person, the contents of their refrigerator or the contents of their glove compartment?

>>> The fridge, it's bigger, thus more room for evidence.


2. When you visit someone's home, what are you most interested in looking at? Do you ever open cabinets to take a peek inside?

>>> The art and books they have on display.  I do admit that I have opened a couple of bathroom cabinets out of curiosity, but that was long ago.


3. If you could make it so that one person on earth was physically incapable of telling lies or keeping secrets, celebrities & politicians included, who would you choose?

>>> It's a temporal choice, but right now, Lois Lerner.


4. Have you ever spilled the beans on someone else's secret? If so, what was it?

>>> No.


5. Have you ever kept a diary? If so, was it top secret? What did you write about? Have you ever sneaked a peak at someone else diary? 

>>> I did for a short time and stopped when I discovered my mother was reading it.  When I was in junior high, I read a page from my friends diary, which was open on her desk.  It made me feel dirty, so I stopped.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 7, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/7/14
> 
> 
> ...



1. Fridge

2. I rarely visit anyone's home these days.  Um, their computer?

3. An acquaintance well known for being a scammer/cheat.  I'd like to see what would happen.

4. I'm sure I have more than once, but nothing particular comes to mind.

5. No diary.  Poetry is the closest I've come to writing down my thoughts.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm surprised that more of you don't see your activities here at USMB as a diary of sorts.
​


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 8, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> I'm surprised that more of you don't see your activities here at USMB as a diary of sorts.
> ​



I don't tell people nearly enough of what I do (little though that often is) to constitute a diary.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 8, 2014)

The Friday Five
3/7/14


1. Which do you think reveals more about a person, the contents of their refrigerator or the contents of their glove compartment? Their refrigerator

2. When you visit someone's home, what are you most interested in looking at? Do you ever open cabinets to take a peek inside? I like looking at their living-room and anything they collected that's on display. I don't look in cabinets because that's their private stuff. If they wanted me to see it they would have had it on display.

3. If you could make it so that one person on earth was physically incapable of telling lies or keeping secrets, celebrities & politicians included, who would you choose?Presidential candidates, all of them. Funny thing is, honest politicians don't seem to do as well as the dishonest ones. 

4. Have you ever spilled the beans on someone else's secret? If so, what was it? I told a coworker that one of the guys in my shop was gay. I waited till the guy had moved on to another job before I said anything. He had been spreading lies about me being a racist to anyone who would listen to him. He was doing it because he was trying to make me look bad because I knew his secret. He was black. Accusing someone of racism is easier when you're black I suppose. He must have thought I was receptive to the gay life-style because I was open to talking about the topic and didn't show any discrimination at all toward gays. He came onto me and I didn't go for it. He realized his mistake and felt so self-conscious about it that within months he was moving on. There is another guy who's gay in the shop, and he knows I know it, yet he's never said or done anything to hurt me, and I've never said a word about it to anyone. It's been at least 5 years since I first discovered it. I figure if he wanted people to know he'd come out. Until then I'll take it to the grave.  

5. Have you ever kept a diary? If so, was it top secret? What did you write about? Have you ever sneaked a peak at someone else diary?   No


----------



## Vikrant (Mar 8, 2014)

1. Which do you think reveals more about a person, the contents of their refrigerator or the contents of their glove compartment?
Glove Compartment

2. When you visit someone's home, what are you most interested in looking at? Do you ever open cabinets to take a peek inside? 
Anything they are interested in showing me. I am not a nosy person. 

3. If you could make it so that one person on earth was physically incapable of telling lies or keeping secrets, celebrities & politicians included, who would you choose?
BBC

4. Have you ever spilled the beans on someone else's secret? If so, what was it? 
No

5. Have you ever kept a diary? If so, was it top secret? What did you write about? Have you ever sneaked a peak at someone else diary?
I keep a journal. I record my dreams and nightmares into it. No, I have never taken a sneak peak of other people's diary.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 8, 2014)

i just dont get you fridge people......


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 9, 2014)

fridge people are wrong.....simple as that...people tend to keep more personal items in their glove...and the fridge is open to the public so most clean it more often...etc...and the wee ones can see the fridge ....you can lock the glove...

you fridge people are just wrong


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 9, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> fridge people are wrong.....simple as that...people tend to keep more personal items in their glove...and the fridge is open to the public so most clean it more often...etc...and the wee ones can see the fridge ....you can lock the glove...
> 
> you fridge people are just wrong



I wouldn't start another war over it.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 9, 2014)

The Friday Five
3/7/14


1. Which do you think reveals more about a person, the contents of their refrigerator or the contents of their glove compartment? Refrigerator.

2. When you visit someone's home, what are you most interested in looking at? Do you ever open cabinets to take a peek inside? Do they have a pool?  No.

3. If you could make it so that one person on earth was physically incapable of telling lies or keeping secrets, celebrities & politicians included, who would you choose? At the moment, Bashar al-Assad or Putin.

4. Have you ever spilled the beans on someone else's secret? If so, what was it?  Can&#8217;t think of any specific incident.  Must have been a long time ago.

5. Have you ever kept a diary? If so, was it top secret? What did you write about? Have you ever sneaked a peak at someone else diary? When I was a child. It was personal. Personal stuff.   Would never invade someone&#8217;s privacy in that way.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 9, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> fridge people are wrong.....simple as that...people tend to keep more personal items in their glove...and the fridge is open to the public so most clean it more often...etc...and the wee ones can see the fridge ....you can lock the glove...
> 
> you fridge people are just wrong



Most people I know don't keep much of anything in their glove box.  At least with the fridge you can tell what kind of foods they like.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 9, 2014)

ahh but more than one person stocks the fridge...or worse just one person does it....i still think the glove is more personal ....i will have to check and see what all i have in the glove....


----------



## syrenn (Mar 9, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday *Five*
> ...



 [MENTION=9429]AVG-JOE[/MENTION]

hey..what do you expect posting bleary eyed in san juan while on vacation?


----------



## syrenn (Mar 13, 2014)

The Friday Five
3/13/2014


Do you prefer


1.    To watch or participate?

 2.  Malls, catalog shopping, or the Internet?

3.    To talk to people by telephone, in person, e-mail or text?

4.   Typing or writing?

5.   Eat in or eat out?  




​


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 13, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/13/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1.  It depends on what it is.
2. None of  the above.  I prefer to go to the district where the shops are and shop at stores along the street.  I hate malls and rarely shop by catalog or internet, only if I can't find what I want elsewhere.
3.  In person only.
4. Typing
5.  Eat out.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 13, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/13/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1.  That's hard to say, it will change depending on what we're talking about.  I'd probably watch more often, I suppose.

2.  Internet.  The mall sucks.

3.  In person, although sometimes written is better because you can make sure you're saying what you want.

4.  Depends on what I'm writing.  I type pretty quickly so it's not an issue of speed, but sometimes writing with a pen or pencil is a better experience if you're doing something creative IMO.

5.  Eat in.  Cheaper and less people.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/13/2014
> 
> 
> ...



i will do dives if they have a quirk about them...and sometimes dives have  kick ass food


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> 1.    To watch or participate?
> 
> 2.  Malls, catalog shopping, or the internet?
> 
> ...



*1. *Participate ... I mean there isn't much I would rather watch than do.

*2. *Brick and mortar specialty stores ... More often than not, nowhere near a mall.

*3. * In person for most conversations ... And I hate the phone.

*4. *Writing ... In my household growing up, handwriting was kind of both an informal competition and art form between my father, sister and me.
Up until my father died ... You couldn't tell which of the three of us had written on a piece of paper unless you were one of us ... I mean Mom couldn't tell.

*5. *Both ... I like to cook and make interesting food at the house to share with friends and company.
I like to eat out often as well ... Although I don't do fast food and would rather enjoy a true experience in dining out that provides either new ideas or fine dining.


----------



## R.D. (Mar 14, 2014)

1. To watch or participate?  Watch

2. Malls, catalog shopping, or the Internet?  All three

3. To talk to people by telephone, in person, e-mail or text? In person

4. Typing or writing? Writing.   Thank you notes, invites, holidays and letters seem so much nicer hand written 

5. Eat in or eat out?  Out these days.   We're relatively young empty nesters so we're  catching up with the fun we couldn't do in our 20's.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/13/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1- both depends on the activity 

2- all three however i am not a fan of Walmart not that i dislike Walmart 
but rather the shoppers 

3 all three however i do not like talking on the phone 
now with the invention of the cell phone people get pissed when you do not answer the call regardless of what you might be doing at any given second 
so i have made my message sound very much like i answered the phone then after they have spoken a bit they realize it is a recording --LOL

4 both i just love making my signature unreadable --LOL

5 i we like to order out then eat at home or the park


----------



## RKMBrown (Mar 14, 2014)

Watch or participate? Yes
Malls, catalog shopping, or the Internet? Yes
Talk to people by telephone, in person, e-mail or text? Yes
Typing or writing? Typing
Eat in or eat out?  Yes


I love to watch while participating.

I love to shop, indoor/outdoor malls, via catalog, via the internet.. it's all good.

I like to talk it's all good.

I don't mind writing by hand.. but my penmanship stinks and I can type like the wind... so...

Love to cook and eat out.  Its all good.


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 14, 2014)

1. To watch or participate? Like most, it depends on the activity, but I'm thinking of watching the grandkids playing so will say prefer to watch.

2. Malls, catalog shopping, or the Internet? internet. Malls are okay but it takes a looong time to drive back home, and catalogs usually bring up more questions that aren't answered in the ad; internet can answer the questions.

3. To talk to people by telephone, in person, e-mail or text? In person. I hate talking on the phone, seldom check my e-mail, and don't text a'tall. 

4. Typing or writing? Writing for notes; typing if I want it legible

5. Eat in or eat out? In. "Out" is a special occasion.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Mar 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/13/2014
> 
> 
> ...








*I like to watch.*​
Couldn't help myself.


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/13/2014
> 
> 
> ...


I used to skydive.  I have 68 minutes of freefall time.  I like to participate in that because watching it means craning your neck skyward and seeing nothing but blue and a small airplane,

As for shopping, I really prefer Mom and Pop stores to malls, the internet to catalogs and having it done for me rather than participating.  

I am one of the last adults who refuses to own a cellular telephone.  I hate the notion of constant connectivity.  Therefore, I will always prefer to talk face to face.  While pop was alive, he would glance around a crowded restaurant with incredulity.  "What the hell have they all to talk about?" he'd ask when he saw the sea of cell phones pressed to ears.

I would rather type than write.  My hand does not cramp up as much.

Now, let's go out for lunch!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Mar 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/13/2014
> 
> Do you prefer
> ...




1.  Both. I watch to see what's going on and to figure out what makes people tick (weaknesses and strengths), then I jump in.

2.  I don't like malls and avoid them as often as possible. Online shopping - most definitely when there's something I need and the only other place to get it as at the damn mall (like Bath and Body Works). Otherwise, I prefer to shop at small mom-and-pop style local specialty shops. 

3.  Texting - hate it. Email - I use it at work all the time, so I get sick of it really fast. Phone - Call me and see how fast I get off of it. In person is my preference!

4.  Both - It depends on what it's for.

5.  Both - There's no way I could ever learn to cook everything I love to eat. Some dishes are best left to those that grew up preparing them. Besides, if someone is always eating at home, how would he or she find something new they like?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Mar 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/13/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1. It really depends on the activity.

2. I prefer to shop online for most everything.

3. I prefer talking in person but I can understand how a text would be quicker sometimes for short quick, chats.

4. Typing is much, much quicker for me.

5. Eating out is more fun.


----------



## Jughead (Mar 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/13/2014
> 
> 
> ...


1. For sporting events, I prefer to watch. For anything involving food, I prefer to participate. 
2. Try to avoid internet shopping as I don't like to give my credit card number online. However, I try to avoid the malls even more. I only go to the mall when I absolutely have to.
3. In person
4. Writing
5. Both.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/13/2014
> 
> 
> ...


1. depends on the activity 
2. defiantly a girl question but ...malls
3.all.
4. both but typing has turned my longhand skills to mush.. not that they were great in the first place.
5.both


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 14, 2014)

The Friday Five
3/13/2014


Do you prefer


1.    To watch or participate? Participate

 2.  Malls, catalog shopping, or the Internet? Internet

3.    To talk to people by telephone, in person, e-mail or text? In person

4.   Typing or writing? Typing

5.   Eat in or eat out? See question #1


----------



## skye (Mar 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/13/2014
> 
> 
> ...





1.  To watch or participate? I prefer   lookie lookie!!!!  LOL

2.Malls and Internet

3.Good old telephone and person

4. I do like both

5.OMG eat out out out out!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spoonman (Mar 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/13/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1.   well I guess that all depends on the activity      for the most part I would say participate

2. catalog

3.  in person

4. typing

5.  eat in          

wait  what am I eating out?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/13/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1. Watch, and then participate.

2. Internet.

3. E-mail, text. Not a very verbal guy. 

4. Both.

5. In.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Mar 15, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 15, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/13/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1.  If it is bull riding or mud wrestling, I would rather watch.  If it involves people enjoying a great lemon merenge pie, I would rather participate.

2.  I shop via the internet whenever it is practical or feasible to do so.

3.  I prefer one on one discussions with people and being a people person, very much thrive on up close and personal contact and interaction with people.  And very much enjoy discussions with interesting and interested people.  But for discussion of controversial topics, message boarding is probably more comfortable for me.  E-mail is great for communications though.  I don't text.  Need to start doing that though I guess.  I don't like the phone so much.

4.  Definitely typing as I type very efficiently.  My hand writing has suffered as a consequence too because it is frustrating not to be able to write as efficiently and quickly as I can type.

5.  I prefer to eat in whenever practical.  And unless we are meeting friends/family at a restaurant someplace, we generally order take out and go home to enjoy it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 15, 2014)

The Friday Five
3/13/2014


Do you prefer


1.    To watch or participate?  Participate

 2.  Malls, catalog shopping, or the Internet? I hate shopping, I want it I go buy it.

3.    To talk to people by telephone, in person, e-mail or text? In person

4.   Typing or writing? Typing

5.   Eat in or eat out?  Eating at home.




​


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 15, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Friday Five
> ...



Somebody's muffin.


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Coyote (Mar 16, 2014)

1.    To watch or participate?

Most times...I'm a watcher...

 2.  Malls, catalog shopping, or the Internet?

Catalogs or Internet -- I don't like crowds

3.    To talk to people by telephone, in person, e-mail or text?

e-mail or in person

4.   Typing or writing?

No preference there

5.   Eat in or eat out?  

Both really 



[/SIZE][/FONT][/CENTER][/QUOTE]


----------



## SayMyName (Mar 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/13/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1. Depending on what we are talking about, I like to watch, but mostly participate. Watching can be very stimulating.

2. Internet. I can get exactly what I am looking for and fast.

3. I like to talk in person. I don't even own a phone any more and I do fine. If people want to meet with me they know they have to email me or call my wife and leave a message.

4. I like to write, though out of necessity the laptop and the internet forces the need to type.

5. I like to eat in, though its nice going out to a pub and having a burger and beer every now and then. In Stockholm, the food is not that great in most places anyway, and is expensive. Two beers and burgers will cost you $60 easily. I make much better at home.


----------



## SayMyName (Mar 17, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/7/14
> 
> 
> ...



1. Which do you think reveals more about a person, the contents of their refrigerator or the contents of their glove compartment?

*Their refridgerator.*

2. When you visit someone's home, what are you most interested in looking at? Do you ever open cabinets to take a peek inside? 

*I am not interested in looking at anything but them as I am talking and visiting. Although, I occasionally would browse the bathroom medicinal cabinets of women I was dating prior to my latest marriage. Don't know why.*

3. If you could make it so that one person on earth was physically incapable of telling lies or keeping secrets, celebrities & politicians included, who would you choose?

*The President of the United States.*

4. Have you ever spilled the beans on someone else's secret? If so, what was it?

*I don't think I have. I may have filled in the blanks once there was an investigation, but I don't remember initiating anything.*

5. Have you ever kept a diary? If so, was it top secret? What did you write about? Have you ever sneaked a peak at someone else diary?

*Yes, I kept one. I never wrote about anything that would qualify as secret, though maybe a little erotic and not openly shared. I eventually destroyed them all. As for have I sneaked a peak into someone else's,  why yes I have. I went to empty the garbage once and found a diary in it. From what I could tell by reading in it, the journal belonged to a young college girl that lived in the building above. I enjoyed reading many parts of it before placing it back into the trash.*


----------



## syrenn (Mar 21, 2014)

The Friday Five
3/21/14



Spring has Sprung!



1. What signifies the start of spring for you?

2. Do you go on a spring cleaning spree?

3. Is spring just a date or have you really left winter behind?

4. Do you have any springtime traditions?

5. Is spring the single for you to put away your winter clothes?





​


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 21, 2014)

The Friday Five
3/21/14



Spring has Sprung!



1. What signifies the start of spring for you?  

Being able to use the outdoor pool.

2. Do you go on a spring cleaning spree?  

Eh?  What you talkin bout, Willis?

3. Is spring just a date or have you really left winter behind?  

Where I am, it is definitely behind.

4. Do you have any springtime traditions?  

Nope.  

5. Is spring the signal for you to put away your winter clothes? 

Well, I don't really have any winter clothes; the difference is now I can wear short sleeved tops instead of long sleeves.


----------



## R.D. (Mar 21, 2014)

1. What signifies the start of spring for you? Just the date

2. Do you go on a spring cleaning spree? You bet!  After the winter of candles, cooking  and fires with closed windows it time clean 

3. Is spring just a date or have you really left winter behind? Winter weather is still here for us.  

4. Do you have any springtime traditions? Just cleaning and bringing out brighter lighter throws, pillows and chachkies 

5. Is spring the single for you to put away your winter clothes? Not altogether but the nice ballet flats come out of the closet


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 21, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/21/14
> Spring has Sprung!
> 1. What signifies the start of spring for you?
> ...


Spring begins with the first rehearsal of the Easter Pageant on the Hillside.  Right after Lent begins, my church begins rehearsing a Passion Play.  There are costumed actors creating the action on the hillside that begins at the church parking lot and rises toward the High school on the crest.  These actors pantomime their roles while voice actors provide the dialogue and sound from the shelter of a booth fitted with microphones and amplifiers.  I am a voice actor.  My favorite 'speaking' role is that of the two thieves crucified beside Christ.  I get to scream my head off as the actors on the hill drive nails into them.

On the first really warm, sunny day of Spring, I wash the windows in my house, the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate.  I named my house Pimplebutt after visiting Newport, Rhode Island and the seaside 'cottages' there.  Magnificent mansions laid out along Bellevue Avenue.  All these homes were named.  Marble House.  Breakers. Kingscote.  I figured if these places could bear names, why not mine!  So, the windows get washed, the very last of the Christmas tree needles are finally found and vacuumed away, the hardwood floors get polished and the garage gets swept.

Now, about leaving winter behind.  This year it's not up to any mere mortal to leave winter behind but it's winter's responsibility to leave us behind.   The season has been interminable.  If winter decides it's time for the tulips to bloom, the daffodils to pop and the trees to finally leaf out, that is her decision, not mine.  I'm powerless.

A week from Monday is baseball opening day here in Pittsburgh.  But I've seen the Pirates snowed out in early April before.  I'll buy a package of hot dogs and a six pack of Iron City and a bag of charcoal and imagine myself enjoying a Sunday afternoon in the PNC Park club boxes, but I know that fantasy won't play itself out as a reality until late May.

Meanwhile, I'll keep a rotation of sweatshirts in my dresser.  The T shirts and short sleeved polo shirts and sunblock can wait until they are necessary.  Shorts and tennis shoes and coolers packed with ice and beer will come in their own good time.  Maybe this winter has worn me down to a nub, but this too shall pass.


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 21, 2014)

syrenn said:


> 1. What signifies the start of spring for you?
> 
> 2. Do you go on a spring cleaning spree?
> 
> ...



*1.* The Redbuds, Wild Plums and Japanese Magnolias bloom ... It is spring.

*2.* I do "Spring Cleaning" about four times a year ... Just about every season I do the extra heavy duty cleaning of everything.
The garage, boat, attic and flowerbeds get extra attention in Spring and Fall ... Painting and extra Holiday cleaning in the Summer and Winter.
Baseboards, light fixtures(disassembled and washed in sink), cabinets, drawers and closets ... Once a season.

*3.* Winter is long gone by the time Spring on the calendar arrives here ... Already been mowing grass ... Already planted the early stuff like lettuce and herbs.
We might get a cold snap before Easter, but nothing serious.

*4.* The White Bass do a run on the river every Spring ... You can catch them all day long as long as you have bait ... First time to get the boat on the water each year.
They live in running water, are hard hitters and fighters ... You can keep 25 a day on Toledo Bend (50 boat limit other waterways) ... I don't care to eat them so I throw them back.
I caught one 3 years ago that was over 6 lbs ... That afternoon at lunch the game warden informed me that I threw the State Record back (The standing record is 4.18 lbs the last place I checked).

*5.* I have two large walk-in closets in the master bathroom ... One is for dress clothes and the other is for casual clothes, gun safe and stuff ... No need to store seasonal clothing separately.

.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 21, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/21/14
> 
> 
> ...



1.sprinkler repair
2. a small one
3. left winter behind
4. a trip to Joshua tree national monument.
5. yes, since this is southern  California it's a change from long to short sleeves.


----------



## Spoonman (Mar 21, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/21/14
> 
> 
> ...



1. Longer sunlight at night after the closck change

2. No, I'm pretty much a hoarder  lol

3. Oh I've left winter behind.  I'm in spring mode and thinking about warmer weather activities

4.  Turn over the garder, get the summer equipment out and ready, store the winter equipment, but seeds

5. No, don't really have winter clothes other than a coat.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2014)

The Friday Five
3/21/14



Spring has Sprung!

1. What signifies the start of spring for you?   *It isn't a date on a calendar, but rather that point that we don't EXPECT to need a jacket when we go someplace.*

2. Do you go on a spring cleaning spree?  *Good heavens no.  But we do put away some winter stuff and get out the summer stuff.*

3. Is spring just a date or have you really left winter behind?  *Not a date at all, but it is a sense that winter is done.*

4. Do you have any springtime traditions?  *Just putting the spring months on a quarterly newsletter I write and publish.*

5. Is spring the single for you to put away your winter clothes?  *I don't have any winter clothes.  Or summer clothes.  Just clothes.*


----------



## Anitabeme (Mar 21, 2014)

Spring has Sprung!



1. What signifies the start of spring for you?

The magnolia blooming in the backyard, even though it always blooms too early and all of the flowers die when it freezes...stupid thing!

2. Do you go on a spring cleaning spree?

Doing it right now!

3. Is spring just a date or have you really left winter behind?

It still gets cold, so I haven't given up on it yet...

4. Do you have any springtime traditions?

No.

5. Is spring the single for you to put away your winter clothes?

I never "put them away"...they stay where they've always been!


----------



## Connery (Mar 21, 2014)

1. Went swimming then Grilled Salmon outside.

2. Changed places for my motorcycle.

3. This Spring was important deep freeze winter.

4. Look for wood to chop

5. Changed fedoras from heavy weight felt  to  a lighter weight felt.


----------



## SayMyName (Mar 23, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/21/14
> 
> Spring has Sprung!
> ...



Spring has Sprung!

1. What signifies the start of spring for you?

Sunny weather and blossoms.

2. Do you go on a spring cleaning spree?

Not anymore. I am constantly on the road overseas, and only have one large roller, one large base camp duffle, and one 45 liter pack with contents to my name as far as belongings. The house is rented and the car sold awhile ago.

3. Is spring just a date or have you really left winter behind?

I love leaving winter behind, but it depends where I am at if I can leave it behind.

4. Do you have any springtime traditions?

Getting out more?

5. Is spring the signal for you to put away your winter clothes?

Not in Stockholm.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 23, 2014)

1. What signifies the start of spring for you?  _Hearing the birds in the morning, Tulips, more people outside working in their yards._

2. Do you go on a spring cleaning spree?  _Always, not just Spring._

3. Is spring just a date or have you really left winter behind?  _Nope, unfortunately we have not left Winter behind just yet._

4. Do you have any Springtime traditions?  _I buy Summer clothes in the Spring. My sisters and I plan Fall vacations in the Spring.  This year - Nashville._

5. Is spring the signal for you to put away your winter clothes?  _I do switch closets for Winter and Summer clothing._


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Mar 23, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/21/14
> 
> 
> ...



1. The first tulips pushing up through the soil.

2. Yes, with the windows open if at all possible. 

3. Around here, it's just a date as March is usually our snowiest month.

4. Not usually but since my daughter is old enough now, we may do a spring craft this year.

5. Not around here. It's too cold. LOL


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 23, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/21/14
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 23, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 3/21/14
> 
> 
> ...



Spring is the day on the calendar marked 'First day of Spring'.  Other than that, my answers are no.


----------



## theliq (Mar 23, 2014)

Connery said:


> 1. Went swimming then Grilled Salmon outside.
> 
> 2. Changed places for my motorcycle.
> 
> ...



Hummmmm

1.Went swimming up North and thought I saw a CROC.


2.Put on my shades to reduce the glare,it was a CROC.


3.This Spring there are a lot more CROCS.


4.Looked around to see if the CROCS,had krept behind me.


5.Changed my underwear for fresh ones.........Fcuk them CROCS give me the SHITS

Steve


----------



## Vikrant (Mar 24, 2014)

The Friday Five
3/21/14



Spring has Sprung!



1. What signifies the start of spring for you?
- People's clothing

2. Do you go on a spring cleaning spree?
- No

3. Is spring just a date or have you really left winter behind?
- It adds excitement that summer is coming

4. Do you have any springtime traditions?
- No

5. Is spring the single for you to put away your winter clothes?
- Yep


----------



## daws101 (Mar 25, 2014)

theliq said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Went swimming then Grilled Salmon outside.
> ...


hey steve it's Autumn  there isn't it?!


----------



## theliq (Mar 25, 2014)

daws101 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



Well you could call it that Dawsie but we really only have two seasons in Western Australia,summer and winter which is very mild by your standards....the other two seasons are blurred into either or either...Bloody HOT or Mild ........ nice to speak to you Dawsie,keep well.steve


----------



## daws101 (Mar 26, 2014)

theliq said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


 here in socal we have the same two seasons sometimes this past "winter" never materialized.


----------



## boedicca (Mar 26, 2014)

1. What signifies the start of spring for you?

>>> Days are longer, temps are warmer, flowers are flowering


2. Do you go on a spring cleaning spree?

>>> I go through the closets to get rid of stuff...and donate to a local charity.


3. Is spring just a date or have you really left winter behind?

>>> Winter?  What winter. I live in California - and we're having a drought (although it did rain today).


4. Do you have any springtime traditions?

>>> Yes - MARCH MADNESS!


5. Is spring the single for you to put away your winter clothes?

>>> What winter clothes?  I live in California.  I do have some heavy coats, but they just stay in the coat closet.


----------



## syrenn (Mar 27, 2014)

The Friday Five
03/27/2014



In Time




1.   Are you a timely person or are you always late? 


2.   Do you handle your time well or does time get away from you? 


3.   If time travel were possible, what time would you like to visit and what time do you think you would have liked to live in? 


4.   How much time is long enough to live? 


5.   Do you have an internal clock and know what time it always is or are you a clock watcher? 






​


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 28, 2014)

1.Are you a timely person or are you always late? 

I am fairly consistently 5 minutes late.


2.Do you handle your time well or does time get away from you? 

Hmmmm&#8230;..I need some time to think about this one.


3. If time travel were possible, what time would you like to visit and what time do you think you would have liked to live in? 

OMG, so many times and places, I couldn&#8217;t say just one.  


4.How much time is long enough to live?

There is never enough time.  I would like to be immortal.


5.Do you have an internal clock and know what time it always is or are you a clock watcher? 

Jeeze, I just don&#8217;t think about time this much. So many questions about time.  I&#8217;m stressing. I think it&#8217;s time for a break.


----------



## BlackSand (Mar 28, 2014)

syrenn said:


> [FONT="Georgia]
> 
> 1.   Are you a timely person or are you always late?
> 
> ...



*1.* I am a timely person who is never late.

*2.* I do fine with time management, sticking to a schedule when necessary and staying focused.

*3.*Would visit as many different times as I could ... Focusing more on the past than the future.
Would like to have lived in the Caribbean around the early 1700's.

*4.* Until time is ready to take you.

*5.* I have a decent internal clock that a calibrate with a regular clock a couple of time a days.
I don't usually wear a watch unless I am on a very tight schedule.

.


----------



## SayMyName (Mar 28, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 03/27/2014
> 
> 
> ...




1.   Are you a timely person or are you always late? 

*Timely. Very much so.*


2.   Do you handle your time well or does time get away from you? 

*I handle time very well.*


3.   If time travel were possible, what time would you like to visit and what time do you think you would have liked to live in? 

*I read a lot of historical fiction, especially of the time of the Roman Empire and ancient Greece, but I love living in this present age. I love modern times and the conveniences it brings. I don't romanticize misery and sacrifice.*


4.   How much time is long enough to live? 

*I think we have enough time. Any more, and we would just waste it, like everything else.*


5.   Do you have an internal clock and know what time it always is or are you a clock watcher? 
*
Yes. It seems like I do have an eternal clock. I wake up before dawn around the same time without setting a clock.*


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 28, 2014)

1. Are you a timely person or are you always late? 

I am always about 5 minutes early


2. Do you handle your time well or does time get away from you? 

  I wish I did but I tend to be a procrastinator, I also misjudge how long things will take


3. If time travel were possible, what time would you like to visit and what time do you think you would have liked to live in? 
  Nov 12 1955 it was the date of the Enchantment Under the Sea Dance and the Great Hill Valley Lightning Storm. Lightning hit the Clock Tower at precisely 10:04 PM

4. How much time is long enough to live? 

I'd like to live to 90. Old enough but still have my faculties
5. Do you have an internal clock and know what time it always is or are you a clock watcher? 

Notorious clock watcher


----------



## Spiderman (Mar 28, 2014)

> The Friday Five
> 03/27/2014
> 
> 
> ...



I am always early.  In my book 5 minutes early is still 10 minutes late




> 2. Do you handle your time well or does time get away from you?



I can lose track of time when engrossed in a project but I only allow myself that luxury when i have no other committments




> 3. If time travel were possible, what time would you like to visit and what time do you think you would have liked to live in?



I would visit all the great ages of the past but if I had to pick one it would be the Renaissance.   




> 4. How much time is long enough to live?



A millenia



> 5. Do you have an internal clock and know what time it always is or are you a clock watcher?



I don't wear a watch and can usually come within 15 minutes of the time of day.  I can tell myself what time to wake up in the morning no alarm clock needed.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 28, 2014)

1. Are you a timely person or are you always late? 
_Not real late but 15 minutes is like being early to me._


2. Do you handle your time well or does time get away from you? 
_Work time, very well.  Personal things, pretty well but sometimes ..._


3. If time travel were possible, what time would you like to visit and what time do you think you would have liked to live in? 
_100 years into the future.  _


4. How much time is long enough to live?
_There'll never be a long enough time to live.  I'm so happy where I am right now._


5. Do you have an internal clock and know what time it always is or are you a clock watcher?
_Yes, I have an internal clock that's why I'm so sensitive to Springing forward and Falling behind. _


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 28, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 03/27/2014
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Mar 28, 2014)

Spiderman said:


> > The Friday Five
> > 03/27/2014
> >
> >
> ...



You're Kramer?!


----------



## Jughead (Mar 28, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 03/27/2014
> 
> 
> ...


1. On time.

2. Handle it well for the most part.

3. I always admired the roaring 20's. The era of Al Capone and Johnny Dillinger. For me, the roaring 20's would have been an interesting era to have lived in. To visit, I would pick 100 years into the future just to see what has changed.

4. I'd be happy to live to be 90.

5. Not a clock watcher.


----------



## Montrovant (Mar 28, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 03/27/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1. I don't have a lot of schedules to meet these days.  The ones I have I generally do meet, but I don't think that makes me an on-time type of person.  I don't know if I can really give an answer.

2. My time gets away from me.  On the other hand, it's not as though I usually have something else important I should have been doing.  

3. I don't think I'd want to live in any past period.  The future, that I'd like to check out.

4. Until you're not happy anymore.

5. Clock watcher.  I'm bad with time and terrible with dates.


----------



## Spoonman (Mar 28, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 03/27/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1. i would say for most things i tend to be early. at least if i care about them i am early or on time

2. it totally gets away from me.  

3. I was very happy living in the 60's.  to me that wsa a pretty ideal time in many ways.   if i could travel in time i'd love to see this country unspoiled. i'd like to go back to the period of the expansion west.  maybe even early  settlements on the east coast.  but only for a visit, not to live.   

4.  I want to live as long as I can.  heck, i'd live forever if i could.   but in reality, i think as long as you are in relatively good health, pain free and able to still do things.  

5. i totally have an internal clock.  I'm usually at least within a half hour of the right time.  in the morning i always wake up a few minutes before the alarm goes off.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 28, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 03/27/2014
> 
> 
> ...



good ones....of course the fridge people will fuck it up


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Mar 28, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 03/27/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1. Very timely. In fact, I always try to be at least 15 minutes early for everything. I never want anyone waiting for me.

2. Time rarely gets away from me. I get upset when it does.

3. I would like to have lived in medieval England. The days of real knights, instead of the plastic ones we have today.

4. Long enough to do everything you want to do, but not long enough to be a drag on others.

5. I can usually know what time it is to within 15 minutes. (I also have an almost fool proof internal compass.  )


----------



## Spiderman (Mar 28, 2014)

Zoom-boing said:


> Spiderman said:
> 
> 
> > > The Friday Five
> ...



You know I have never seen one episode of that show.

After watching that clip I know I didn't miss anything


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 28, 2014)

Spiderman said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Spiderman said:
> ...



It's dark humor.  Julia Louis-Dreyfus who plays Elaine said once in an interview, nobody on earth could like these people.  

They're annoying but the irony always makes me laugh.  I saw Jerry Seinfeld on Jimmy Fallon and he was really funny.  I guess you just have to be in a certain mood to have fun watching.  If nothing else, it's pretty creative.


----------



## daws101 (Mar 28, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 03/27/2014
> 
> 
> ...


1.timely 
2. some of each
3. visit. the time of Jesus to separate fact from fiction 
 live in: now   
4.life must be lived in the time allotted don't waste time on the petty or the unnecessary.  
5. I'm fairly good at knowing the time with in a few min of the actual time.
haven't worn a watch in years ,my cell has a clock in it..


----------



## syrenn (Apr 4, 2014)

_The Friday Five
04/04/2014



Do you believe in&#8230;






1.	Do you believe in life after death or reincarnation?

2.	Do you believe in intelligent life in other parts of the universe or that we are the only ones?

3.	Do you believe in the concept of &#8220;karma&#8221; The idea that you get back everything you put out in the universe? 

4.	Do you believe in ghosts and the supernatural?

5.	Do you believe that we are or were visited by &#8220;aliens&#8221; 





_​


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 4, 2014)

The Friday Five
04/04/2014

Do you believe in&#8230;

1. Do you believe in life after death or reincarnation?
No.  Wishful thinking.  Sad to say.

2. Do you believe in inelegant life in other parts of the universe or that we are the only ones?
"Inelegant life"?  I have no idea what that means.  Oh!  A typo?  Intelligent life?  I am somewhat open minded about other life forms in the universe.  Who knows?  I suppose it is possible.

3. Do you believe in the concept of &#8220;karma&#8221; The idea that you get back everything you put out in the universe? 
Not, not at all. Again, it is wishful thinking on the part of those who either want a reward for behaving well or revenge on people they don't like.  

4. Do you believe in ghosts and the supernatural?
No.  I'm pretty much a complete cynic when it comes to an afterlife, ghosts, karma, etc. 

5. Do you believe that we are or were visited by &#8220;aliens&#8221; 
Not likely.  I go with the 'anything is possible, I suppose.'  But I am not one who 'believes' in this and thinks that the so-called 'evidence' presented proves anything.  

One thing I will give more credence to, however, is some kind of 6th sense.  I do think there is more to the senses that we use on a daily basis, that we have not yet fully evolved in that way.  However, I don't think this is anything spiritual or other worldly, just science.


----------



## Grandma (Apr 4, 2014)

1 Yes
2 Yes
3 Yes
4 Yes
5 Yes


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 4, 2014)

syrenn said:


> _The Friday Five
> 04/04/2014
> 
> 
> ...



why would aliens not contact us by now?


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 4, 2014)

1. Do you believe in life after death or reincarnation?

_No, I believe your life is like a book. You write the book of your life and when you are done it is put on a shelf. Some books get reread, some do not_

2. Do you believe in intelligent life in other parts of the universe or that we are the only ones?

_  I believe it is extremely rare and that most life on other planets is nothing more than slime. Conditions have to be perfect. If there is intelligent life it is hundreds of lightyears away_

3. Do you believe in the concept of &#8220;karma&#8221; The idea that you get back everything you put out in the universe? 

_ karma seems like a childs way of saying.....You will get yours in the end, you will be sorry_

4. Do you believe in ghosts and the supernatural?

_No, at this point in our existence we would have tens of billions of ghosts _

5. Do you believe that we are or were visited by &#8220;aliens&#8221;

_  No, life is too rare and livable planets are too far apart_


----------



## Jughead (Apr 4, 2014)

syrenn said:


> _The Friday Five
> 04/04/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1. Yes, in life after death.

2. I believe that there have been too many sightings including some mass sightings with no explanation, so I would have to lean towards yes.

3. no.

4. It was no before, but after some research, I'd have to lean towards yes.

5. No, I don't believe that we are currently being visited by aliens. However, I do believe that we have been in the past. If I could ask any POTUS any question, this would be it.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 4, 2014)

syrenn said:


> _The Friday Five
> 04/04/2014
> 
> Do you believe in
> ...


.


----------



## Granny (Apr 4, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five is something I have enjoyed on many forums. How about we all have some fun with it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm - sometimes Granny wishes

1. Absolutely no idea - didn't have many toys that I recall
2. Wasn't around children - recall my mother saying, "You was so desperate for somebody to play with, you'd even play with them little pickaninnies." Once I found myself in an orphanage I finally had kids to play with
3. Can't remember the name, but we would swing each other around in circles, let go, land ... however.  *I* always landed like a ballerina because God forbid I should ever be unladylike (early childhood training)
4. Absolutely no idea
5. Sharing, in an orphanage, is tough - but we had great imaginations!!!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Apr 4, 2014)

1. Do you believe in life after death or reincarnation?
Not sure, there is certainly "something" that exist in the same plane as we do. Just don't know what it is.

2. Do you believe in intelligent life in other parts of the universe or that we are the only ones? Of course there is intelligent life somewhere else in the universe. Do the math.

3. Do you believe in the concept of &#8220;karma&#8221; The idea that you get back everything you put out in the universe? No, but I do believe you reap what you sow.

4. Do you believe in ghosts and the supernatural?
Yes. Experienced it many times. My house was built in 1895, way-way too many unexplainable things over the years.

5. Do you believe that we are or were visited by &#8220;aliens&#8221; 
Seriously doubt it. Only way that is possible is if there are true worm holes or the ability to fold time somehow. There is simply no kind of energy that can propel a space craft such distances. Again it comes down to mathematics.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 4, 2014)

Do you believe in






*1.	Do you believe in life after death or reincarnation?*

yup

*2.	Do you believe in intelligent life in other parts of the universe or that we are the only ones?*

yes 

they are most likely unaware of us 

*3.	Do you believe in the concept of karma The idea that you get back everything you put out in the universe?* 

not exactly but sometimes it seems like it 

*4.	Do you believe in ghosts and the supernatural?*

i do we have a long dead cat 

that has seemed to move with us 

you can feel her bounce on and walk across the bed from time to time 

*5.	Do you believe that we are or were visited by aliens*

maybe not us perhaps the planet 

they would not at this point have a reason to look for us 

in the big picture our noise has not reached them yet 

not for another 300 years


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 4, 2014)

Do you believe in&#8230;

1. Do you believe in life after death or reincarnation?

_I really want to believe but I just don't know.  I'm going to see that movie Heaven is for real, based on a true story.  I love NDE stories.  Have any?_

2. Do you believe in intelligent life in other parts of the universe or that we are the only ones?

_There has to be other life out there._

3. Do you believe in the concept of &#8220;karma&#8221; The idea that you get back everything you put out in the universe? 

_Just in case, I try not to create any bad feelings at all.  Doesn't always work but I try._

4. Do you believe in ghosts and the supernatural?

_Yes but it scares me so I try not to think about that, especially at night._

5. Do you believe that we are or were visited by &#8220;aliens&#8221; 

_Yes, I think there are some right here at USMB._


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 4, 2014)

syrenn said:


> _The Friday Five
> 04/04/2014Do you believe in
> 
> 1.	Do you believe in life after death or reincarnation?
> ...


If there's anything to this re-incarnation business, I would prefer to come back as a dog in my family.  They are spoiled beyond reclamation.  I turned off the alarm clock at 6:30 this morning, showered, dressed, made breakfast and went to work in the rain.  Daisy the Mutt, on the other hand, rolled over, snored and slept the sleep of the contented as the rain pelted the roof.

As to intelligent life elsewhere, I would first have to be convinced that I live amongst intelligent life forms here on earth.  But given the vast expanse of the universe, I think there is a very strong probability that there are planets inhabited by beings who might rival our earthly accomplishments.

While I don't believe that there are strict rules to the concept of karma,  somehow it works.  Someone could live a life of total dastardliness and then suffer massive heart problems (Dick Cheney, I'm looking at you!) while someone else could live a life of virtue and generosity and be lauded and awarded for their kindnesses. 

I do not believe in ghosts.  I think the notion of ghosts speaks directly to our arrogance.  If there were ghosts, animals would haunt us as well as humans.

Aliens haven't visited us.  And why are all the claims of alien visitation made by hillbillies?  Would someone travel millions of miles, light years in fact, just to drop by some trailer park in Arkansas?


----------



## Granny (Apr 4, 2014)

1. Do you believe in life after death or reincarnation?

I'm not going to question it, but I do find it very comforting to believe there is an afterlife in a place better than the one we're in.

2. Do you believe in intelligent life in other parts of the universe or that we are the only ones? 

I don't know if there is intelligent life elsewhere but I'm not expecting any kind of alien invasions here or being kidnapped by any aliens.

3. Do you believe in the concept of karma The idea that you get back everything you put out in the universe? 

That every thought of everybody who ever lived from the beginning of time and in time to come somehow collects somewhere and affects everything else for eternity is a little much for me, but I do believe that "what goes around, comes around."

4. Do you believe in ghosts and the supernatural?

No.  If there is something "supernatural" I hope they are guardian angels.

5. Do you believe that we are or were visited by aliens

Not really.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 4, 2014)

syrenn said:


> _The Friday Five
> 04/04/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1. No

2. Most likely yes

3. No

4. No

5. Unlikely, but possible


----------



## R.D. (Apr 4, 2014)

Do you believe in


1.	Do you believe in life after death or reincarnation? No

2.	Do you believe in intelligent life in other parts of the universe or that we are the only ones? Just us

3.	Do you believe in the concept of karma The idea that you get back everything you put out in the universe?  No

4.	Do you believe in ghosts and the supernatural?  Not sure. 

5.	Do you believe that we are or were visited by aliens.  No


----------



## boedicca (Apr 4, 2014)

1. Do you believe in life after death or reincarnation?

No. I believe something happens to our energy, but find it pointless to worry about what happens when we die.

2. Do you believe in intelligent life in other parts of the universe or that we are the only ones?

Absolutely.  The universe if vast, and I believe that life will develop where possible.

3. Do you believe in the concept of karma The idea that you get back everything you put out in the universe?

I believe that actions have consequences, some good, some bad.   We should be mindful of that when we act.

4. Do you believe in ghosts and the supernatural?

No.  But I love supernatural fiction.

5. Do you believe that we are or were visited by aliens

It's possible, but I doubt it.  Aliens who are advanced enough to visit earth would likely have started harvesting us for food and resources by now.   The odds are that Kanamits will find us instead of ET.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 4, 2014)

syrenn said:


> _The Friday Five
> 04/04/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1. i beleive there is an afterlife, a heaven.  

2. reading posts in the politics section, i question how much intelligent life is on this planet.   But yes, I believe there is other intelligent life on another planet somewhere in the universe.  

3. I don't believe in Karma as in a force that if you do something bad, something bad will eventually happen to you.    but i do believe in priciple if you do good things, good things will come in return.

4. No.  while i believe we have a spirit i don't think those spirits are wandering around  haunting us

5.   No.  while i believ there is intelligent life elswhere they haven't figured out how to travel millions of lightyears to earth.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 4, 2014)

*1.	Do you believe in life after death or reincarnation?*

I believe in life after death without reservation.  So ya'll treat me good lest thee be haunted.

*2.	Do you believe in intelligent life in other parts of the universe or that we are the only ones?*

Let's just say that it just doesn't seem reasonable to me that we are alone in this vast universe.  

*3.	Do you believe in the concept of karma The idea that you get back everything you put out in the universe? *

Only in the sense that I believe that collectively we will reap what we sow and the concept that the sins of the fathers will be visited upon the children, even unto the fourth and fifth generations.  But I also believe in forgiveness and redemption and that One paid my debts in that regard.

*4.	Do you believe in ghosts and the supernatural?*

In the supernatural--a spirit world--I believe without reservation.  In ghosts as we think of ghosts?  I have not personally experienced such and there seems to be no conclusive proof.  But so many reasonable people have experienced these thngs, that I lean strongly to the conclusion that they exist.

*5.	Do you believe that we are or were visited by aliens *

Again belief is impossible since I have not experienced such and there is no conclusive proof to point to.  But enough reasonable people have testified to visitations by aliens that I have to believe there is something to that whether or not it is being interpreted accurately.  So I am a strong probabilist when it comes to this.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 4, 2014)

Do you believe in


1.	Do you believe in life after death or reincarnation?

Not sure...I think this question is a journey that will only be answered at death  I tend to believe in some sort of reincarnation, whether that involves a way-station for souls such as Tir na n-Og, where the wait until they are ready to return to the land of the living or whether the soul is reincarnated directly...I don't know.  Maybe our souls return to God, a part of God, to split off again later when a new life comes into being 


2.	Do you believe in intelligent life in other parts of the universe or that we are the only ones?

Yes - the universe is unfathomably vast and old, it's bound to contain more life 


3.	Do you believe in the concept of karma The idea that you get back everything you put out in the universe? 

Absolutely.

4.	Do you believe in ghosts and the supernatural?
I don't know...I tend to be skeptical and want evidence, but I want to believe.

5.	Do you believe that we are or were visited by aliens 
Don't know. 






[/COLOR][/FONT][/SIZE][/I][/CENTER][/QUOTE]


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## HelenaHandbag (Apr 4, 2014)

syrenn said:


> _The Friday Five
> 04/04/2014
> 
> 
> ...


1) Not sure. But it makes as much sense as sentient, self-aware, reasoning life springing forth from a blob of protoplasm.

2) Yes.

3) After a fashion. I also think that there is an element in belief of your own deservingness to receive back that which you give.

4) To an extent. I find the concept of supernatural a bit of a misnomer. What if it is completely natural, yet we just can't explain it with current knowledge?

5) Yes. I also believe there is a real possibility that we ourselves could be an alien race. Perhaps even a quarantined race. Wrap your head around that.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 4, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 04/04/2014
> 
> 
> ...



Asimov was once asked if he dreaded the prospect that death was eternal after life (or words along such lines).  He said that he had been "dead" for BILLIONS of years before he was ever born, and that didn't bother him in the least, "then."  My answer is basically "who da fuk knows?"  But I suspect that our sentience and "soul" does exist outside of our physical shell, and it might very well exist before our births as well as after our deaths on Earth.



syrenn said:


> 2.	Do you believe in intelligent life in other parts of the universe or that we are the only ones?



Again, I don't "know," but I believe it to be highly unlikely that in a Universe as vast as ours, we happen to have arisen in the ONLY place capable of crafting and sustaining such life.



syrenn said:


> 3.	Do you believe in the concept of &#8220;karma&#8221; The idea that you get back everything you put out in the universe?



Not really.  My grandfather did.  He often used to say "cast your bread upon the water."  I suspect there is a kernel of truth in the concept.



syrenn said:


> 4.	Do you believe in ghosts and the supernatural?



I don't rule it out entirely, but no, I don't really believe in "ghosts."  As for the supernatural, I take that as meaning anything above and beyond that which we can explain by our understanding of natural scientific law. So, like HelenaHandbag suggested, I suspect that what we think of as "super" natural may not be above and beyond the laws of nature, really.  They might just be beyond our ability to see or comprehend all of those laws.



syrenn said:


> 5.	Do you believe that we are or were visited by &#8220;aliens&#8221;



I wonder if we not only came from the dust of stars but also are a people whose genetic seeds came from older civilizations?  Or maybe it's a loop-back and what we see as "aliens" are actually just "us" from a far distant past or far distant "future."

I'm ok with the confusion.  There are lots of things we don't know and are not yet equipped to properly grasp anyway.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 4, 2014)

syrenn said:


> _The Friday Five
> 04/04/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1. i feel strongly that "dead is dead".  No less; no more.

2. Believing we on Earth are the ONLY intelligent (and that's open to question) life form is arrogance at its worst.  Now what we regard as "life" and what some other form might consider "life" - well THAT is a pig of a different odor.

3. I have never done a "good deed" in hope of getting something back.  But I have occasionally given in to the urge to do such a thing and an always pleased and amazed when something good comes my way very quickly.  I guess that's "karma" of sorts.

4. Having had a couple of experiences I can't otherwise explain I have come to feel that there are things going on that are beyond normal comprehension.  

5.   No question we have been visited by beings from other places (whether planets, dimensions or times).  By proof of that I submit Our Kenyan (Kenya might be the name of a planet as well as of a country) President.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 4, 2014)

syrenn said:


> _The Friday Five
> 04/04/2014
> 
> 
> ...


1.Once upon a time, I, Chuang Chou, dreamt I was a butterfly, fluttering hither and thither, to all intents and purposes a butterfly. I was conscious only of my happiness as a butterfly, unaware that I was Chou. Soon I awaked, and there I was, veritably myself again. Now I do not know whether I was then a man dreaming I was a butterfly, or whether I am now a butterfly, dreaming I am a man.

2. there is no reason not to think there is no life elsewhere in the universe. we can only hope they're more civilized than we are.
or as monty python's  galaxy song puts it.. "pray that there's intelligent life somewhere up in space cus' there's bugger all down here on earth!"
3. yes
4. maybe
5. see answer two.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 4, 2014)

syrenn said:


> _The Friday Five
> 04/04/2014
> 
> Do you believe in
> ...



I believe in everything except number 1.

See ya next Friday.


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 4, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > _The Friday Five
> ...



That was very efficient, Wolfie.


----------



## skye (Apr 4, 2014)

YES to everything on The Friday Five 04/04/2014


----------



## Connery (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes
Yes
Yes
Yes
Yes
Yes
No


----------



## theliq (Apr 5, 2014)

Connery said:


> Yes
> Yes
> Yes
> Yes
> ...



Come on Connery.....YOU can do better than one word answers,we expect a little more than that from YOU.steve


----------



## Connery (Apr 5, 2014)

theliq said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > Yes
> ...




ok


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 5, 2014)

Connery said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



Like on a school test: Do you believe in ghosts?  Explain.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Apr 5, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > _The Friday Five
> ...



How can you believe in ghosts if you don't believe in some kind of life after death?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 5, 2014)

IlarMeilyr said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Excellent question. I should of specified reincarnation for the 1st question and paranormal activity for the ghost one. I was in a hurry when I wrote it, LOL.


----------



## Connery (Apr 5, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



yes


----------



## syrenn (Apr 10, 2014)

_The Friday Five
04/11/2014




Sleepy Time



1)	Where is the strangest place you have ever fallen asleep?

2)	Have you ever fallen asleep during work, class or something important?

3)	Can you fall asleep anywhere or just in your own bed?

4)	Do you feel you get enough sleep?

5)	Are you a light sleeper or dead to the world sleeper? 







_​


----------



## theliq (Apr 10, 2014)

syrenn said:


> _The Friday Five
> 04/11/2014
> 
> 
> ...



Use to years ago.....

I'd FIND THEM

     FEEL THEM

     FCUK THEM

     FLAKE OUT

     FORGET THEM

Sounds Cool but not true in my case although many did


----------



## theliq (Apr 10, 2014)

Connery said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...



Why Con ??????!!!!!!!steve


----------



## Grandma (Apr 11, 2014)

syrenn said:


> The Friday Five
> 04/11/2014
> 
> Sleepy Time
> ...



The courtroom.




> 2)	Have you ever fallen asleep during work, class or something important?



No, if it's important I'm too nervous to fall asleep.




> 3)	Can you fall asleep anywhere or just in your own bed?



 My own bed.




> 4)	Do you feel you get enough sleep?



No. The cat doesn't like foodgivers to sleep more than a couple hours at a time.





> 5)	Are you a light sleeper or dead to the world sleeper?



Usually a VERY light sleeper, unless I'm exhausted. Then I'm dead.


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 11, 2014)

The Friday Five
04/11/2014

Sleepy Time


1) Where is the strangest place you have ever fallen asleep?  I slept a night once, long ago, under a picnic table in a seaside park in Northern California.  

2) Have you ever fallen asleep during work, class or something important?  No.

3) Can you fall asleep anywhere or just in your own bed?  When traveling (train, bus, car, plane) I can easily fall asleep.  Usually no problems sleeping in hotels; I adapt easily to different environments.  I fall asleep when sunbathing, lying on the grass in a park, etc.  

4) Do you feel you get enough sleep?
In general, yes. Sometimes I don't get enough during a work week, but I make up for it on the weekends.  I love to sleep.

5) Are you a light sleeper or dead to the world sleeper?  Lightish.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 11, 2014)

1) Where is the strangest place you have ever fallen asleep?

_I slept in an airport once_

2) Have you ever fallen asleep during work, class or something important?

_No_

3) Can you fall asleep anywhere or just in your own bed?

_Usually, just my bed or recliner_

4) Do you feel you get enough sleep?

_ Always_

5) Are you a light sleeper or dead to the world sleeper? 

_ Once I'm out, I'm dead to the world. I do get up to pee too often though_


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 11, 2014)

Sleepy Time



1) Where is the strangest place you have ever fallen asleep?

_I don't fall asleep usually anywhere but my own bed._

2) Have you ever fallen asleep during work, class or something important?

_I've fallen asleep at work before but just at lunchtime.  I was exhausted._

3) Can you fall asleep anywhere or just in your own bed?

_Usually in my own bed, with my own pillows, familiar surroundings._

4) Do you feel you get enough sleep?

_No.  I get 4-6 hours a night._

5) Are you a light sleeper or dead to the world sleeper? 

_Very light sleeper._


----------



## Jughead (Apr 11, 2014)

syrenn said:


> _The Friday Five
> 04/11/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1. sauna
2. college
3. anywhere
4. yes
5. light sleeper


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 11, 2014)

syrenn said:


> _The Friday Five
> 04/11/2014
> 
> 
> ...



o you didnt even ask about dreams or nightmares


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 11, 2014)

*1)	Where is the strangest place you have ever fallen asleep?*

I'm not sure because I was unconscious at the time.

*2)	Have you ever fallen asleep during work, class or something important?*

Yes.  In my last job in which I worked for the other guy, I was working 12 to 16 hour days.  And I was exhausted much of the time.  More than once I dosed off in my office chair.

*3)	Can you fall asleep anywhere or just in your own bed?*

I can sleep pretty much anywhere--sitting up, lying down.

*4)	Do you feel you get enough sleep?*

According to the charts I don't, but I don't feel sleepy most of the time I am awake so I'm assuming I get enough.

*5)	Are you a light sleeper or dead to the world sleeper? *

Both at different times.  If I'm home alone, I'm a very light sleeper.  If I feel secure and safe, nothing much wakes me up.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 11, 2014)

I had a high school assignment to interview my minister.  The class was an AP English course called "Death and Dying".  My paper was to be an account of the afterlife as expressed by a Catholic priest, my Presbyterian minister, a Rabbi and a Pentecostal preacher.

My minister at that time had a hypnotizingly deep baritone voice and an over heated office.  Within fifteen minutes, I was out like a light seated in an overstuffed leather wingback armchair.

So, the strangest place I ever fell asleep in was his office.  I don't need my own bed, just a comfy chair.

I get plenty of sleep, but I have to assume the posture of a parenthesis to do it.  My little dog, Daisy the Mutt, takes her half of the bed from the middle.  If I roll over or lazily stretch out, I might hurt her.  So, I surrender and let her nap where she lies.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 11, 2014)

syrenn said:


> _The Friday Five
> 04/11/2014
> 
> 
> ...


1. the tech booth at the first live theatre I worked in, it had been a long "hell week" meaning the week before opening night of a new production...
we were do a cue to cue sound and lighting rehearsal.      
2.see answer one
3.sometimes
4. no at my age a two trip to the bathroom night is a luxury. 
5. some of each...


----------



## Connery (Apr 11, 2014)

1. I was at a flea market someone spiked my coffee with 5 tabs of trazadone.

2. Yes all of the above and many more.

3. If I am tired enough

4. No I am running around like my ass is on fire all the time

5. Depends


----------



## boedicca (Apr 11, 2014)

1) Where is the strangest place you have ever fallen asleep?

>>> Backstage in a concert hall.

2) Have you ever fallen asleep during work, class or something important?

>>> I've nodded off a bit in class, but not fallen fully asleep.

3) Can you fall asleep anywhere or just in your own bed?

>>> I'm a restless sleeper, prefer my own bed, but can fall asleep if reasonably comfortable - which means sleeping on airplanes is nearly impossible.

4) Do you feel you get enough sleep?

>>> No.

5) Are you a light sleeper or dead to the world sleeper?

>>> Light sleeper.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 11, 2014)

syrenn said:


> _The Friday Five
> 04/11/2014
> 
> Sleepy Time
> ...



1) At a noisy bar, head on the table, but that may be passed out and it was a long, long time ago.

2) Yes, I have.

3) Usually it is very difficult for me to fall asleep anywhere I'm not used to sleeping.

4) Never

5) Light sleeper, wake up very easily.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 11, 2014)

syrenn said:


> _The Friday Five
> 04/11/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1. in the hatchback of an AMC Hornet.

2. no

3. anywhere. (see #1)

4. no

5. light sleeper


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 11, 2014)

syrenn said:


> _The Friday Five
> 04/11/2014
> 
> Sleepy Time
> ...



1.  On a shelf in a linen closet at about age 3.

2.  Used to until diagnosed with sleep apnea and got it fixed.

3.  Anywhere but on airplanes.  

4.  Is there such a thing as "enough"?

5.  Out.  Until the bladder catches up or somebody mentions my name.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 11, 2014)

syrenn said:


> _The Friday Five
> 04/11/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1.  At a concert while Napalm Death was playing.

2.  Certainly in classes during high school, when I worked at home I would nap a lot. 

3.  I used to be able to sleep anywhere.  Now I need my bed with the elevated head, damn reflux.

4.  I can never get enough sleep. 

5.  I used to be a dead to the world sleeper.  When I was little I slept through my brother throwing up above me (in a bunk bed), my parents coming in and cleaning it up.  Now I tend to wake up moire easily.


----------



## Papageorgio (Apr 11, 2014)

1) Where is the strangest place you have ever fallen asleep? 

When I was 2 years old I fell asleep in a little inner tube in a pool. My mom took the inner tube out from underneath me a I slept floating on the water.

2) Have you ever fallen asleep during work, class or something important? 

No.

3) Can you fall asleep anywhere or just in your own bed? When traveling (train, bus, car, plane)

Depends how tired I am, I'm not a good sleeper when I'm on a bus or a train, unless I'm really tired, then I'm out.

4) Do you feel you get enough sleep?

Never do I feel I get enough, I wake up many times a night.

5) Are you a light sleeper or dead to the world sleeper?

A light sleeper.


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 11, 2014)

syrenn said:


> _The Friday Five
> 04/11/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1.  I can think of quite a few answers for this one, lol.   but I remember one new years eve party.  there was a place in town called the Crystal Lake Inn.  a bunch of guys I went to highschool with rented it out and were living there.   they had a huge party every new years.  I was so drunk at one I ended up losing my car keys. I figured I'd walk home and pick the car up the next day with a spare set of keys.  anyway, walking home I was so trashed I said I have to sit down and rest for a few minutes.  So I sat down and leaned back against a concrete barrier on a small bridge.  the next thing I know I'm being woken up by a cop asking me if I'm ok.  I was also covered by about an inch and a half of snow. 

2. never work, school many times. i've also fallen asleep in the airport waiting area and missed my flight.

3. I've slept in all kinds of conditions, on all kinds of surfaces. I've even fallen asleep in the pouring rain.  so I'd say I can sleep most anywhere if I'm tired enough

4. absolutely not.  I get way less sleep than I need

5.  for the most part I'm a light sleeper.  but there are some nights I am dead to the world


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm a very light sleeper - if you talk to me. I will answer back and join in the conversation. This morning, I woke up to find out that I had been online and did not remember.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Apr 18, 2014)

syrenn said:


> _The Friday Five
> 04/18/2014
> 
> 
> ...



Substituting this week for the OP. Have fun and please participate.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 18, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > _The Friday Five
> ...




thanks....good questions


----------



## Sarah G (Apr 18, 2014)

*All in a days work*

1) What would be your dream job?

_Movie Critic_

2) What is the worst job you've ever had?

_Concession stand at a movie theater.  Burned my hands and arms on the popcorn machine, worked hard long hours and low pay.  I did get to watch parts of movies on my breaks though. _

3) Have you ever volunteered for a job that was more work than your real job?

_Volunteer work for the Democrats.  _

4) What do you think the worst job in the world is?

_Being a migrant worker. _ 

5) What is the longest position you've ever held?

_20 years with an engineering/architectural firm. _


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 18, 2014)

All in a days work



1) What would be your dream job?  Too personal.

2) What is the worst job you've ever had? Too personal.

3) Have you ever volunteered for a job that was more work than your real job?

No.

4) What do you think the worst job in the world is?

Truth?  There are very many terrible jobs in the world. Being a child laborer is possibly the worst, simply because it is children.

5) What is the longest position you've ever held?  NOYB


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 18, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > _The Friday Five
> ...





> 1)	What would be your dream job?



Wealthy philanthropist!  



> 2)	What is the worst job you've ever had?



Messiest was working on a boiler for a fish processing factory ship  but the worst was working for a mentally abusive boss.



> 3)	Have you ever volunteered for a job that was more work than your real job?


Done lots of volunteer work but once it was organized it was never all that onerous. 



> 4)	What do you think the worst job in the world is?



Repairing sewage pipes in mid summer. 



> 5)	What is the longest position you've ever held?



Longest commute was almost 2 hours each way in heavy traffic. Being Mrs Te's spouse is the longest position I have ever held


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 18, 2014)

..


Bloodrock44 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > _The Friday Five
> ...


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 18, 2014)

1) What would be your dream job?

Successful author

2) What is the worst job you've ever had?

Detasseling corn

3) Have you ever volunteered for a job that was more work than your real job?

Church nursery when the whole gang was teething

4) What do you think the worst job in the world is?

Telemarketer

5) What is the longest position you've ever held?

Five years as a bill collector, unless we're counting six years with the national guard.


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 18, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Only one position? Poor Mrs T.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 18, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Derideo_Te said:
> 
> 
> > Bloodrock44 said:
> ...


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 18, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > _The Friday Five
> ...


My dream job may be happening right before my eyes.  I'm compiling a collection of short stories for publication.  I've been writing every day in my spare time and as soon as I polish, edit and write enough, I'm sending them to publishers in anticipation of rejection notices.

Right after I earned my degree, I moved to Sarasota Florida and took a position at an engineering firm.  The pay was good, or so I thought, but it was, at the time, a very small firm.  That meant opportunity and growth, but also it meant I had to wear many hats.

One of our clients was a developer with a 5,000 acre plot of land.  It was all scrub palm and pine trees and snakes without any real usable topographical information.  We had to know the lay of the land in the most literal sense.  The first order of business was to lay out a base line from which we could gather information as to how the land drained.

So I became a member of the survey crew.  Each morning we would set up our instruments, drive small stakes called hubs into the ground and hack the undergrowth by machete to establish lines of sight.  And each day I would come home with pond scum up to my chest as we crossed swamps and a main drainage canal.  Do you remember the movie The African Queen?  At the end of Humphrey Bogart's journey down the Ulanga River, he and Katherine Hepburn found themselves mired in reeds and muck.  Bogie got out of the boat, slung a rope over his shoulder and pulled the boat through the swamp himself.  On that job, the worst job I ever had as it turns out, I became Bogart.  Muck and mire and leaches and snakes were my workplace.

But the worst job has to be road kill collector.  I was the Resident Inspector on a highway pavement job back there in sunny Sarasota and each day a crew in a pick up truck would ply the highway collecting the deer and possums and raccoons killed by passing motorists.  You could tell they were coming by the gathering odor of their truck as it approached.

Bone collector, ye are damned.  Thus sayeth the guy with the leach bites and pond scum stained t shirt.


----------



## R.D. (Apr 18, 2014)

1)	What would be your dream job?  Staging homes for sale

2)	What is the worst job you've ever had?  Bookbinder assembly line

3)	Have you ever volunteered for a job that was more work than your real job?  Being a room mother 

4)	What do you think the worst job in the world is? I don't know, all jobs carry  dignity 

5)	What is the longest position you've ever held? Does stay at home mom count?   If so, then that


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Apr 18, 2014)

syrenn said:


> _The Friday Five
> 04/18/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1) Already have it - being a mom and raising my kids. Nothing else compares to it - no degree I have, being in the Navy, just nothing.

2) That would have to be when I was married to my ex. Domestic abuse is nothing more than a living hell.

3) Yep - I was 'room mom' for my kids' elementary classes and also treasurer of the PTA. 

4) Worst job, without a doubt, is being a teacher. Rarely do teachers get respect from those they teach, and most get even less respect from the kids' parents. 

5) That's easy - being a mom! It never ends. There's no break from it when done right.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 18, 2014)

*1)	What would be your dream job?*

I have actually held my 'dream job' three or four times in my lifetime.  The thing is, I didn't know they were my 'dream job' until I got them.  At this stage in life, 'retirement' is pretty dreamy.  ​
*2)	What is the worst job you've ever had?*

It was a brief stint with a manufacturing firm in Amarillo.  My first clue should have been that the owner sent me to his psychiatrist for testing to determine if I was smart enough to work for him.  It was the most hostile work environment I have ever experienced--he was verbally and psychologically abusive and wasn't happy unless everybody around him was traumatized or suicidal​.

*3)	Have you ever volunteered for a job that was more work than your real job?*

Yes.  Back when I was one of the folks putting together a domestic violence association and program.  While rewarding it was one of the most difficult projects I have ever done.​

*4)	What do you think the worst job in the world is?*

Any job that you dread going to each day.​
*5)	What is the longest position you've ever held?*

Owner of my own business.​


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 18, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > _The Friday Five
> ...



1. Starfleet Admiral

2. Dispatching over the road truckers in 3 different time zones.

3. Yes

4. Cleaning municipal sewage settling pools.

5. Managing trailer repair facilities.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 18, 2014)

The Friday Five
04/18/2014

All in a days work


1)	What would be your dream job?

Something working with animals and/or wildlife-rescue and rehabilitation type work.

2)	What is the worst job you've ever had?

Worked in factory making freezers in 100 plus heat in the summer.

3)	Have you ever volunteered for a job that was more work than your real job?

Volunteer'd at the Humane Society dealing with rescue dogs, matching them up to good homes, dealing with temperment and behavior issues, etc.

4)	What do you think the worst job in the world is?

Ever watched Deadliest Catch? Crab fisherman-dangerous, no sleep, and back breaking labor.

5)	What is the longest position you've ever held?

6 years at the county hospital in the medical records department


----------



## daws101 (Apr 19, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > _The Friday Five
> ...


1. working in showbiz (so my dream job has been done ,time for another dream)
2. warehouse...stocker /loader
3. yes 
4. the one where you get no satisfaction..
5. lighting/ audio designer 1989 to present..


----------



## daws101 (Apr 19, 2014)

Derideo_Te said:


> Bloodrock44 said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


 the sewer repair....brings back some "shitty" memories


----------



## syrenn (Apr 25, 2014)

_*The Friday Five
04/25/2014


April showers bring May flowers 





1)	Do you have a green or brown thumb?

2)	If you plant a garden, what is it you plant?

3)	Is there something that you grow that is your pride and joy?

4)	What do you do with everything you plant? 

5)	Do you have a favorite flower? 





*​_


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 25, 2014)

syrenn said:


> _The Friday Five
> 04/11/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1) In a hospital room

2) Yes, in class. Right in plain view of my teacher in 12th Grade Lit.

3) Yep. In the car, in a chair, on the sofa outside on the grass... pretty much everywhere.

4) Heck no. 

5) I'm pretty much out of it when I sleep. Probably could sleep through a nuclear holocaust.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 25, 2014)

syrenn said:


> _*The Friday Five
> 04/25/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1) Thumbs are brown. I've never planted flowers before.

2) If I were my Grandmother, I would be planting Hydrangeas and Azaleas. 

3) The Hydrangea

4) Eat it. 

5) Mine? Morning glory.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 25, 2014)

syrenn said:


> _The Friday Five
> 04/04/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1. I do.

2. Yep. It's impossible to believe we are the only sentient beings in the universe.

3. No.

4. Yes. 

5. Most certainly.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 25, 2014)

Pass, does not apply to me except #5.

Lilacs.


1)	Do you have a green or brown thumb?

2)	If you plant a garden, what is it you plant?

3)	Is there something that you grow that is your pride and joy?

4)	What do you do with everything you plant? 

5)	Do you have a favorite flower?


----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 25, 2014)

The Friday Five
04/25/2014


April showers bring May flowers 

1) Do you have a green or brown thumb? Yes

2) If you plant a garden, what is it you plant? Vegetables, herbs, flowers...

3) Is there something that you grow that is your pride and joy? All of it

4) What do you do with everything you plant? Eat it or look at it

5) Do you have a favorite flower? No


----------



## TemplarKormac (Apr 25, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > _The Friday Five
> ...



1) Something to do with Astronomy. 

2) The grocery store.

3) Yep.

4) You'd have to ask Mike Rowe about that.

5) As an official position? 5 months as a janitor.


----------



## BlackSand (Apr 25, 2014)

syrenn said:


> _
> 1)	Do you have a green or brown thumb?
> 
> 2)	If you plant a garden, what is it you plant?
> ...



*1.* Green Thumb ...I can pretty much stick anything in dirt and it will grow.

*2.* Tomatos, Potatos, Bell Peppers, Hot Peppers, Onions, Lettuce, Squash, Cucumbers.
Oregano, Thyme, Italian Parsley, Cilantro, Basil and Rosemary.

*3.* I am very good at growing Alfias from trimmings and shaping them.

*4.* I eat the veggies and herbs ... And recuse then give away most of my heritage plants.
I have the habit of recusing plants from from old homesites or connected with famous places. 
Once the plant is stable again ... I will start using clippings or seeds from the plant to spread out among friends.
For instance ... I have a Katy Regalia from the Beatrice Davis Homestead in New Orleans ... And pass out plants grown from it to the ladies around here.

*1.* I love orchids ... But as far as simple flowers I love to have in my gardens ... Zinnias.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 25, 2014)

syrenn said:


> _*The Friday Five
> 04/25/2014
> 
> 
> ...


1. Green thumb when it comes to my vegetable garden. Brown thumb for everything else.

2. Tomatoes, cucumbers, zucchinis, string beans, chilli peppers, basil, leaf lettuce.

3. No. All my vegetables are equally as good.

4. Use them as sides with dinner. This is especially true when having a cookout. 

5. Zucchini flower. It is delicious when stuffed with egg, ham, bread crumbs, grated cheese, and then fried.


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 25, 2014)

syrenn said:


> _*The Friday Five
> 04/25/2014April showers bring May flowers
> 
> 1)	Do you have a green or brown thumb?
> ...


The planting area at my home, the Luxurious Pimplebutt Estate, is limited to window boxes.  The lawn is the size of a postage stamp where it is level, slanted at a 40 degree angle where it isn't, and that slanty part is the majority of lawn space.  

I plant window boxes with flowers every Spring.  I have always planted a sweet potato vine in each window box until this year.  Them damn vines are flower box bullies!  They will elbow out everything else unless they are judiciously trimmed every week.

I plant impatiens as a border around the North Portico and along the walkway approaching the main house.  Last year there was a blight, a fungus that infected the impatiens crop.  They got leggy and looked more like asparagus by mid July.  Everyone's marigolds were looking magnificent by then, so I learned a valuable lesson: invest in marigolds this season.

The window boxes this year will feature geraniums and wave petunias.  I have a bunch of those flower pouches that are usually planted with impatiens, but this year, I'm putting a sweet potato vine in the top of them and that's it!  If the vine wants to bully, it has only itself to push around.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 25, 2014)

syrenn said:


> _*The Friday Five
> 04/25/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1. Green thumb outside. Black thumb inside.

2. No garden

3. Not me, but don't you dare mess with Mrs Rat's roses.

4. Sit on the porch and enjoy the beauty

5. Venus Flytrap


----------



## Spoonman (Apr 25, 2014)

syrenn said:


> _*The Friday Five
> 04/25/2014
> 
> 
> ...



1.  A very green thumb.     Why i can grow a weed better than anyone   lol

2. I have multiple gardens, flower, vegetable and cutting.   there are gardens to enhance the landsacpe that contain a mix of annuals and perennials.  There is a garden that has flowers mostly used for cutting to make bouquets to place throughout the house and there is a vegetable garden to produce food.

3. probably some of the more unique stuff like black iris.  vegetables I would say the squashes usually do the best.  at the shore house tomatoes are probably the best





4. Eat it or look at it.

5.  Not really.  there is and orange azlea/rhododendron hybrid i love that produces the most fragrant and beautiful flowers









then again the purple rhodos are pretty nice too


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 25, 2014)

Last Autumn's mums and window boxes:

http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww285/NosmoKing0129/IMG_0463.jpg

Last year's impatiens and window boxes:

http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww285/NosmoKing0129/IMG_0316-Copy.jpg

The new Eastern Redbud with a bed of impatiens:

http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww285/NosmoKing0129/IMG_0313-Copy.jpg

How everything looked last June:

http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww285/NosmoKing0129/IMG_0310-Copy.jpg


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 25, 2014)

I will just answer No this week.


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 25, 2014)

First, welcome home to Syrenn.  

And on to this week's list. . . .  

*1) Do you have a green or brown thumb?*
I guess it is green because I seem to run an urgent care center for ailing house plants.

*2) If you plant a garden, what is it you plant?*
Tomatoes.  Maybe some cucumbers and back in Kansas we loved fresh okra.  That's pretty much it except for flowers of course.

*3) Is there something that you grow that is your pride and joy?*
I have a schefflera plant in our great room that stands nine feet tall and is 30 years old and going strong.

*4) What do you do with everything you plant? *
Well if its edible and produces edible food, we eat the food.  Otherwise we just watch and enjoy it until it is time to clean up the mess after the first hard freeze.

*5) Do you have a favorite flower? *
Not really.  My eyes are always drawn to pansies and impatiens but we enjoy a wide variety of color and textures.  My favorite flower smell is lilac and peonies  I love roses on bushes--as cut flowers not so much--much prefer carnations as cut flowers.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 25, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> Pass, does not apply to me except #5.
> 
> Lilacs.
> 
> ...




I do like lilacs, both white and purple.

1.  except for my lilacs (and the occasional Forsythia) I have a BLACK thumb.  I touch it; it dies.

2.  Except for my lilacs I plant 3/4 inch crushed serpentine rocks.

3.  I once tried transplanting honeysuckle and loved the sight and smell of it.  But then it uprooted a fence and was working at tearing the siding off a garden shed.  

4.  Enjoy it while it lasts then compost what's left after the frost.

5.  Venus fly trap - but only indoors.  Never grow them just buy 'em let them overfeed on houseflies and then, when they die from that, compost...meat and all.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Apr 25, 2014)

​


----------



## Derideo_Te (Apr 25, 2014)

syrenn said:


> _*The Friday Five
> 04/25/2014
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome back! 

1. Sort of a greenish brown color!  Some things survive and others don't. Mrs Te loves grasses so I have been experimenting. Most of the skinny ones wilt by mid summer and look bad so I have been trying the more succulent versions. This past winter was just brutal and virtually all of them have been wiped out. Our local nursery sent us a $20 coupon but I was going to be going over there anyway. 

2. Pretty much everything is in pots or tubs. I leave the rest of the landscape to the pros.

3. I have a trumpet vine that is taking over the neighborhood. I call it "the Donald". 

4. I always add water crystals to the soil before planting everything. It keeps the soil moist. 

5. Chrysanthemum (damn, I got the spelling right on the first try ).


----------



## syrenn (May 2, 2014)

*

The Friday Five
05/01/14


Four Wheel Drive






1.	How old were you when you learned to drive? 
2.	What was your first car?
3.	What is your dream car? 
4.	What is the worst experience you ever had with a car? 
5.	What are you driving now? 





​*


----------



## HenryBHough (May 2, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *
> 1.    How old were you when you learned to drive?
> 2.    What was your first car?
> 3.    What is your dream car?
> ...


*​* 

1.  Fourteen to learn; sixteen to be licensed
2.  '47 Ford two-door sedan with a bench front seat
3.  To have another, like new, '47 Ford
4.  '61 MGA roadster spun out on a hard left bend in The Airline Road in Maine.  Black Ice.  Car spun three times then headed down the road with no help from me!
5.  Hyundai Sonata, '08 with a V6- goes like a goosed moose!  Comfortable, too.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 2, 2014)

*1.	How old were you when you learned to drive?* 

11 years old which was also the first year i bow hunted for deer
sometimes i would have to fetch the truck --LOL

*2.	What was your first car?*

1960 Chevy pickup with a three on the tree 

got it for 25 dollars on the condition that i 

would give Ingvald and Laura a ride to the meat market every Saturday 

*3.	What is your dream car? *

i have had several 

currently it would be one that ran on water 

*4.	What is the worst experience you ever had with a car? *

at 18 i was still too unskilled to responsibly own a 1967 skylark 

that i had built into a really sharp muscle car 

some 34 years later i still have some pain 

from the crash 

*5.	What are you driving now? *

i have several cars and trucks


----------



## Esmeralda (May 2, 2014)

The Friday Five
05/01/14

Four Wheel Drive

1. How old were you when you learned to drive? 
15
2. What was your first car?




3. What is your dream car? 
Rolls Royce Convertible




4. What is the worst experience you ever had with a car? 
Taking the 5th.
5. What are you driving now? 
Nothing.  Live outside the US and use public transport.


----------



## Grandma (May 2, 2014)

1. How old were you when you learned to drive?

5. I stole my parents' car and drove around the block. They didn't find out until I told them later that day.

2. What was your first car?

A '69 Chevy Nova.

3. What is your dream car?

A Bentley.

4. What is the worst experience you ever had with a car?

Sending my favorite car to the junkyard. It was worn out, it had to go, but there were so many memories...

5. What are you driving now? 

An old Chevy Cavalier.


----------



## theliq (May 2, 2014)

Grandma said:


> 1. How old were you when you learned to drive?
> 
> 5. I stole my parents' car and drove around the block. They didn't find out until I told them later that day.
> 
> ...



Hi Granma.....to your answer 4........You could have kept the Worn Out, Back-Seat, for Memories sake.:...You go Girl...Dsteve


----------



## MeBelle (May 2, 2014)

> * Four Wheel Drive*





> 1.How old were you when you learned to drive?


12-Stick shift 



> 2.What was your first car?


Chrysler New Yorker



> 3.What is your dream car?


Love my mustangs.



> 4.What is the worst experience you ever had with a car?


All of them happened when hubby was driving 



> 5.What are you driving now?


A Mom car, except on the weekends. 




.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 2, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *
> 
> The Friday Five
> 05/01/14
> ...



1. I don't drive. Well, I tried when I was 16, but not since.
2. Well, the first car I drove was a 1992 Chevy Blazer.
3. A Corvette
4. A car accident I got into as a passenger when I was 2 years old. I had to have 5 stitches on my right eyebrow. The idiot who hit us fled the scene. 
5. Like I said in 1, I don't drive.


----------



## BlackSand (May 2, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *
> 1.    How old were you when you learned to drive?
> 2.    What was your first car?
> 3.    What is your dream car?
> ...


*
* 

*1.* I was driving on private property around 12 years old ... Ridng motorcycles before that.

*2.* Toyota Coralla

*3.* Aston Martin One-77 

*4.* I was a passnger during a car wreck where the driver died.

*5.* Nissan X-Terra and Armada, Toyota Camry and a Chevy Avalanche

.


----------



## strollingbones (May 2, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *
> 
> The Friday Five
> 05/01/14
> ...



about 12 started on grandparents land....lucky it was a large tract of family land so there was a lot of underage driving going on...


ooooooooo a push button dodge dart....you could hit a wall with it and it would just bounce





those who love french cars have their own special hell....lol

okay i inherited my son's old ass truck...it was jury rigged to the hilt...esp the electrical system but it had a great fucking stereo....i just remember being broke and he had this spare pos and i needed local transport so i was game.....it was late one night and we were coming back from johnson city tn...which we consider local...about 45 minutes away...now son has shown me this wire..and told me...if the truck catches on fire....grab this wire and pull it out....now i think he is joking..dumbass me...so we are coming down a darken 3 lane when suddenly the truck catches on fire...hubby is driving he pulls over and grabs the wire which burns the hell out of his hand.....then he shoves me outta of the truck and tells me to head up the bank....it is dark and i start to protest but he goes all fucking hulk on me..and i just scrabble up the dark bank...his cell phone is dead and i didnt have one at this time...so he leaves walking to find a phone....tells me to stay up in the woods till he gets back....which was forever...but it all ended well...


subaru  awd  stick....i dont do the auto matic crap that is for pussies....except in san francisco...damn you would do nothing but shift there

yes i said it...bunch of damned pussies...nothing is worse than being out with a bunch of rugged ass men and you toss the key to one of them and hear....i cant drive a stick...even their damned atv's are automatics...or worse teach me to drive on your stick....o right they dont realize they are saying..ruin your transmission for me...


----------



## rightwinger (May 2, 2014)

1. How old were you when you learned to drive? 

_16, got my license at 17_
2. What was your first car?

_ 1974 Ford Maverick_
3. What is your dream car? 

_ Can't say I have one, I am pragmatic about cars and don't spend much time dreaming about them_
4. What is the worst experience you ever had with a car? 

_ I was in Barstow CA driving out to Ft Irwin. It was 6AM on a Saturday and I was on a deserted desert highway. I saw a car coming in the opposite direction taking a curve at much too high a speed. It swerved into my lane and I moved to the shoulder as far as I dared. Finally, it got traction and swerved back barely missing my car. I watched the rear view mirror and the car hit the sand and then flipped over three times _
5. What are you driving now? 

_ 2008 Hyundai Santa Fe_


----------



## Jughead (May 2, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *
> 
> The Friday Five
> 05/01/14
> ...


1. 11
2. An old beatup 1965 F100 pickup truck.
3. 1928 Mercedes Benz 680S Torpedo Roadster in mint condition.
4. Major accident in a sand storm.
5. Dodge Ram pickup


----------



## Montrovant (May 2, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *
> 
> The Friday Five
> 05/01/14
> ...



1.  Well, I took driver's ed in high school and passed when I was 16.....but I don't drive, have never had more than a restricted license, so I don't know if that counts. 
2.  I've never owned a car.
3.  Lamborghini Countach
4.  Probably getting into a spinning crash in high school.  I've never been seriously hurt or had anyone I was with seriously hurt in a car.
5.  I'm not driving now.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 2, 2014)

*1.	How old were you when you learned to drive? *
I was 15.  Never had a learner's license--not sure they even had those way back when.  But I took my driver's test for my first unrestricted license on my 16th birthday--it was on pretty much sheet ice in Santa Fe NM--that was one brave cop--and I passed.

*2.	What was your first car?*
My first car as community property was an aging 1956 Ford Victoria.  My first car that was my very own in my own name was a brand new 1995 Subaru Impreza Outback.  I still have it.  

*3.	What is your dream car? *
I would love a good van for traveling--something with seats so comfortable you just melt into them.

*4.	What is the worst experience you ever had with a car? *
When I was in highschool, we were in a topless jeep on an icy mountain road leading from Santa Fe to the ski basin--we spun out and almost went off the road and would have fallen a deadly distance.  Hung the rear bumper on a tree or we would have--the wheels were hanging in space.  We were really lucky.

*5.	What are you driving now? *
That same 1995 Subaru Impreza Outback.  (Hubby has a newer car that I drive when I absolutely have to, but I love that little Subaru.)


----------



## Spoonman (May 2, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *
> 
> The Friday Five
> 05/01/14
> ...



1.  17
2.  a 1966 Mustang convertible




3.  don't really have on now.  I had a 1970 dodge challenger.  that was probably it at the time
4. probably a head on collision where i got thrown through the windshield.
5.  a jaguar vandenplas



or mostly  the lincoln




or my bike


----------



## syrenn (May 8, 2014)

*
The Friday Five 
05/09/2014


Memories 




1)	What is your worst memory?

2)	What is your best memory?

3)	What is the one thing you would love to forget?

4)	What is the one thing you want to never forget?

5)	What do you want to be remembered for? 






​*


----------



## SayMyName (May 9, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *
> 
> The Friday Five
> 05/01/14
> ...



*1.	How old were you when you learned to drive?* 

I was 15.


*2.	What was your first car?*

Plymouth Demon.

*3.	What is your dream car?* 

I don't really have a dream car. They are tools for when I need them.

*4.	What is the worst experience you ever had with a car?* 

Maybe the station wagon losing a timing belt when I had my daughters in the car far from home when they were young.

5.	What are you driving now? 

I don't drive. Subways, taxis, buses, and bullet trains are too reliable, cheap, and fast.


----------



## Spoonman (May 9, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *
> The Friday Five
> 05/09/2014
> 
> ...



1.  Probably the death of my parents

2.  The birth of my kids

3.  A stupid mistake in life i made

4.  The day when i reflected on my life and realized how much it all meaned to me and how much had turned out as i always desired.

5.  A good husband, father and friend


----------



## daws101 (May 9, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *
> The Friday Five
> 05/09/2014
> 
> ...


1.my dad hitting my mom with an end table..
2.the first time my wife said I love you.
3. watching a woman's head roll down the street during a high-speed crash.  
4. see answer two
5. ?


----------



## Foxfyre (May 9, 2014)

The Friday Five 
05/09/2014
Memories 

*1)	What is your worst memory?*
When my father, in a fit of rage, broke my arm.

*2)	What is your best memory?*
Oh geez. . .so many over a long life. . .not sure I can single out just one.

*3)	What is the one thing you would love to forget?*
The most stupid choices and mistakes I've made over that same long life.

*4)	What is the one thing you want to never forget?*
That no matter how bad it gets or how low we feel, the sun will come out for us again.

*5)	What do you want to be remembered for?* 
That I somehow made a positive difference in the lives of those who knew me.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 9, 2014)

1)	What is your worst memory?

Catching myself lying to myself. I swore never to do it again.

2)	What is your best memory?

So many to choose from but I am going to say when my 4 month old hugged me. 

3)	What is the one thing you would love to forget?

For all the mistakes I have made I don't want to forget any of them so that I won't ever make them again.

4)	What is the one thing you want to never forget?

To say I love you to my nearest and dearest every day.

5)	What do you want to be remembered for? 

I am going with Foxy's answer...to have made a positive difference in the lives of others.


----------



## Nosmo King (May 9, 2014)

My worst memory is of the morning my father died.  But he died the death most of us would wish for ourselves. He died three hours after suffering from a massive cerebral hemorrhage.  He died peacefully with his family surrounding his hospital bed.  He had no tubes or IVs attached.

My best memory was graduation day at The Ohio State University. It took me an extra year because my freshman year was dedicated to beer and foosball and intramural sports and college chicks.  that's a lot to put on your plate and still get studying in.

To quote Frank Sinatra, Regrets?  I've had a few.  But then again, too few to mention.  So there are memories to savor for their stupidity and their wisdom.

I'd like to be remembered as a guy who always gave someone the benefit of the doubt.  I'd like to be remembered as the anti W.C. Fields and always gave the sucker an even break.  It's up to me, but then it's really up to those who survive me, to remember me as kind, gentle and forgiving.


----------



## Jughead (May 9, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *
> The Friday Five
> 05/09/2014
> 
> ...


1. witnessing a suicide in the NY subway

2. birth of my son

3. no comment

4. that my family and my faith always come first

5. being a good family man


----------



## HenryBHough (May 9, 2014)

*1)    What is your worst memory?

*Stepping through an open trap door, landing on a hard floor about 10-feet down.  No memory of the fall itself - only of the landing.*

2)    What is your best memory?

*First solo flight - laughing like hell while looking at the empty seat beside me.*

3)    What is the one thing you would love to forget?

*The sequence of small mistakes that led to the accidental death of someone.*

4)    What is the one thing you want to never forget?

*Meeting the lady who became my wife - in a bar - and me in pajamas at the time.*

5)    What do you want to be remembered for?

*Amusing others with stories of actual things that happened to or around me - things so bizarre that most think they're imagined.  They're not.


----------



## BlackSand (May 9, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *
> 
> 1)	What is your worst memory?
> 
> ...



*1.* _Classified_ ... Literally

*2.* Romantic getaway Trunk's Bay, St John.

*3.* _Classified_ ... Literally

*4.* _Classified_ ... Literally

*5.* _Classified_ ... Literally (The people I want to remember already know)

.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 9, 2014)

1.	How old were you when you learned to drive? 15

2.	What was your first car? A bad-ass 1967 Ford Fairlane 

3.	What is your dream car? M Class Mercedes Benz ML350 BlueTEC Turbodiesel

4.	What is the worst experience you ever had with a car? Bashed into someone who was parked in the right lane on the interstate

5.	What are you driving now? No, I'm typing on a computer


----------



## mudwhistle (May 9, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



Classified or X Rated?


----------



## Shrimpbox (May 10, 2014)

I tip my hat to those that can bear their souls so honestly. For me these questions are much too private to share the answers with people I have never met.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 10, 2014)

1) What is your worst memory?
Private, but has to do with two deaths.

2) What is your best memory?
Private.

3) What is the one thing you would love to forget?
Private.

4) What is the one thing you want to never forget?
Something like that, I doubt there is any chance of forgetting.

5) What do you want to be remembered for? 
I don't think about things like this.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 10, 2014)

*1)	What is your worst memory*

driving a car over a cliff 

*2)	What is your best memory?*

waking up just before the car hit the ground 

*3)	What is the one thing you would love to forget?*

as part of the human experience there is nothing i would want to forget 

*4)	What is the one thing you want to never forget?*

watching my mother slowly slip into madness with  Alzheimers

i wish to be able to remember everything 

*5)	What do you want to be remembered for? *

that i had enough friends to make for a nice funeral


----------



## strollingbones (May 10, 2014)

Memories 




1)	What is your worst memory?


simply cant do this....i will end up rocking in the fetal position....i got to pass on this one..

2)	What is your best memory?

i do hope i have not encounter that yet......

3)	What is the one thing you would love to forget?

see #1

4)	What is the one thing you want to never forget?

the love of my husband and son...that they have for me and that i have for them

5)	What do you want to be remembered for? 

being a compassionate person


----------



## BlackSand (May 10, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > *1.* _Classified_ ... Literally
> ...



_Classified_ ... Confidential, Secret or Top Secret
I just passes the thresohold where I have spent as much of my adult life as a civilian as I did as a soldier.
Half of my adult life is pretty much _Classified_ .
When it comes to my best and worst memories ... Well, you can get the picture.

More X-Rated would be nice though ... But there is always tomorrow.
Not really shy ... I included Trunk's Bay ... Just not the details.

.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 10, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...



I held a White House level security classification while I was in the Army and it matters a damn today. Every reassignment I had to go to the vault and get read-in. They all knew of me before I got there. They'd show me classified information and make me sign statements. If I went on vacation I had to tell them where I was going. Now, I'm working as a civilian and I need a baby-sitter everywhere I go in a secure building. And to think none of them have even close the the clearance I had. When I was in they had to do a reinvestigation periodically to make sure I wasn't selling secrets or getting into financial trouble. But what was strange was many of the secrets are released to the public by Democrats, particularly the Obama Administration, every day, or put in a movie for everyone to see. If I had done this they would have sent me to Leavenworth.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 10, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Rufus T. Firefly: _Gentlemen, Chicolini here may talk like an idiot, and look like an idiot, but don't let that fool you: he really is an idiot. I implore you, send him back to his father and brothers, who are waiting for him with open arms in the penitentiary. I 
suggest that we give him ten years in Leavenworth, or eleven years in Twelveworth._

Chicolini:_ I'll tell you what I'll do: I'll take five and ten in Woolworth._


----------



## Bloodrock44 (May 10, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *
> The Friday Five
> 05/09/2014
> 
> ...



1) The death of my sister.

2) The birth of my children

3) My first wife

4) Maryland winning the national championship in 2002

5) for being a patriot


----------



## mudwhistle (May 10, 2014)

1)	What is your worst memory?* I forget*

2)	What is your best memory?* Forgetting all of the bad shit *

3)	What is the one thing you would love to forget? *That we elected Obama*

4)	What is the one thing you want to never forget? *I forget*

5)	What do you want to be remembered for? *When I'm gone nobody will remember me*


----------



## SayMyName (May 11, 2014)

syrenn said:


> _The Friday Five
> 04/04/2014
> 
> 
> ...




1.	Do you believe in life after death or reincarnation?

*I don't believe in life after death  or reincarnation. I believe that this is the blessing we were given by the universe, to make the most of one great life. It is not a game to be squandered on gambling and wishful thinking for a better time to come.*

2.	Do you believe in intelligent life in other parts of the universe or that we are the only ones?

*Yes, I believe that the mathematical odds are in favor of intelligent life existing in other parts of the universe.*

3.	Do you believe in the concept of karma The idea that you get back everything you put out in the universe? 

*I don't know if I would call it Karma, but I do believe that you can choose your attitude and make the best of a terrible situation by not only believing but working proactively to improve the reality around you. I offer up this to the Universe regularly since my stay in India for the last 6 months of last year. It seems to be working again, though I did not know what I was doing before. It has a name and practice now.*

4.	Do you believe in ghosts and the supernatural?

*No, not really. Although, I believe there are things that we don't yet understand, or that science can explain.*

5.	Do you believe that we are or were visited by aliens 

*I don't believe there is evidence that we have been visited by aliens, but I do believe that there is phenomena we don't yet understand or can explain.*


----------



## FishfaceDeMarco (May 12, 2014)

1)	What is your worst memory? losing our son

2)	What is your best memory? the girls being born

3)	What is the one thing you would love to forget? nothing

4)	What is the one thing you want to never forget? how much my family means to me.

5)	What do you want to be remembered for? being a really good dad


----------



## strollingbones (May 12, 2014)

i honestly do not see how a parent survives the death of a child...that is the cruelest trick of nature 

imho


----------



## Ernie S. (May 15, 2014)

It's as bad as it's likely ever going to get, Bones.
Good news is, if you survive that with your sanity, you can handle anything.


----------



## syrenn (May 15, 2014)

*
The Friday Five 
05/16/2014



Food For Thought




1)	What food do you love or cant live without?
2)	What food do you truly hate? 
3)	What was the strangest food you have ever eaten?
4)	What is our favorite snack food?
5)	What is your favorite style of cooking?




​*


----------



## Montrovant (May 15, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *
> The Friday Five
> 05/16/2014
> 
> ...



1)  Generally, I might say cereal.  Specifically, Cheez Its and Goldfish.
2)  The list of foods I hate is loooooong.  I've created a '4 foods of the apocalypse' list and modified it over time.  Because I just had to smell it last night, I'll say parmesan.
3)  I've no idea.  I've intentionally eaten small bugs before, can I go with that? 
4)  I'm going to assume this question should read 'What is *your* favorite snack food?' since I have no idea what yours is!    It's been Cheez Its for years and years, but I've been leaning toward Goldfish instead recently.  I do love to much on crackers!
5)  I don't have a favorite style.  I don't think there is a particular style that I like.  I am the pickiest eater I've ever met.  Let me go with microwaveable as a style, since I'm not only picky about food but lazy and hate having to cook.


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 16, 2014)

*1)	What food do you love or can&#8217;t live without?*

cant really say that i have one 

*2)	What food do you truly hate?* 

liver but in certain situations it is vital to consume 

*3)	What was the strangest food you have ever eaten?*

strange by what standard 

muskrat- squirrel-chewing gum made from the sap of milkweed 

to name a few

*4)	What is our favorite snack food?*

on occasion i like a vanilla cone dipped in chocolate from Dairy queen 

*5)	What is your favorite style of cooking?*

open campfire


----------



## Esmeralda (May 16, 2014)

The Friday Five 
05/16/2014

Food For Thought

1) What food do you love or cant live without?
Hmmm...Can't live without?  Nothing I can't live without. What I love?  I guess the one thing I would have a really hard time with is giving up my morning coffee, which is a latte that I make myself with a very strong, dark roasted coffee and 1 or 2% steamed milk.  Everyday.  If I don't get a chance to make it at home in the morning, I keep the ingredients at work and make it there where I first get in.

2) What food do you truly hate? 

Mushrooms!  

3) What was the strangest food you have ever eaten?

Well, when I was visiting China with a Chinese friend, we stayed with her family and I ate things which I don't even know what they were.  But, to be a proper guest, I ate it anyway.  Except when it was obviously mushroom. Then I would just say I'm allergeric, so as not to offend.  

4) What is our favorite snack food?

I really don't do favorites very well (not in food or anything).  I like a variety of things.  

5) What is your favorite style of cooking?

Again, no favorites so to speak.  I think Italian, French, Turkish and Chinese are the best cuisines I've come across.


----------



## Grandma (May 16, 2014)

1) What food do you love or cant live without?

Chocolate 


2) What food do you truly hate?

Anything loaded with artificial ingredients


3) What was the strangest food you have ever eaten?

?? I don't think I've had any food that's "strange"...


4) What is our favorite snack food?

I love cheesy snacks.


5) What is your favorite style of cooking?

No favorites, I like a lot of styles.


----------



## Sarah G (May 16, 2014)

1) What food do you love or cant live without?

Bread

2) What food do you truly hate? 

Horseradish

3) What was the strangest food you have ever eaten?

Snails

4) What is your favorite snack food?

Ice cream

5) What is your favorite style of cooking?

Mexican, but last time I went to Chicago, I found another fav - Russian

Dinner - Beginnings - Russian Tea Time | Russian Tea Time

Omg, yum


----------



## strollingbones (May 16, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *
> The Friday Five
> 05/16/2014
> 
> ...




today i had greek yogurt...that shit is weird


----------



## Jughead (May 16, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *
> The Friday Five
> 05/16/2014
> 
> ...



1. Hamburgers
2. Broccoli and cauliflower 
3. This a a tough one as there are many, but I'll go with various chocolate covered insects
4. Hamburgers
5. Barbecuing


----------



## strollingbones (May 16, 2014)

bbqing.....do yo u really mean grilling?


----------



## mudwhistle (May 16, 2014)

1)	What food do you love or can&#8217;t live without?* I love Italian, but there is no food other than food itself that I can't live without*

2)	What food do you truly hate? *Cooked Carrots, Asparagus, Cauliflower, Beets, and Navy Beans*

3)	What was the strangest food you have ever eaten? *Monkey*

4)	What is our favorite snack food? *Jacked Ranch Dipped Hot Wings Doritos*

5)	What is your favorite style of cooking? *Restaurant Cooking*


----------



## rightwinger (May 16, 2014)

Food For Thought

1) What food do you love or can&#8217;t live without?

_Chicken Wings and Beer_
2) What food do you truly hate? 

_ Refried Beans_
3) What was the strangest food you have ever eaten?

_ Brain_
4) What is our favorite snack food?

_  Chips and onion dip_
5) What is your favorite style of cooking?

_ Barbeque, low and slow with homemade rub and sauce _


----------



## Foxfyre (May 16, 2014)

*1)	What food do you love or cant live without?*
Berries - all kinds.

*2)	What food do you truly hate? *
Jellied eels

*3)	What was the strangest food you have ever eaten?*
Jellied eels

*4)	What is your favorite snack food?*
Popcorn

*5)	What is your favorite style of cooking?*
I enjoy most combining flavors in interesting and yummy ways so I have the most fun with casseroles and similar dishes.


----------



## Spoonman (May 16, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *
> The Friday Five
> 05/16/2014
> 
> ...



1.  my favorite food is either grilled chicken or salmon.  especially salmon with fresh mango
2.  anything spicy i hate
3.  curdled goats milk  in tunisia
4.  probably a cranberry nut mix
5.  cooked on a grill.  meats, potato, vegtable.  it doesn't matter


----------



## RKMBrown (May 16, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *
> The Friday Five
> 05/16/2014
> 
> ...



1) Meat.
2) Hate? Soylent green.
3) Octopus
4) Anything spicy.
5) Grilling.


----------



## HenryBHough (May 16, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *
> The Friday Five
> 05/16/2014
> 
> ...



1.  Those crunchy corn thingies (the hard curley ones) sold as "Cheetos" but other brands taste better and cost less.

2.  Arugula.  Never tried it but Moochelle tries to foist it off on innocent chillins' so it is not to be trusted.

3.  Spotted seal.  Tastes like fish; chews like beef.

4.  See #1

5.  Deep fried, like fish and chips tho it works for things like Snickers Bars if you can get the breading just right.


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 16, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *
> The Friday Five
> 05/16/2014
> 
> ...



1. I love ribeye steaks. 
2. Overcooked vegetables. 
3. Sheeps heart.
4. Dried fruit.
5. Grilling.


----------



## PixieStix (May 16, 2014)

1) What food do you love or cant live without?
Bacon and garlic

2) What food do you truly hate?
Sausage

3) What was the strangest food you have ever eaten?
Octopus

4) What is our favorite snack food?
Pretzels

5) What is your favorite style of cooking?
I make a lot of sauces and gravies, for many different dishes. I am not sure if I could pigeon hole myself to a specific style though.


----------



## HenryBHough (May 16, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



Not so weird when you ponder how they separate the men from the boys in Greece.


----------



## BlackSand (May 16, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *
> 
> 1)	What food do you love or cant live without?
> 2)	What food do you truly hate?
> ...



*1.* Italian Creme Cake

*2.* Not really fond of liver.

*3.* If I had any idea what it was I would say ... Didn't matter though becaused it tasted okay and I was hungry.

*4.* Chips and Hot Sauce

*5.* Cajun or TexMex

.


----------



## syrenn (May 23, 2014)

*
The Friday Five 
O5/23/2014


Marry Ellen Moffat






1)	Were you an accident prone child who ended up in the ER all the time? 
2)	How many bones have you broken?
3)	Are you a cry baby or tough guy when you are hurt?
4)     Do you have any crazy scars? 
5)	Does the sight of blood, yours or others, freak you out? 







​*


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 23, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *
> The Friday Five
> O5/23/2014
> 
> ...




Good questions.


----------



## RKMBrown (May 23, 2014)

1)	Were you an accident prone child who ended up in the ER all the time? 
2)	How many bones have you broken?
3)	Are you a cry baby or tough guy when you are hurt?
4)     Do you have any crazy scars? 
5)	Does the sight of blood, yours or others, freak you out? 

ER tons of times for stitches nice scars, but never broke a bone, thick boned tough guy that likes blood.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 23, 2014)

1) Were you an accident prone child who ended up in the ER all the time? 

No, never.

2) How many bones have you broken?

None.  I did get a stress fracture back in the days when I did a lot of running.  

3) Are you a cry baby or tough guy when you are hurt?

Tough.  I have to be dying to go to the doctor.  

4) Do you have any crazy scars? 

Crazy?  No.  One bad scar from a fall.  I was on a Greek island (I was back-packing around the Greek Islands at 50+  ) and slipped in my bathroom (a pension, not a fancy hotel); the inside of my forearm was cut open for about 3-4 inches from the metal in the frame of the doorway. I should have gone to a doctor and gotten penicillin and stitches, but the village didn&#8217;t have one, and I didn&#8217;t want to bother to travel to a bigger town, or deal with doctors.  I put a lot of alcohol and other sanitizers on it, did a lot of swimming in the salty sea, & wrapped it up in clean bandages when I wasn&#8217;t swimming, etc., pressing the skin together so it would mend w/o stitches.  And it healed fine.  I&#8217;d had a tetanus shot not that long before, so I was safe from that.  I have a long scar, and people still ask me what happened.  

5) Does the sight of blood, yours or others, freak you out?  

No, and I love the show &#8220;Doc Martin.&#8221;  Hilarious.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 23, 2014)

BlackSand said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



OMG, yes. I would never eat anything like liver or any internal organs of any animal.  Yuk!!!


----------



## jon_berzerk (May 23, 2014)

* A 1)	Were you an accident prone child* 

prone suggests klutzy most of my accidents as child was do to miscalculations 
* B who ended up in the ER all the time? *

the er was the last resort it still is for me  crazy glue and pressure 

works well to close a fairly serious cut 

*2)	How many bones have you broken?*

i have had broken bones that i didnt know had been broke that showed up on x rays several years later LOL
*3)	Are you a cry baby or tough guy when you are hurt?*

i have a lot of trouble recognizing pain once i walked around for two days with a ruptured appendix

until i was overcome by sepsis

*4) Do you have any crazy scars? *

yes

 i have one particular one that travels the length of my forearm from the elbow to wrist 

3/4 inch wide in a big lazy S from a grinder that i lost control of 

*5)	Does the sight of blood, yours or others, freak you out? *

no in the above story i was actually afraid to look at my arm fearing the worst 

when in fact there was little to no blood the grinder it seems cauterized the injury 

i didnt go to doctor for that instead i went to the farm store and bought 

a new carhart jacket since the sleeve was ruined LOL


----------



## mudwhistle (May 23, 2014)

1)	Were you an accident prone child who ended up in the ER all the time?* No. Only time I've been in an ER is to accompany a friend or relative that was hurt.*

2)	How many bones have you broken?* One that I know of. My nose, from a boxing match. One of my feet may have had a stress-fracture but I never had it checked. Years later the doctor said my feet were fucked up.*

3)	Are you a cry baby or tough guy when you are hurt?* I usually don't mention an injury. It's why I only have 10% disability from the military. *

4)     Do you have any crazy scars?* One on my shoulder from a scuba diving accident, one on my face that looks like a dimple. Dog bite.* 

5)	Does the sight of blood, yours or others, freak you out?* No. In my former line of work that would be counter-productive.*


----------



## rightwinger (May 23, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> 1)	Were you an accident prone child who ended up in the ER all the time?
> 2)	How many bones have you broken?
> 3)	Are you a cry baby or tough guy when you are hurt?
> 4)     Do you have any crazy scars?
> ...



1)	Were you an accident prone child who ended up in the ER all the time? 

_Went to the ER twice for stitches_

2)	How many bones have you broken?

_ None_

3)	Are you a cry baby or tough guy when you are hurt?

_ Not a whimper_

4)     Do you have any crazy scars? 

_ I have a scar on the back of my head from getting hit in the head with a kayak_

5)	Does the sight of blood, yours or others, freak you out? 

_ No, not me or my kids blood_


----------



## strollingbones (May 23, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> 1)	Were you an accident prone child who ended up in the ER all the time?
> 2)	How many bones have you broken?
> 3)	Are you a cry baby or tough guy when you are hurt?
> 4)     Do you have any crazy scars?
> ...



i only had one accident where i went to the er as a child but it was a good one....i jumped off a dugout roof and landed on my knees....i stood up and was brushing off my knees when a girl rounder the corner and began to scream....i look down...blood is gushing a foot or more out of my knee...i had landed on a coke bottle and it went into my knee...and cut the artery ....i remember they debated a tourniquet....i remember one saying....if we dont she will bleed to death....so a belt was tighten around my upper tight...they also determined they could not wait on an ambulance and loaded me into a highway patrol car....i remember he was all pissed that i was bleeding all over his car interior.....i remember being in the er and my mother blasting thru the doors screaming...i still have a bad knee to this day....

only my toes, fingers and damned tail bone....the tail bone was bad...it didnt hurt till you stood up....ouchie....

depends on the hurt....i am not stoic...at all...when they give me pain options ...i always take the 'no pain' one and wonder who doesnt?

crazy scars...not really.....i had a bad burn scar as a child but it has nearly disappeared...and the scar from my eye to ear...is barely noticeable now.... and i always enjoy hearing the wild stories of how i got it....no i was not in a knife fight, car wreck...broken beer bottle ....it was a biopsy.....simple as that...they kept removing it....and finally the pathology report got kinda nasty with them..."same as the last 3 times you have removed this"  the last time they removed a large part of my face...but he was good and the scar is not that noticeable...

myself i love playing 'show me your scars'....odd what you learn about people....who knew howard had shot himself in the foot....till you see the foot....and i think people who own their visible scars are pretty damn confident in themselves...

i dont care for the sight of blood....from anyone...i worked in er admitting and people would hold up bleeding hands etc...i made the bleed into a trash can...and told them i did not wanna see it...which sometimes brought comments like "how the hell can you work in an er with that attitude"  it was a good question


----------



## R.D. (May 23, 2014)

1)	Were you an accident prone child who ended up in the ER all the time? No

2)	How many bones have you broken? 2 or 3 feet/ankle 

3)	Are you a cry baby or tough guy when you are hurt? Tough.  Never let  'em see you cry

4) Do you have any crazy scars?  On my foot, a huge v shaped scar from stitches because I once ran into a shovel hidden in the sand on the beach 

5)	Does the sight of blood, yours or others, freak you out?  No, but cleaning it is yuk


Cool questions


----------



## Jughead (May 23, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *
> The Friday Five
> O5/23/2014
> 
> ...



1. no.
2. none. Had sprains, cuts from flying glass, and muscle and nerve injuries, but no broken bones. Injuries were mainly from car wreck, and high school wrestling.
3. When hurt in a wreck caused by a sandstorm on the highway, my immediate concern was the well being of others who were also involved in the collision(s). Not to mention my totaled truck. Didn't cry, and no tough guy, just scared at the time due to blinding road conditions, and possibility for other collisions at highway speeds.
4. no.
5. no.


----------



## Sarah G (May 23, 2014)

1) Were you an accident prone child who ended up in the ER all the time? 

No, not at all.

2) How many bones have you broken?

One, tree twig snap, leg.

3) Are you a cry baby or tough guy when you are hurt?

Kind of a crybaby.

4) Do you have any crazy scars? 

No.

5) Does the sight of blood, yours or others, freak you out? 

No. Now broken bones really freak me out.  Yuk!


----------



## mudwhistle (May 23, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > 1)	Were you an accident prone child who ended up in the ER all the time?
> ...



In other words, yes to everything....


----------



## mudwhistle (May 23, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> 1) Were you an accident prone child who ended up in the ER all the time?
> 
> No, not at all.
> 
> ...



Twee twig snap weg?

Were you hunting sqwewy Wabbits?


----------



## mudwhistle (May 23, 2014)

R.D. said:


> 1)	Were you an accident prone child who ended up in the ER all the time? No
> 
> 2)	How many bones have you broken? 2 or 3 feet/ankle
> 
> ...



you have three feet?


----------



## mudwhistle (May 23, 2014)

I've forgotten a lot of injuries. 

Got hit in the eye by a grounder in baseball. Got kicked in the nuts once. Got bit by a dog twice. Had my wrist sliced open blocking some asshole swinging a box-cutter. Bruised my shin-bone in Karate match. Cut the hell out of my shins jumping a Humvee on a Yamaha 250 Enduro. Now a 5th group legend. Got the whole left side of my body cut up by waves throwing me into some coral reefs. Got one of my nuts smashed during a jump. Got my head cut open when a friend threw a rock at me. 

Haha!!! Really fucken funny.


 Thought I had a heart condition. Turned out it was nerve damage from playing video games. I'm better now......


----------



## BlackSand (May 23, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *
> 
> 1) Were you an accident prone child who ended up in the ER all the time?
> 2) How many bones have you broken?
> ...



.*1.* Ended up in the ER more than few times ... But I am adventure prone and not accident prone.
I do things ... I takes risks ... Shit happens!

.*2.* It would take a while to count if I included fingers and toes ... And some more than once.
So sticking with the bigger bones  ... 2 compound fractures (L-Arm and R-Leg), 12 fractures (both wrists, jaw, nose, collar bone, 6 ribs and a linear skull fracture).

.*3.* I suck it up ... I hate small aggrevating wounds more than the big ones.
High pain tolerance ... The EMS guys will ask me "The Scale Of 1-10" pain question ... The ones that know me give me morphine if I say "5".

.*4.* I call scars ... "Life's Tattoos".
Certainly have some wicked ones but they all wear well ... I am thankful for that.

.*5.* The sight of blood makes me go "Pro First Aid Mode" ... Just experience I guess.

.


----------



## Coyote (May 23, 2014)

1)	Were you an accident prone child who ended up in the ER all the time? 
nope...was always pretty resiliant..

2)	How many bones have you broken?
one - my arm

3)	Are you a cry baby or tough guy when you are hurt?
not really - mostly I would jump up and down and swear

4)     Do you have any crazy scars? 
nope

5)	Does the sight of blood, yours or others, freak you out? 
not really...the bloodiest mess I had was when I was bitten by one of my dogs.  I was breaking up a dog fight (and being stupid) - I leaned over to grab a dog right when the other dog took a deep chomp of his leg - he whipped his head up and caught me on the side and under my jaw where the skin is thin.  Bloody mess it was, and quite a tear so I cleaned up, drove to the ER with a towel held to my jaw and got stitched up.  






ItsFriday
ItsFriday
ItsFriday
ItsFriday
ItsFriday
ItsFriday
ItsFriday
ItsFriday
ItsFriday

oh thank god


----------



## boedicca (May 23, 2014)

1) Were you an accident prone child who ended up in the ER all the time?

Nope

2) How many bones have you broken?

One, my arm.  Although I have dislocated my elbow, hip, and knee.  I have very limber joints.

3) Are you a cry baby or tough guy when you are hurt?

Very stoic (It's the Norwegian in me)

4) Do you have any crazy scars?

I have a scar from the surgery to fix my arm.  It's very neat, but visible

5) Does the sight of blood, yours or others, freak you out?

Nope


----------



## Montrovant (May 23, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *
> The Friday Five
> O5/23/2014
> 
> ...



1)  No, the only time I was in the ER I was faking an injury.  
2)  I've never broken a bone.
3)  It depends I guess.  I'm not a cry baby, and people have often gotten the impression I'm a tough guy about pain because I've got a lot of self-inflicted wounds, but I'd guess I'm fairly normal when it comes to getting hurt.  
4)  I have lots of self-inflicted scars.  
5)  Not at all.  I've used my blood to draw.


----------



## Sarah G (May 23, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Were you an accident prone child who ended up in the ER all the time?
> ...



Wait, what?


----------



## bodecea (May 23, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *
> The Friday Five
> O5/23/2014
> 
> ...



1. No...but if you count when all of us cousins got together....someone seemed to end up with a broken bone or stitches every few months.

2.  1....my finger...twice.  Once leaving in the truck door when it shut...another in a flag football game.

3.  usually tough...tho, the sight of other people's blood will make me go into shock....I know it happens, but can't stop it.  Kind of embarassing.

4.  Stitches scar on my right hand palm....leaving hand in car door as a kid....bled like a stuck pig, I did.

5.  See #3.   I don't go into hystericals....it's more an unconscious going into shock even tho I'm calm on the outside.


----------



## Disir (May 23, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *
> The Friday Five
> O5/23/2014
> 
> ...


1. Nope.
2. None
3. Most of the time I'm pretty tough.  I hurt my back once and I wished I was dead.  I was prescribed Tylenol 4 and it wasn't strong enough to kill the pain but it made me physically ill so they wouldn't prescribe anything higher.  That was the first time that the entire world stopped and I think that ticked me off the mostest.  At least with childbirth you know there is an end at some point. Heck, you can actively participate to ending that shit ASAP.
4. Yes, I do. 
5. Nope.


----------



## HenryBHough (May 23, 2014)

1) Were you an accident prone child who ended up in the ER all the time?

Can't ever remember a rushed ER or even doctor's office visit

2) How many bones have you broken?

Three.  Ankle.  Leg.  Upper arm - right at the ball joint.  Ugggh.

3) Are you a cry baby or tough guy when you are hurt?

Find the humor in it (really); settle down to getting it fixed.

4) Do you have any crazy scars?

Lots of scars but the only crazy one is one on an arm that looks like it had two stitches and I have no idea where or when I got it.

5) Does the sight of blood, yours or others, freak you out?

Only when the spatter seems to look like Rorschach Inkblots.


----------



## Spoonman (May 23, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *
> The Friday Five
> O5/23/2014
> 
> ...



1.  think I only ended up in the emergency room for stitches.  cut my heel off once jumping off a roof into  a pool and landing on a toy boat.  stitches from bicycle accidents a few times. a sledding accident .   a rock throwing incident.  quite a few hockey incidents

2. Bones, wow, lots.  split my kneecap in half.  right arm twice. right elbow twice. right leg.  collar bone.  ribs 3 different times.  a couple of fingers and toes.  nose twice

3. I guess I take it pretty well.   I've always been able to do without  the  pain meds prescribed

4. knee from reconstructive surgery.  right arm from surgery.   right leg from accident.  lower left abdomen from a piece of sheet metal. top of head from a rock

5.  my own a little.  depends how bad it is bleeding


----------



## mudwhistle (May 23, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



I got a big sliver in my belly when I was 5 from sliding down the teeter-totter. I told everyone to stay away from it because I though if they pulled it out I'd pop like a balloon.


----------



## SayMyName (May 23, 2014)

syrenn said:


> *
> The Friday Five
> O5/23/2014
> 
> ...




1) Were you an accident prone child who ended up in the ER all the time? 

*No. I was not accident prone, thoughI was often doing things that I shouldn't have, like sailing down the Ohio River on a homemade raft, jumping off the railroad bridge into the water, or building the highest treehouse.*

2) How many bones have you broken?

*Several, but I don't see that as a contradiction to the answer in number one.*

3) Are you a cry baby or tough guy when you are hurt?

*I don't know what either truly mean. I just go into a calm, methodical repair state when injured in the past. I have treated my own wounds and those of others.*

4) Do you have any crazy scars? 

*I have many scars. I don't know which ones are crazy. Again, I don't see this as a contradiction to the answer given in question number one.*

5) Does the sight of blood, yours or others, freak you out? 

*The sight of blood and gore on television and movies disturbs me. So, I don't watch such shows. In real life, I have found that it does not seem to have the same effect. I don't know why.*


----------



## Bloodrock44 (May 30, 2014)

*Love it, hate it.and why? 



1)      High School? 

2)      Roller coasters?

3)      Sushi? 

4)      Traveling? 

5)      Cooking​*?


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 30, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Love it, hate it.and why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.  Hated it, intensely. 
2.  Used to love riding them, now...not so much. 
3.  Love the stuff. 
4.  Traveled extensively while in the service but now that I'm a farmer I have to stay pretty close to home. 
5.  Love to cook and have been told I'm a fair hand at it.


----------



## strollingbones (May 30, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Love it, hate it.and why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks blood for getting this mornings 5 up


----------



## rightwinger (May 30, 2014)

1) High School? 

_I enjoyed it and have good memories_

2) Roller coasters?

_Love a good roller coaster, just wish there were more of the wooden ones. Cyclone in Coney Island is the best_

3) Sushi? 

_  Not a fan, overpriced and not that great_

4) Traveling? 

_ Love it. Been to most of the US and maybe 15 other countries_

5) Cooking? 

_  I enjoy it. My wife is a great cook but I can hold my own and love my smoker_


----------



## strollingbones (May 30, 2014)

i always wonder about those who enjoyed high school......i bet you think your fridge is more personal than your glove compartment...were you one of those too?


----------



## Valerie (May 30, 2014)

Love it, hate it&#8230;.and why?



1) High School?  it was okay..didn't hate it.  

2) Roller coasters?  fun!  

3) Sushi?  yum!

4) Traveling?  love vacationing but haven't done enough real traveling.

5) Cooking?  love cooking but also love being cooked for.


----------



## Jughead (May 30, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Love it, hate it.and why?
> 
> 
> 1)      High School?
> ...



1. Enjoyed high school football, and wrestling. The high school cafeteria food though left a bad taste in everyone's mouth.

2. Enjoy roller coasters, and all rides at the amusement park.

3. Do like sushi, but I prefer tempura. There's an All-U-Can-Eat sushi place that I go to sometimes. They charge you for any food that you leave in your plate though.

4. Like travelling, either beach resort or sightseeing. Travelled extensively when younger.

5. I enjoy cooking, but unfortunately not much good at it. Only do the simple stuff, and cookouts.


----------



## rightwinger (May 30, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> i always wonder about those who enjoyed high school......i bet you think your fridge is more personal than your glove compartment...were you one of those too?



Your fridge is the gateway to your soul


----------



## mudwhistle (May 30, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Love it, hate it&#8230;.and why?






1)      High School? For the most part I liked HS, but it had it's moments. Good times and bad times. My best memories are from our reunions.

2)      Roller coasters? I've always hated roller coasters.

3)      Sushi? I hate Sushi unless it's Vegi Sushi

4)      Traveling? I've traveled so much in my life, I'm tired of it. And it's getting too expensive. I long for the day I move back home and stay. 

5)      Cooking? It always tastes better when somebody else cooks it. This is because the smells don't take away some of your appetite. Course when I cook Chili I can't eat enough of it on rice.


----------



## strollingbones (May 30, 2014)

i love chili over rice.....people made fun of me and said it was just a stretcher meal....it was funny i never realize how poor we were ....


----------



## Derideo_Te (May 30, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Love it, hate it.and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 1)      High School?


I loved my 1st HS and hated the 2nd. Go figure.





> 2)      Roller coasters?


Meh! I can take them or leave them.





> 3)      Sushi?


Love it, especially tuna rolls. 





> 4)      Traveling?


Still love to travel but restricted these days which sucks.





> 5)      Cooking?



Love to cook because I enjoy the camaraderie of sharing a meal with friends and family.


----------



## HenryBHough (May 30, 2014)

1)      High School? 

Indifferent to it.  It was there.  I went.  Couldn't get my first choice of courses but the ones I got worked out very well for me over the years.  Normal mix of really nice people and genuine assholes.  Much like life in general.

2)      Roller coasters?

Indifferent.  Rode a few and moderately enjoyed them but found the discomfort outweighed the pleasure.

3)      Sushi? 

Hated it.  Possibly because, where I lived, it was badly done and stunk.  Never did overcome that aversion.

4)      Traveling? 

Would have loved it were it possible but geography and economics prevented it....so "love" but vicariously. 

5)      Cooking?

Hated it.  Tried cooking a few times but lacked patience to make anything beyond a charred mess.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 30, 2014)

Love it, hate it&#8230;.and why? 

*1) High School? *

Love/hate relationship.  Some things I remember fondly; others not so much.  I loved college though.

*2) Roller coasters?*

Hate them.  I am generally fearless or able to overcome my fears in most things.  But not roller coasters.  For whatever reason, they terrify me.

*3) Sushi? *

Nope.  Just can't do it.  Or strongly choose not to.

*4) Traveling?* 

Absolutely loved it when I was younger.  But now in my more senior years, I find I prefer my own bed at night.

*5) Cooking?*

One of my favorite creative outlets.


----------



## Esmeralda (May 30, 2014)

Love it, hate it&#8230;.and why? 



1) High School? Indifferent.  I didn't have any extreme experiences in high school. It was not bad, not wonderful. 

2) Roller coasters? Hate.  Sickening. I throw up.  I like the ferris wheel. 

3) Sushi? Hate.  Well, my introduction to sushi is a bit of a story.  Many  years ago I was in Athens over Christmas.  I met a Japanese man who took me out to dinner a couple of times. The first time we went to a Greek restaurant and had traditional Greek food and entertainment. The second time we went to a Japanese restaurant and had sushi.  The next morning I work up throwing up, feeling near death. It turned out I'd caught the flu and spent a couple of days in bed. But I always link that experience with sushi.  Also, I didn't think it tasted very good anyway.

4) Traveling? Love, absolutely.  One of the most important things in my life.

5) Cooking? Not love, not hate...sometimes find it interesting, often it is just a chore.


----------



## Spoonman (May 30, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> Love it, hate it.and why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.   Loved it.  Care free, tons of friends always doing tons of stuff. The country was going through lots of change with new found freedoms.  exploring and discovering tons of new things.  Great music, great atmosphere in general

2.  used to love them, i can't tollerate them anymore

3.  Love it.   I just love the tase of raw fish.  well some of it anyway

4.  Depends.  Work, not so much.  Pleasure, absolutely yes.  the travel itself is a hassle but the destinations are always great.

5.  Neutral.  Do it if i have to.  the act of cooking itself i could take or leave.  the end product is great


----------



## SayMyName (May 31, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> *Love it, hate it&#8230;.and why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1)      High School? 

It was okay. I was into sports and all, but I was ready to get out in the world already. I have never gone back to my high school for a single event, let alone a reunion in over 35 years.

2)      Roller coasters?

Fun in their day.

3)      Sushi? 

I like it once in awhile. Got to watch the intake these days. Lots of mercury out there.

4)      Traveling? 

I live overseas. I don't think I will ever repatriate. I would die of boredom in the states.

5)      Cooking

I used to love it when a homebody in the states. Now I only do it when I have too.


----------



## Montrovant (May 31, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> *Love it, hate it.and why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1)  Mostly hate.  I started carving the word hate into my arm in high school.  

2)  Probably hate.  I'm not sure I've ever actually been on a roller coaster.  With my tendency toward motion sickness and my poor digestive system, I'm not planning on going on one.

3)  Hate.  I don't eat any seafood, let alone raw seafood.

4)  Mostly hate.  I don't like flying, I don't drive, and nowhere will be as comfortable as my own home.  

5)  Hate.  Cooking takes time when I'm hungry now, it causes a bunch of mess which needs to be cleaned up, and I don't know how to do it for the most part anyway.


----------



## Pogo (May 31, 2014)

Bloodrock44 said:


> *Love it, hate it&#8230;.and why?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1 - hated, loathed and detested (often simultaneously) both HS and elementary school from beginning to end.  Confining, stifling nightmare of authoritative cookie cutter bullshit that I couldn't wait to be over.

2 - Roller coasters were OK at a kid's age but I much preferred the rides where you could drive.  I love to drive.  It's meditation and escape. I can do it all day and often do.

3 - Love sushi.  Usually encounter it at Chinese buffets where it's cost effective.  I don't keep track of the different styles, I just grab whatever's there and enjoy.

4 - Love love love travelling, even if it doesn't involve driving.  My parents were from two different areas of the country so we spent many summers travelling from the one to the other.  Perhaps that gave me the bug.  Then as an adult I've had the opportunity to work in something like 65 different sites all over North America.  In between the two, quit my job and took off with a one-way ticket to France to go vagabond and see more of the world and its ways.  On another trip 20 years later I went and traipsed all over my ancestors' land (Ireland).   Also have lived in the mid-Atlantic, Appalachia, New Orleans, Southern California and New England.  At another point I worked with a friend selling fabric material to Amish and Hutterite communities - over several trips we took our trucks from Pennsylvania all over Ohio, Indiana, Wisconsin (where we stayed with Chuck Mitchell, Joni's ex), Minnesota, Illinois, Iowa, Missouri, South Dakota and Montana.

At another point I drove coast to coast via meandering route (3600 miles) from northern New England across Ontario to Southern California, and back. Everyone should.

Have been to Canada a lot, especially when I lived in Vermont and it wasn't far away.  I love to go to the record shops in Montréal and pick up music from the alternate culture that's sitting right over the border and we're not even aware of it.  I probably have one of the largest collections of Quebecois traditional music around here.  Have been to Nova Scotia four times, always to Cape Breton, again for music, a different style but probably the most primal and pure music I know of anywhere.  It's a special rush.

Travel is essential.  It shows us that whatever we're used to, there's another way to do it, another way to think about things, another approach, another set of flora and fauna, another language, another cuisine.  Nothing is sadder than those who confine themselves to be born, grow up, work a career, retire and die without leaving their own geographical bubble.


5 - I like cooking, especially when someone else does it; I'm not real accomplished at it but always willing to experiment and even when I have something down I'll never make it the same way twice because there's always "what if I throw X in there?"  Favorite cuisines are Indian and Thai along with special honorable mention for eggplant parmigiana, and scallops, as long as they're cooked right.  And "middle eastern", which is kind of broad.  One of my favorite restaurants on the road is Turkish.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 6, 2014)

*
The Friday Five
06/06/2014

On The Road Again

1         What is the longest drive you have ever driven?
2         Have you ever come across a stretch of road that scared you to cross?
3         What is the worst driving conditions you have ever experienced?
4         Do you sing alone in your car?
5         Have you ever been pulled over for speeding?
​*


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 6, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> *
> The Friday Five
> 06/06/2014
> 
> ...



sorry it was so late in getting done.....


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 6, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> *
> The Friday Five
> 06/06/2014
> 
> ...


There's a stretch of the Pennsylvania Turnpike that crosses the Allegheny Mountains.  There, the east bound and west bound lanes are separated by a Jersey curb, a concrete wall about four feet high.

One winter night I was driving from a project in Atlantic City New Jersey home to Pittsburgh.  It was snowing one of those snows that are reminiscent of a snow globe.  The headlamps from the oncoming traffic lit those flakes so they appeared to be about the size of toilet seats.  On came the snow, on came the fatigue and soon I experienced what could aptly be described as 'hypno-snow'.  I was transfixed by the illuminated flakes.  The highway twists and turns through the mountain passes.  Elevations change rapidly as the road crosses the mountains.  The combination of hypno-snow, icy roads, driver fatigue and steep mountains was as dangerous as anything I'd ever experience.


----------



## R.D. (Jun 6, 2014)

On The Road Again

1         What is the longest drive you have ever driven?  About 7 hours

2         Have you ever come across a stretch of road that scared you to cross? No

3         What is the worst driving conditions you have ever experienced? White outs from snow.  Awsome scary 

4         Do you sing alone in your car?  Yeah, like a fool 

5         Have you ever been pulled over for speeding? Yep, on the drive in question # 1.  I was 19 and with my mom.  She was appauled that I didn't know  to flirt my way out of it.   I never have learned to use my feminine wiles


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Jun 6, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> *
> The Friday Five
> 06/06/2014
> 
> ...



1) About 12 hours

2) Yes, up north outside of civilization late at night with no one else around-very dark

3) Got stuck in a hailstorm once that I absolutely could not see a darn thing and got lots of hail damage-was certain my window would break

4) Always

5) Twice


----------



## Valerie (Jun 6, 2014)

On The Road Again

1 What is the longest drive you have ever driven?  

i drive from massachusetts to florida every day just so i can post as ravi in the evenings...

2 Have you ever come across a stretch of road that scared you to cross?  

yes, crossing a major highway on foot...  

3 What is the worst driving conditions you have ever experienced?  

pouring rain can be tough to see, but heavy snow blizzard conditions are the worst!

4 Do you sing alone in your car? 

yes, daily...  

5 Have you ever been pulled over for speeding?  

many times but i haven't actually got a speeding ticket in ages.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 6, 2014)

1 What is the longest drive you have ever driven?
_I drove cross country once. Most of the country is pretty flat and boring_

2 Have you ever come across a stretch of road that scared you to cross?
_Pacific Coast Highway: it is very beautiful and very windy. It is easy to get distracted looking at he scenery as you drive around some nasty bends in the road_

3 What is the worst driving conditions you have ever experienced?
_ I have driven in some blizzards that were complete whiteouts _

4 Do you sing alone in your car?
_ Not well...but I sing. Mostly oldies rock_

5 Have you ever been pulled over for speeding?
_ Maybe three times in 40 years_


----------



## Pogo (Jun 6, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> *
> The Friday Five
> 06/06/2014
> 
> ...



With one destination: Eastern Vermont to San Diego County California, a long scenic drive across Ontario, back into the US at Sault Ste. Marie, down through Wisconsin/Iowa, across to Colorado/Utah and down, in a big S-shape, 3600 miles.  Felt like continuing but there was the problem of the Pacific Ocean.  The drive back was more straight, didn't involve Canada and thus shorter.  But I did encounter Bigfoot off US 50 in southern Indiana.

With multiple destinations: driving in a truck convoy from Lancaster County Pennsylvania out to several stops in South Dakota, then over to Wyoming and up to Crow Agency Montana, then all over Montana as far as Cut Bank (up near Alberta) and then back to PA.  It was somewhere over 5000 miles.

Longest drive in one sitting: possibly the panhandle of West Virginia to New Orleans, which is probably about a thousand miles.  I don't recommend it.  There are hallucinations waiting on the highway in Alabama.



strollingbones said:


> *2         Have you ever come across a stretch of road that scared you to cross?*



Can't think of any really.  Closest I can think of was trying to find a local music hall at a little village in Nova Scotia following typical word-of-mouth directions - we wound up on a dirt road that went on and on and on 20 miles or so (which it was supposed to be) but then the road became one lane, then it became nothing more than a grass path through the forest.  Finally convinced we were off track I had to simply stop, throw 'er in reverse and back up about four miles to find a place to turn around.

We found the place at a later date with better directions. 

But again, fear isn't a factor.  I like a challenge.



strollingbones said:


> *3         What is the worst driving conditions you have ever experienced?*



Realistically the "worst" may be any long, boring freeway that all looks the same.  Like driving across South Dakota with nothing but army recruiting ads and counting down the mileage to Wall.  The most challenging (which I find stimulating) would be more like the time I went to visit a friend in western NC (about 150 miles) and it started snowing hard as I was leaving... by around Waynesville everybody stopped for a semi that had jackknifed, so I backed up and took an alternate pass (there are two that cross the mountains)-- snow built up more and more, by Cherokee all lights were off and all businesses closed.  Kept on until coming upon a tree that had fallen across the road.

I had only covered about 90 miles so I had to turn around.  The road I had come in on was now closed -- or so the sign said.  "Good", I thought, there won't be any morons in my way".  Sure enough after driving around the road closed sign all I came upon was snowplows.  Drove the rest of the way home slaloming around abandoned cars and up to my back door.  Did the whole thing in a small front-wheel drive Saturn station wagon with no particular special tires -- but had a stick shift, which makes all the difference.

I love driving but I really love snow driving.  My favourite sport.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






strollingbones said:


> *4         Do you sing alone in your car?*



Probably once in a great while but most of the time I'm listening.  Either to what's on the sound system, or even better, my own thougthts.  Driving is zen meditation for me -- that's assuming I'm on a long trip and don't need to navigate for a while.  It's where I do my best thinking.



strollingbones said:


> *5         Have you ever been pulled over for speeding?*



As much driving as I do it would be hard not to.  Last time was let off with a warning with no speed specified (which tells me he really didn't know); the time before was the speed trap town of Benton Tennessee  - I gave them my list of discoveries which they skirted around illegally and the judge wanted to play the part of Mister Nice Guy, so I let him and didn't let on that I knew Tennessee and Carolina don't share their ticket info anyway.  The time before that, I gave them my discovery list (the cop's traning record, record of who else he ticketed that day, certification of radar calibration, road survey, etc etc) and they responded with "um, the judge is just gonna dismiss your ticket"".  

I don't drive for speed and I don't understand those who do.  I drive for efficiency, in a nice relaxed manner.  At the end of 700 miles I'm rested and ready to do another 700 rather than worn out from winding myself up trying to pass everything on the road.  But driving for efficiency means sometimes given the benefit of a nice downslope, gravity is going to give you a boost, and it's senseless to say no.  As far as energy expenditure I drive basically the same way one rides a mountain bike.

The best technique I have: constant throttle -- let the car slow on upgrades and speed up on downgrades (within reason) and don't try to compensate to keep a set speed.  I've busted 50 mpg repeatedly this way.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 6, 2014)

The Friday Five
06/06/2014

On The Road Again

1 What is the longest drive you have ever driven?
West Coast (Portland, Oregon) to East Coast (Port Jervis, NY), sharing driving with my partner.

2 Have you ever come across a stretch of road that scared you to cross? 
Driving from Agadir, Morocco to the northern border town of Ceuta in order to take the ferry across the Straight of Gibralta to Spain.  Also with my partner, 35 years ago. It was an over night drive and very dark, rarely any street lights or other traffic.  Jackels running across the road and caught in the headlights. Going through  small villiages with almost no lights and passing buy petrol stations where truck drivers (Moroccan) were hanging out, smoking and drinking coffee; these places lit by one or two bare bulbs. Passing through Casablanca and Rabat, which were eerily dark, silent, and amost empty. I felt fairly okay when my partner was awake, but  when he was sleeping, it was scary.  

3 What are the worst driving conditions you have ever experienced? 

Snow and fog. A couple of times in Seattle when it snowed, I wasn't sure if I'd make it home.  People there aren't used to the snow, including me, and I didn't have 4 wheel drive, but I had front wheel drive, which, apparently, helps.  Anyway, I made it home.  Once, when I had 4 wheel drive, driving when it snowed was fun.  

One time I was driving my sister home from the movies; it was evening, and there was so much fog, visibility was very limited.  I had to be strong though, as my sister was depending one me, so I just bucked up and used caution and made it home.  Scary though. Never had to do that again.  It was part freeway and part highway.  

4 Do you sing alone in your car?
With the radio or a cd, yes.  

5 Have you ever been pulled over for speeding?
Once or twice, long ago.  Also for open container once when I was parked in a park with a 'friend' talking and drinking wine (in wine glasses) on a summer night. Jeeze, these cops have no sense of romance.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 6, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> *
> The Friday Five
> 06/06/2014
> 
> ...



1.  From Boston to San Francisco in 3 days.
2.  Regularly.  Sometimes have to go up the road in the way opposite to where I want to go and then find a place to hook a left into a parking lot and reverse.
3.  White-out in upstate New York.  Passed a line of what looked like parked cars then discovered every one of them was stuck but my little old sedan was better on snow than I had even imagined.
4.  When I owned a car with no radio, sang regularly.
5.  Hell yes.


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 6, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> *
> The Friday Five
> 06/06/2014
> 
> ...



1.  FL to NY
2.  I've been on roads I didn't feel safe on because of traffic or the size of the road, but never a particular stretch that looked unsafe to cross.
3.  Snow and ice in a very hilly area in NY I suppose.
4.  I don't drive.
5.  See 4


----------



## theliq (Jun 6, 2014)

Montrovant said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



1.Sydney to Perth via Melbourne and Adelaide

2.Black Ice in England

3.A Blizzard

4.I wish I could sing

5.I have on numerous occasions,I'm a good driver(well I would say that) but I do hold a Western Australia traffic record according to the police.....of losing my driving licence and 12 demerit points during a four hour(Yes 4 hours) the day my son was born.


----------



## daws101 (Jun 9, 2014)

I'll have to wait till next Friday!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 10, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> *
> The Friday Five
> 06/06/2014
> 
> ...




*1         What is the longest drive you have ever driven?*

South Dakota to Texas 
Texas to Arkansas 
Arkansas to Indiana 
Indiana to South Dakota 

*2         Have you ever come across a stretch of road that scared you to cross?*

many times i do not like going on the frozen lake roads to ice fish 

*3         What is the worst driving conditions you have ever experienced?*

White outs during blizzards more so when you have to use the fog line to travel 


*4         Do you sing alone in your car?*

sometimes 

*5         Have you ever been pulled over for speeding?*

a 105 in in a 55 one time 

long straight away stretch came upon a car and passed as i was passing 

i noticed it was a highway patrol 

--LOL

that was long ago 

today i mostly do not speed


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 10, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> *
> The Friday Five
> 06/06/2014
> 
> ...



1.  direct - NY to LA      over a period of time, on my bike -  NY to Seattle, down the CA coast, east through the southwest and TX. north through Arkansas back to NY

2. driving from morroco to tunisia through Algeria

3.  Geez, many.  White outs, blizzards, high winds.   one time i was driving north on the NYS thrusway, actually i was on the northway at this point.  They closed the road due to blizzard conditions.  all cars were being forced off at the next exit they came to.  I never made it to the next exit.  I was plowing through over a foot of snow and at one point my car just stopped.  I slept in the car that night .  the next morning when i woke and a plow was finally coming through the plow passed by about 150 feet behind me.   I wasn't even on the road.  i was 150 feet off into a field.  the snow had been so deep and no ther cars had been through leaving tracks so i was following what i thouht had been the road.   Got a tow truck to pull me out and he got stuck.  had to get a bigger one to pull us both out.  that was an expensive trip.

4. No,  very rarely if at all

5.  many many times   -  a funy story.  i grew up in NJ on the border of NY State.  Bars in NJ cloesed at one, in NY they were open til 3.  So after the bars closed in NJ we would head up to NY.  One night, I get pulled over a little after one heading to NY.  The cop asks where I'm going  and tels me he pulled me over for doing 57 in a 40.   he was really cool about it, told me to slow down and take it easy.  At about 3:30 I'm coming home and get pulled over.  the cop askes where i'm going and tells me he pulled me over for doing 54 in a 40.   Same cop.  As I'm handing him my license. I sad, well at least i'm getting better.  He steps back and takes a look at the car and asks?  I pulled you over before?  And then he goes, get this car home, I don't want to see you on the road again.  He was trying to be pissed  but honestly i think he was laughing about the whole thing


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 13, 2014)

*

The Friday Five

06 13 2014











Dream a little Dream














1.      Do you purchase lottery tickets?

2.      Which types of lottery tickets do you like the best?

3.      Do you stick with the same numbers?

4.      What is the biggest winning pay out have you had?

5.      If you won a maga jackpot, what would you do with the winnings? 
s








​*


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 13, 2014)

*1.      Do you purchase lottery tickets?*

sometimes 

*2.      Which types of lottery tickets do you like the best?*

powerball when the jackpot is high 

*3.      Do you stick with the same numbers?*

no but i buy double of the same numbers when i play 

that way if i win and another person wins 

i will have two winning tickets or 2/3 of the jackpot 

*4.      What is the biggest winning pay out have you had?*

five grand 

*5.      If you won a maga jackpot, what would you do with the winnings? *

after taxes we would spend some for ourselves 

spend some for others 

invest and save 

and give away a bunch of it


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 13, 2014)

1. Do you purchase lottery tickets?
_ Only if the pot goes over $200 million and only a $1 ticket. Sometimes an office pool _

2. Which types of lottery tickets do you like the best?
_ Mega Millions. Powerball_

3. Do you stick with the same numbers?
_ Always let the machine pick it_

4. What is the biggest winning pay out have you had?
_$3_

5. If you won a maga jackpot, what would you do with the winnings?

_Half would go to the IRS the other half would go to the MRS_


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 13, 2014)

not much....when it is a large pot..maybe 10 bucks worth

i normal just play the numbers i want that day

i havent won more than 10 bucks on scratch offs but i really do not play that often

a mega pot....what would i do with it....travel...


----------



## Jughead (Jun 13, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> *
> 
> The Friday Five
> 
> ...



1. Only did a handful of times
2. The few times that I purchased lottery tickets, it was the powerball
3. Random numbers
4. $0.00
5. Invest


----------



## BlackSand (Jun 13, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> *
> 
> The Friday Five
> 
> ...



*1.* Whenever I think about it.

*2.* 5 Quickpick Powerball

*3.* Nope ... Too lazy and couldn't decide which numbers to stick with.

*4.* $1500 ... On a scratch-off ticket someone else gave me in a Christmas card.

*5.* Start a college scholarship and entrepreneurial endowment for underprivileged caucasians.

.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 13, 2014)

The Friday Five

06 13 2014

Dream a little Dream

1. Do you purchase lottery tickets?

No

2. Which types of lottery tickets do you like the best?

NA

3. Do you stick with the same numbers?

NA

4. What is the biggest winning pay out have you had?

NA

5. If you won a mega jackpot, what would you do with the winnings? 

Retire


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 13, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> *
> 
> The Friday Five
> 
> ...



1.  sometimes

2. probably scratch off - instant gratification

3. for the most part

4. $2300

5. enjoy life even more.  secure inheritance for future generations


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 13, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> *
> 
> The Friday Five
> 
> ...



1.  I did when I had a normal job, but it's been years.
2.  Just average state lotto tickets.
3.  I always got random numbers.
4.  I had a $5 winner, but actually never cashed it in.  
5.  Never work again!


----------



## Pogo (Jun 13, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> *
> 
> The Friday Five
> 
> ...



Oboy.  An easy one.

1. Never

2. The type that don't exist and take zero time to stand in the convenience store holding people up who just want to pay for their gas and go and by the way I'm paying by check and my checkbook's out in the car hang on...

3.  Yep, X the unknown.

4. Not having the guilt trip of thinking 'how much money have I pissed away on lottery tickets?'.  Won that one a million times.

5. I would immediately hire a private investigator and instruct him or her to find out who the hell bought me a lottery ticket.


----------



## daws101 (Jun 13, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> *
> 
> The Friday Five
> 
> ...


1. yes

2.mega millions

3. no

4. 300 and some change
5. pay off bills, house, travel.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 13, 2014)

My Pop was the wisest man I have ever known.  He called the lottery a state tax on those who failed arithmetic classes in grade school.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 13, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> *
> 
> The Friday Five
> 
> ...


*​* 
1.  Haven't bought any in probably 25 or more years but at one time bought occasionally, sometimes taking change in lottery tickets.

2.  When I did buy, the scratch-off variety.

3.  No choices with scratchers.

4.  Can't remember anything over about $10

5.  First off, find out who bought the ticket in my name 'cause I don't buy them.  Then I'd either split with that person or kill him depending on how much pleasure or grief I experienced over the course of the first month after receiving the money.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 19, 2014)

*

The Friday Five

06 20 2014


Last Day













1)      What meals or food would you want to have?

2)      Where would you want to go?

3)      What would you want to do?

4)      What is the last thing you would want to see?

5)      Who is the last person you would want to speak to?

s





​*


----------



## BobPlumb (Jun 19, 2014)

I would want to be sitting in a rocking chair on the front porch of my grandma's house with a furry animal in my lap. Food would be of little importance; perhaps I would just eat ice cream.  I would want to see family and friends who share love with me.  The last person I would speak to would be the furry animal that spends the day with me in my lap.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 20, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> *
> 
> The Friday Five
> 
> ...



it is important to live every day as if it was your last day


----------



## Jughead (Jun 20, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> *
> 
> The Friday Five
> 
> ...



1. Tenderloin steak medium rare with all the trimmings, and a Sam Adams beer to wash it down.

2. Visit my close friends and neighbors to say a final goodbye.

3. Spend time with family (Mrs Jughead and Jughead Jr)

4. My place of worship

5. Wife and son


----------



## G.T. (Jun 20, 2014)

06 20 2014


Last Day













1)      What meals or food would you want to have?

*my mom's meatballs, my lobster mac and cheese, a grilled hot dog, jimmy's pepperoni pizza dipped in raspberry sauce, damn I don't know too many things. *

2)      Where would you want to go?

*any carribean island all inclusive resort, I love it there*

3)      What would you want to do?

*sit by the ocean and take it all in*

4)      What is the last thing you would want to see?

*my wife, my daughter, the ocean*

5)      Who is the last person you would want to speak to?

*my wife & daughter, tied*


----------



## Coyote (Jun 20, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



1.  A glass of wine, a dish of good pasta, garlic bread and a big fresh salad, sitting outside
2.  There's so many places I want to go, but if it were my last day, I think I would go find a small outside cafe, where I could sit quietly with my dog, and soak in the atmosphere
3. Take one more hike at Hemlock trail and play in the water
4. The sky, trees, birds.
5.  My mother


----------



## Spoonman (Jun 20, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> *
> 
> The Friday Five
> 
> ...



1.  Salmon with fresh mango, brown rice, spinach or brocoli

2. Probably the beach

3. relax with friends

4.  the sun set

5. My wife and kids


----------



## RKMBrown (Jun 20, 2014)

1) What meals or food would you want to have?  Our family Christmas breakfast, grilled foods rest of the day
2) Where would you want to go? stay home
3) What would you want to do? hang out with my family
4) What is the last thing you would want to see?  heaven
5) Who is the last person you would want to speak to?  jesus


----------



## daws101 (Jun 20, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> *
> 
> The Friday Five
> 
> ...


1. that would depend, if I could eat or wanted to eat , lobster and prime rib
2.someplace I could actually get to be for the end. 
3. since I'd have eaten sex then smoke a big fatty 
4. my wife's face 
5 see #4...


----------



## Grandma (Jun 20, 2014)

1) What meals or food would you want to have?

Something that's bad for me, since it won't matter.


2) Where would you want to go?

My first guess would be the hospital... The Moon.


3) What would you want to do?

A couple hits of strawberry mesc.


4) What is the last thing you would want to see?

Doesn't matter. I want to _hear_ some awesome tunes, though. 


5) Who is the last person you would want to speak to?

Either the attorney about my will or one of the family.


----------



## MeBelle (Jun 27, 2014)

*

The Friday Five

06 27 2014

s

Days of Summer


1)      What was your favorite thing to do as a child for the summer?

2)      What is your favorite thing to do as an adult for the summer?

3)      What says summer to you?

4)      Do you have a summer to remember forever?

5)      Do you have a summer you want to totally forget?


​*


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 27, 2014)

The Friday Five

06 27 2014

Days of Summer

1)      What was your favorite thing to do as a child for the summer?  Go to the beach, the Oregon Coast -- we lived an hour away.

2)      What is your favorite thing to do as an adult for the summer?  Travel

3)      What says summer to you? Warm weather, sunshine

4)      Do you have a summer to remember forever? Several

5)      Do you have a summer you want to totally forget? Possibly, but there were a couple of good things about it.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 27, 2014)

*Days of Summer*


*1) What was your favorite thing to do as a child for the summer?*

that is hard to pinpoint because i enjoy life so much and as a child my world 

was filled with amazement and wonder of the summer days every day 

growing up on the back waters of a lake in the country afforded 

many adventures 

*2) What is your favorite thing to do as an adult for the summer?*

again that is hard to say there are so many good things in life 

but i would have to say teaching the grand son to cast and pilot 

the boat is a blast 


*3) What says summer to you?*

above freezing 

*4) Do you have a summer to remember forever?*

i pretty much remember all of my summers 

back to the age of about 4

one thing we did every summer 

was travel north to see aunt Thelma and uncle Stubby 

uncle Stubby was a conductor for an iron ore train 

I used to ride along for a week first in the caboose 

then in the engine on the return trip 

*5) Do you have a summer you want to totally forget?*

no not really


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 27, 2014)

there are reasons i dont discuss my childhood


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jun 27, 2014)

1)      What was your favorite thing to do as a child for the summer?
Jump off the 3 meter at the public pool.​
2)      What is your favorite thing to do as an adult for the summer?
Take the Monsters to the beach.​
3)      What says summer to you?
Green trees and heat.​
4)      Do you have a summer to remember forever?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJ0K29K2I1U]"The Summer of 69" ~ Bryan Adams - YouTube[/ame]

5)      Do you have a summer you want to totally forget?
  Nope.​


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jun 27, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> there are reasons i dont discuss my childhood



maybe that is all the more reason to discuss it 

with those close to you


----------



## Ropey (Jun 27, 2014)

I had a lovely childhood. 

1) What was your favorite thing to do as a child for the summer?

I'd get up early and go out to play with my friends. The same thing I did every chance I got.

2) What is your favorite thing to do as an adult for the summer?

Play golf and the fun part of the game here, while watching out for the not so fun part of the game.

3) What says summer to you?

Hmmm....  June 21'st and short, short skirts. 

4) Do you have a summer to remember forever?

Many, including a trip to Australia after H.S. Graduation.  I lost a few things in Australia.  

5) Do you have a summer you want to totally forget?

I don't want to totally forget anything although I do forgive some things.


----------



## daws101 (Jun 27, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> *
> 
> The Friday Five
> 
> ...


1. not being in school
2.camping
3. autumn is coming (my favorite time of year)
4. yes
 5. yes


----------



## daws101 (Jun 27, 2014)

AVG-JOE said:


> 1)      What was your favorite thing to do as a child for the summer?
> Jump off the 3 meter at the public pool.​
> 2)      What is your favorite thing to do as an adult for the summer?
> Take the Monsters to the beach.​
> ...


the odd thing about that song is  BRYAN ADAMS would have been 10 years old. (he and I are the same age)


----------



## Coyote (Jun 27, 2014)

**cough*...guys....


this is the Lounge, remember?*


----------



## BlackSand (Jun 29, 2014)

*1)      What was your favorite thing to do as a child for the summer?*

Anything in or around water.

*2)      What is your favorite thing to do as an adult for the summer?*

Run around half-naked in the Caribbean.

*3)      What says summer to you?*

Cutting the damn grass.

*4)      Do you have a summer to remember forever?*

Not Really ... I have had a lot of great Summers and hope for more unforgettable ones.

*5)      Do you have a summer you want to totally forget?*

2004,2005 and 2006.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Jun 29, 2014)

daws101 said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > 1)      What was your favorite thing to do as a child for the summer?
> ...



The Summer of 69 with "69" acting as a pronoun?  

  I always assumed it was a verb.....​


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2014)

*1)      What was your favorite thing to do as a child for the summer?*

Go swimming at the city pool, and go hiking in the mountains.

*2)      What is your favorite thing to do as an adult for the summer?*

Watching *BlackSand* run around half-naked in the Caribbean.

*3)      What says summer to you?*

Humidity and heat. 

*4)      Do you have a summer to remember forever?*

My Summer in Somalia in 93'.

*5)      Do you have a summer you want to totally forget?*

My Summer in Somalia in 93'.


----------

